# Sticky  Fotos tomadas por Lia - IN MEMORIAM



## Lía

Puerta de la Municipalidad de Miraflores Lima


----------



## Piedraliza

^^ 
donde esta ese edificio? y como se llama?


----------



## Lía

*Municipalidad de Miraflores*

Disculpen ustedes, ante todo quiero Saludarlos y disculparme el por qué no contesté la vez pasada, puesto que no sabía manejar el foro, he tomado fotos en Miraflores lugar dónde vivo desde que nací. La cámara tampoco la sabía usar pero ya aprendí. La vez pasada ´pegué un link de una foto tomada desde un restaurant de Larcomar, sólo se ve el cielo y un avión con una propagandahno:


----------



## Lía

Piedraliza said:


> ^^
> donde esta ese edificio? y como se llama?


es la municipalidad del distrito de Miraflores en Lima.
Esta es una de la ventanas


----------



## Lía

*Fachada de la municipalidad y de la Parroquia de Miraflores*


----------



## Lía

*Larcomar*

Foto tomada en el centro comercial Larcomar vista de fondo Hotel Marriot Miraflores LIma.


----------



## 1984 D.F.

*¡Qué hermosas fotografías!. Lima esconde mil tesoros.*
.
.
.


----------



## Lía

*Larcomar Miraflores Lima*


----------



## Lía

*La Rosa Naútica Miraflores Lima*

vista desde Larcomar:


----------



## Piedraliza

Lía said:


> es la municipalidad del distrito de Miraflores en Lima.
> Esta es una de la ventanas


^^ 
ah! gracias no me habia dado cuenta que era la municipalidad de miraflores. :bash: 
Se nota que me falta mas calle:lol:


----------



## Lía

*Entrada a la Municipalidad de Miraflores*

dònde se queda todo nuestro dinero pagando predios y arbitrioshno:


----------



## Lía

*Parque Central de Miraflores Lima*



xoceelias said:


> *¡Qué hermosas fotografías!. Lima esconde mil tesoros.*
> .
> .
> .


Gracias, las tengo en mi disco duro y las voy tomando todas las mañanas que tengo que hacer mi footing:banana: 
Estas son palmeras del Parque Central de Miraflores, la tomé el día viernes que estuvo nublado.


----------



## Lía

*Parque Salazar Miraflores*


----------



## Lía

*Club Regatas Chorrillos Lima*

Vista desde el club los pelícanos que han invadido la playa.


----------



## Lía

*Club Regatas Chorrillos Lima*

Vista de parte de la bahía hecha con Zoom, al fondo se ve el hotel Marriot.


----------



## Lía

*Club Regatas Chorrillos Lima vista de la bahía*

pero sin ZOOM


----------



## Lía

*Club Regatas vista a la bahía sin ZOOM*


----------



## Libidito

QUE BONITAS FOTOS...SUPER CLARAS...EL MARRIOT SE VE GENIALLL GRACIAS POR POSTEARLAS


----------



## Lía

*Larcomar Miraflores Lima*


----------



## Lía

libidito said:


> QUE BONITAS FOTOS...SUPER CLARAS...EL MARRIOT SE VE GENIALLL GRACIAS POR POSTEARLAS



Libi, por favor, me podrías decir como hago para borrar una que la he duplicado?:nuts:


----------



## Libidito

Lía said:


> Libi, por favor, me podrías decir como hago para borrar una que la he duplicado?:nuts:


Pues dale clik en EDIT en la parte posterior derecha de tu pantalla en donde esta lafoto....de ahi entras al cuadrod e edicion y borras la foto y puedes reemplazarla por otra o simplemente poner EDITADO para que eso salga en la pantalla en vez de la foto borrada.


----------



## Lía

*Flores del Parque Central de Miraflores Lima*

Me encanta tomar fotos a las flores, sobretodo las amarillas, anaranjadas, rojas ya que le dan algo de colorido a nuestro cielo que generalmente es gris.


----------



## perupd

Que buena calidad de imagen que toman las Lumix, aparte que las fotos estan bien enfocadas.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Q bonitas fotos Lia, grax por postearlas.


----------



## Lía

*Playa Miraflores, Barranco vista desde Larcomar*

Muchas gracias, ya quité la duplicada:cheers:


----------



## Libidito

Me enamore de este thread.


----------



## Lía

*Avioneta con propaganda vista desde el restaurant BALTHAZAR en Larcomar*

hola claudia, perú, efectivamente la cámara es una maravilla, y yo no tenía ni idea de como usarla, pero sólo le hace clic y salen bonitas, hay que tener un buen pulso nada más. Esta es la foto que puse el otro día pero no sabía como utilizar el foro, por eso disculpen que no lo continué.


----------



## Lía

*ClauDia* said:


> Q bonitas fotos Lia, grax por postearlas.


Claudia que bonito el video de Youtube.
Les tomé esta foto a estos pobres pelícanos, que parece que están hambrientos, con lo del fenómeno del Niño a lo mejor no encuentran su alimento, están los pobrecitos parados en las rocas.


----------



## Lía

*FLORES DEL PARQUE SALAZAR MIRAFLORES LIMA*

Bueno, me despido de ustedes, hasta mañana o pasado, seguiré pegando más fotos, y les dejo de recuerdo estas flores que las tomé en el parque Salazar la semana pasada.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Si! el video es bravazo! q orgullo nuestro país al ver esas imágenes. Sigue posteando tus fotos q estan bien chvrs.. se necesitaba refrescar el foro y estas fotos le vienen muy bien al foro.

Bienvenida nuevamente kay:


----------



## J Block

Bien chéveres tus fotos Lía. Bienvenida a Inkascrapers!


----------



## Juan1912

Me gustaron mucho tus fotos, Lía! Me alegra ver que haya una persona más en el foro que tome fotos de nuestra ciudad


----------



## Imanol

Estan chvrs tus fotos! pero deberias ponerlas todas en un solo post! Bienvenida a nuestro foro !


----------



## DoctorZero

Felicitaciones Lia... excelentes fotos!


----------



## manuel_rs

perupd said:


> Que buena calidad de imagen que toman las Lumix, aparte que las fotos estan bien enfocadas.


las lumix son lo maximo. el ois ayuda un monton, pero para que estas fotos tienen su toque especial estan muy buenas


----------



## mapamundista

*Saludos de un miraflorino para una miraflorina....*

Lía : Ahora si he quedado encantado con tus espectaculares fotos !!!!....todos nos quedamos intrigados de tu primer thread..pensàbamos que eras una sirena !!!!.... pero bueno..ahora si se nota que eres una miraflorinia hecha y derecha... 
Si bien,yo viví más años de mi vida en Lima en San Isidro que en Miraflores...los últimos años que estuve allá fuì "miraflorino"...
BIENVENIDA A LOS SCRAPERS !!!!... tus fotos estàn preciosas !!!!


----------



## Libidito

Que bonita foto la de las florecitas....Las quiero en un cuadro.


----------



## DiegoÑB

estan muy buenas tus fotos Lía. ojalá que te sientas bien en el foro (como soy extranjero, te puedo decir que ojala te sientas a gusto en todos los subforos si es que los visitas).
saludos..


----------



## CessTenn

Que bonito thread Lia...


----------



## alibiza_1014

Muy lindas tus fotos Lia, gracias por tu contribución al foro. Bienvenida seas.


----------



## Alejo85

el qe esta en ese ovalo no es dle maria reina ?


----------



## mapamundista

*Precioso está el Wong !!!*

Mucha gente me ha dicho que es el mejor supermercado de Lima y que la atención es insuperable.



Lía said:


>


----------



## Lía

mapamundista said:


> Lia : me gusta muchisimo tu estilo de individualizar cada foto... se nota que le tienes mucho cariño a Miraflores (como yo) y pones énfasis a cada lugar que registras con tu cámara .... Nuevamente te doy una FELIZ BIENVENIDA AL FORO... tu aporte es más que fabuloso en el Foro... gracias...


*gracias mapamundista, he tomado fotos también muy borrosas, ésas ya las borré. Lo que pasa es que tengo que caminar por prescripción médica y aprovecho de tomar las fotos. Hoy día se me ha dado por sitios de comida:nuts: Para acabar por el día de hoy pondré una foto de la avioneta con publicidad, que vi el otro día en el Parque Salazar. Hasta mañana y nuevamente muchas gracias por acogerme en estos interesantes foros.*


----------



## Lía

Alejo85 said:


> el qe esta en ese ovalo no es dle maria reina ?


María Reina es la capilla que está detrás, del colegio María Reina. Santa María es la Iglesia que tiene vista al Ovalo


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos Lía! De niño siempre pasaba por el Ovalo, hacíamos nuestras compras en Wong y era alumno del María Reina.

Me encantaron las fotos de los restaurantes!


----------



## mapamundista

*Extraño caminar por Lima !!!!*

Lía : Te envidio !!!...créeme que es un placer caminar por Lima... yo he sido un trotacalles impenitente en Lima,por eso conozco mucho de nombres de calles,lugares,etc... porque a pie los he recorrido... en auto también,por supuesto,pero no es lo mismo... Miraflores y San Isidro me los he recorrido en su totalidad....al 100%.... un placer era caminar con un amigo/una amiga ó en grupito de a 3,4... cuadras de cuadras...de repente no nos dábamos cuenta y habíamos fácilmente caminado 50,60,70 cuadras.. muchisimas veces he caminado solo y así he tenido oportunidad de prestar más atención a lo que deseaba... el clima ayuda mucho... Acá en Asunción del Paraguay,apenas camino por el centro.. pero el calor tan insoportable hace que caminar sea una tortura y no un placer...peor cuando llueve.. eso extraño de Lima !!!!... mis largas y placenteras caminatas...


----------



## W!CKED

Lía said:


>


Wow que chevere!!! parece un ciudad pequeñita.


----------



## sebvill

Excelentes tomas Lía, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## caballoazul

Lía said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, son ustedes muy amables.
> Seguiré pegándoles fotos, aunque sean de las zonas cercanas a mi casa ya que debo hacer caminatas todos los días:
> Iglesia alemanas San José en la Av.2 de Mayor Miraflores:


a esta iglesia iba todos los domingos para la misa del Movimiento de vida cristiana o MVC, que misas para mas bonitas!


----------



## Sound.

Que lindas fotos Lía. Muy bien enfocadas y buenos encuadres. Bienvenida al Foro!


----------



## Ebesness

Bienvenida al foro Lia! Estan muy buenas tus fotos y de muy buena calidad. Ayudan mucho las descripciones para los que no somos de Lima, gracias.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía Bienvenida al foro, excelentes tomas, sobre todo las del òvalo gutierrez y las del centro de Miraflores... muy buenas

Gracias


----------



## esoal

bacanes tus fotos Lia... Bienvenida al foro...


----------



## Lía

*Las fotos de hoy*

Club Regatas muy temprano


----------



## Lía

*Atardecer del dia de ayer*

duplicado quiero borrarlo


----------



## Lía

*Atardecer del dia de ayer*


----------



## Lía

*Atardecer en Miraflores*


----------



## Lía

*Atardecer de ayer*


----------



## Lía

*Ya se está ocultando el sol completamente*


----------



## Lía

*los colores del cielo me gustan*


----------



## mapamundista

*Chorrillos tiene un encanto especial...*

En el primer tercio del siglo XX,Chorrillos era un balneario muy apreciado.. la gente que vivía en el centro de Lima y alrededores iba a veranear a Chorrillos..alquilaban casas durante todo el verano,así como ahora lo suelen hacer en los balnearios a 50 ó 100 kilómetros al sur... 
Poco a poco dejó de ser balneario,en el terremoto de 1940 quedó severamente dañado (porque casi todas sus construcciones eran muy antiguas) y empezó su decadencia...algunas calles se tugurizaron,invadieron zonas desérticas que se transformaron en barrios pobres ("callampas" en Chile) y quizás algo que en cierto modo detuvo que la tugurización se expanda fue la construcción de la Escuela Militar (en un terreno inmenso)...la zona del Malecón,siempre mantuvo el status "de mejor zona"... pero estaba muy venida a menos... En los años 60s.,empezaron a construirse algunas urbanizaciones de clase media,que también sirvió para contener a los barrios pobres... aunque en el otro extremo del distrito se tugurizó una zona de cerros áridos llamada La Campiña... felízmente la zona de la playa (Villa),tuvo la suerte de urbanizarse con mucha planificación y en la actualidad es un barrio bastante residencial,con la doble función de ser balneario urbano y zona ecológica (alí vive el forista Sebvill).... el otro forista chorrillano Liquidreams no sé donde viva,quizás hacia la zona antigua... 
Pero en éstos últimos años se ha remodelado la zona del antiguo balneario,lo que se conoce como Malecón de Chorrillos y se ha convertido en un mini barrio bastante residencial... 



D_flandes said:


> que bonita es esa zona, chorrillos es un barrio de abolengo?


----------



## Lía

*Más fotitos*

gracias a los que les ha gustado las fotos, en realidad recién estoy empezando y no tengo mucha experiencia, sólo hago un clic a lo que me llama la atención.
Para Dodi el encargo que me pediste:
Cuadra 6 de la avenida Pardo:








Cuadra 7 de la Avenida Pardo:


----------



## Lía

*Cruzando la 6 a la 7 a la izquierda está Vivanda*


----------



## Lía

*Cuadra 6 de la Avenida Pardo*

en la misma recta que Vivanda, creo que es la única casa muy bonita que queda:


----------



## Lía

*cuadra 4 de la Avenida Pardo*

Restaurant 21:


----------



## Lía

*VIVANDA MIRAFLORES*

ESQUINA AVENIDA PARDO CON BOLOGNESI


----------



## Lía

*CASA AZUL*

ESQ. AVENIDA PARDO CON COMANDANTE ESPINAR.
Mapamundista, tienes razón, Chorrillos fue un balneario muy cotizado, creo que fue antes de la Guerra con Chile? la pena es que el terreno no es muy bueno, por eso que no resiste los sismos, es muy arenososo como Barranco y La Molina. Actualmente se ve que está muy cuidado el distrito, está bonito.


----------



## Lía

*BANCO FRENTE A VIVANDA DE LA AVENIDA PARDO*


----------



## Lía

*ADENTRO DE VIVANDA DE LA AVENIDA PARDO*


----------



## Lía

*HERMOSA PILETA DEL SUPERMERCADO WONG*

DEL OVALO GUTIERREZ


----------



## Lía

*HERMOSO BALCON TIPO VIRREINAL*

DE WONG DEL OVALO GUTIERREZ, ANTIGUAMENTE AHI FUNCIONO LA UNIVERSIDAD SAN MARTIN Y ANTES FUE UNA HERMOSA CASA.


----------



## Lía

*ATARDECER EN MIRAFLORES*

EDIFICIO DEL NUEVO MUNDO EN ESQ. AV. PARDO CON MARTIR OLAYA:


----------



## Lía

*vista a la ROSA NAUTICA*

DESDE EL MALECON CISNEROS


----------



## Lía

*FARO DE LA MARINA*


----------



## Lía

*FARO DE LA MARINA VISTO DE FRENTE*


----------



## Germinal

Estimada Lia, me han encantado tus fotos!!! Muchas gracias por postearlas...


----------



## Lía

*ANCLA MUY CERCA AL FARO DE LA MARINA MALECON CISNEROS*


----------



## Lía

*MONUMENTO A RAIMONDI*



Germinal said:


> Estimada Lia, me han encantado tus fotos!!! Muchas gracias por postearlas...


mUCHAS GRACIAS GERMINAL


----------



## Lía

*PARQUE DEL AMOR*

NO SERA EL BESO DE RODIN PERO SI DE DELFIN


----------



## Lía

*MAS PARQUE DEL AMOR*


----------



## Lía

*LAS FLORES Y EL AMOR*

EN EL PARQUE DEL AMOR


----------



## Lía

*EDIFICIOS EN EL MALECON CISNEROS*


----------



## Lía

*MAS EDIFICIOS EN EL MALECON*


----------



## J Block

Los malecones lucen preciosos. Gracias por las fotos Lía!


----------



## Lía

*ENTRADA AL PARQUE DEL AMOR*


----------



## Lía

*MUY BONITOS EDIFICIOS Y QUE LINDA VISTA DEBEN TENER*



J Block said:


> Los malecones lucen preciosos. Gracias por las fotos Lía!


GRACIAS BLOCK, ASÍ LUCÍAN TAMBIÉN EN LA REALIDAD, ESTA MUY BONITA ESA ZONA, BASTANTE VERDE.


----------



## W!CKED

Que buenas fotos Lía, me gustaron bastante.


----------



## Lía

*VISTA AL PUENTE VILLENA Y AL FONDO EL MORRO SOLAR*


----------



## Lía

*VISTA A LAS PLAYAS DE MIRAFLORES*

CASI ME DIO UN MAREO DE VER ABAJOhno:


----------



## Lía

*CAMINANDO POR EL MALECON EN PLENO MEDIODIA*


----------



## Lía

*UN PARAPENTE QUE VALIENTE*



J3R3MY said:


> Que buenas fotos Lía, me gustaron bastante.


MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Lía

*JUEGOS PARA LOS NIÑOS*


----------



## Lía

*UNA VISTA GENERAL DE VARIOS EDIFICIOS*


----------



## Lía

*BAJADA A LAS PLAYAS DE MIRAFLORES*


----------



## Lía

*VISTA DE OTRO ANGULO DE LA OBRA DE VICTOR DELFIN*


----------



## mapamundista

*Gracias Lia por las fotos...*

Y me "sentí" en la misma avenida Pardo... increíble... bueno,la casona bonita está exactamente al frente del que era colegio de mi hermana... que por lo visto,es la Universidad Wiener (que dicho sea de paso tiene su sucursal acá en Asunción y con un cartelón que dice Wiener - Lima - Perú)... la casona parece que la han demolido ó sencillamente ha quedado "tapada"..pero por lo visto,deben haberla "casi demolido" con tantas remodelaciones...qué pena !!!
Te agradezco infinitamente el bonito gesto que has tenido en cumplir mi pedido... sólo espero que con el fuerte verano limeño,no hayas pasado mal en recorrer para tomar las fotos.. Claro,yo acá con 42 grados..quizás hasta me ponga chompa en Lima si estuviera ahorita allá .... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
El Malecón Cisneros está precioso....realmente estoy muy contento que lo hayan revitalizado porque lo dejé medio "muerto" a fines de 1988... los actuales parques eran pampones que a veces servían como canchas de fulbito...ya habían edificios altos desde 1980... claro,pocos,pero los habían... pero era una zona que no era muy agradable,como desolada... distinta al Malecón de la Reserva,que siempre fue más movido y transitado.. 
Preciosas fotos !!!!.. gracias... Danke Schön !!!!..


----------



## Lía

*VISTA AL MONUMENTO A RAIMONDI*


----------



## Lía

*HOLA MAPA*

EFECTIVAMENTE LOS PARQUES DE MIRAFLORES ESTAN MUY BONITOS GRACIAS A LOS ALCALDES ANDRADE, AHORA VEREMOS COMO NOS VA CON EL NUEVO. NO HACE TANTO CALOR A LO MÁS 26 GRADOS.


----------



## Lía

*OTRO ANGULO DEL FARO DE LA MARINA*









mAPA Y LO BUENO QUE HAY BASTANTES BANCAS PARA DESCANSAR.


----------



## J Block

El faro me trae muchos recuerdos. Eres un gran aporte Lía!


----------



## Lía

*EDIFICIOS*


----------



## mapamundista

*Ha mejorado muchisimo el Malecón Luis Cisneros*

Ese edificio del medio,donde en su antepenúltimo piso sobresalen unos arbolitos es de 1983... Era uno de los pocos altos de esa época y su diseño llamaba la atención...medio frio,medio "Watergate",pero de los 80s.... cuando se inauguró era uno de los edificios más lujosos de Lima... creo que hay pisos en que sólo lo ocupa un solo departamento... ahora no se vé antiguo,incluso mucha gente pensará que tiene menos de los 24 años que ya tiene de construido,pero lógicamente su diseño se ha multiplicado por medio Lima...



Lía said:


>


----------



## Lía

*YA SE CUAL TE REFIERES*

ES COMO ALGUNOS DE LA AVENIDA PARDO, MAS O MENOS DE LA MISMA EPOCA. UN CAMINITO QUE ME GUSTO, MIRA LAS PALOMAS, LA PAZ QUE SE RESPIRA EN ESE LUGAR, ESTA MUY BONITO


----------



## Lía

*OTRA VISTA DEL PARQUE*

Y HASTA MAÑANA:cheers:


----------



## fayo

*lia recien veo tus fotos y son de calidad*

francamente ha sido el threed que lo estaba dejando de ver.....ya tiene muchas paginas y recien lo estoy viendo la calidad de fotos...............francamente muy buen trabajo lia..


haber si en tus recorridos tomas fotos de construcciones que se hacen en lima ya sea de oficinas o mi vivienda..............seria bueno poner fotos de edificios de mediana y gran magnitud en plena construccion....solo es una sugerencia.....


----------



## CessTenn

Esta area se ve mucho mejor cuando hay sol. Cuando era niño tenia la impresion de que en Lima nunca salia el sol, porque todas las veces que iba estaba nublado... De todas los dias que he pasado en Lima, solo uno!!


----------



## mapamundista

*Sobre Chorrillos*

Lia : claro...Chorrillos ya era una balneario desde el siglo XIX y con la guerra quedó destruido...pero se reconstruyó,quizás no con el brillo de la pre-guerra,pero si volvió a ser balneario... Ya a comienzos del siglo XX empieza La Punta como balneario opcional.. pero Chorrillos continuó siendo el balneario.. por lo menos hasta la época de Leguía en los años 20s... cuando lentamente empiezan los balnearios del Sur : Pucusana,San Bartolo y aledaños.. que recién en los años 40s. se afianzan como "los balnearios del sur"... 
Efectivamente,tanto Chorrillos como Barranco son bastante inseguros con sismos fuertes...
Realmente estoy bien contento del progreso de los últimos años de Chorrillos.. estoy gratamente impresionado.. 



Lía said:


> ESQ. AVENIDA PARDO CON COMANDANTE ESPINAR.
> Mapamundista, tienes razón, Chorrillos fue un balneario muy cotizado, creo que fue antes de la Guerra con Chile? la pena es que el terreno no es muy bueno, por eso que no resiste los sismos, es muy arenososo como Barranco y La Molina. Actualmente se ve que está muy cuidado el distrito, está bonito.


----------



## mapamundista

*Totalmente asegurado que era el Colegio San Sebastián*









Si,viendo con detenimiento,tras los vidrios se aprecia la casona.. lo que pasa es que han hecho una especie de "showroom" delante de la casona... la cupula ó el techo medio abovedado si parece que lo echaron... el aula donde estuvo mi hermana en quinto de media es la ventana hacia la izquierda de la foto... al lado,estaba el pasillo que conducía al pabellón trasero donde estaban todas las demás aulas..


----------



## sebvill

Que bonitas fotos del Malecón Cisneros Lía.


----------



## skyperu34

Recuerdo haber pasado por ahi en agosto y recien se empezaba a construir uno de esos edificios que esta con el concreto expuesto aun...(estructuralmente terminado)


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia

Ponle marca de agua a tus fotos, están tan buenas que no te asombres si las empiezan a plagiar, ya ha pasado y muchos de nuestros foristas luego las encuentran en la web.

Salute


----------



## Lía

*gracias vane*

pero no sé como hacerlo, no tengo ese programa de Photoshop que sugieres, si tengo Paint, pero no explicas como se hace con ese programa, te agradecería que me indicaras cuando tuvieras un tiempito libre.

Fayo, está buena tu sugerencia, veré que edificios se están construyendo y otros que ya están listos.

Mapa: El cole de tu hermana era San Sebastián? creo que el dueño era el notario Samanamud?


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía said:


> pero no sé como hacerlo, no tengo ese programa de Photoshop que sugieres, si tengo Paint, pero no explicas como se hace con ese programa, te agradecería que me indicaras cuando tuvieras un tiempito libre.
> 
> Fayo, está buena tu sugerencia, veré que edificios se están construyendo y otros que ya están listos.
> 
> Mapa: El cole de tu hermana era San Sebastián? creo que el dueño era el notario Samanamud?


Ya contestè tu pm!!! gracias por enviar tus dudas por ese medio, es el idóneo.

Reitero mi agradecimiento por tu participaciòn en el foro. Tus fotos son alucinantes.


----------



## mapamundista

*Si era el San Sebastián... Promoción 1972*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: claro que decir 1972 para muchos Foristas es como remontarse a la prehistoria !!!!!...:lol: :lol: :lol: ..pero si.. mi única hermana estudió en el San Sebastián desde 1961 (kinder) hasta 1972 (quinto de media),creo que fue la III ó IV promoción.. el colegio se fundó en 1960,efectivamente por la señora Samanamud (me imagino esposa del notario),porque ella era profesora del colegio San Silvestre..al parecer quiso independizarse y formar su propio colegio,orientado hacia el idioma inglés... una especie de "anexo" del San Silvestre.. por lo menos durante los años que mi hermana estudió allí,el nivel de inglés fue formidable... hasta matemáticas le enseñaban en inglés !!!.. es por eso que ahora casi todas sus compañeras viven en USA y Canadá... muy pocas siguen en Lima.. 



Lía said:


> pero no sé como hacerlo, no tengo ese programa de Photoshop que sugieres, si tengo Paint, pero no explicas como se hace con ese programa, te agradecería que me indicaras cuando tuvieras un tiempito libre.
> 
> Fayo, está buena tu sugerencia, veré que edificios se están construyendo y otros que ya están listos.
> 
> Mapa: El cole de tu hermana era San Sebastián? creo que el dueño era el notario Samanamud?


----------



## Lía

*gracias Vane*

pero no sé hacer lo del sello de agua, le he puesto mis iniciales 
Churrería Manolo:


----------



## Lía

*tomándome un cafecito en la Churrería Manolo*


----------



## Lía

*PENELOPE CRUZ*

HACIENDO PUBLICIDAD A RIPLEY, ME LLAMARON LA ATENCIÓN POR TOMAR FOTOS, YO LE DIJE AL DE LA PUERTA QUE ESTOY EN LA CALLE QUE ES DE TODOS, NO SE PREOCUPE QUE DENTRO DE LA TIENDA NO VOY A TOMAR.:bash:


----------



## sebvill

Es que están traumados de que seas una espía de Falabella jaja. :jk:


----------



## Lía

sebvill said:


> Es que están traumados de que seas una espía de Falabella jaja. :jk:




:lol: :nuts: qué buena está esa. También en Wong me dijeron, pero más amable fue, y tal vez éste si tenía razón ya que tomé adentro de la tienda, pero también me pareció una tontería, en fin. Los de Manolo amabilísimos, y también en Vivanda no me dijeron nada.


----------



## Sound.

Me llegan los que no dejan que uno tome fotos!!!.

Que bueno que otros fueron más amables contigo


----------



## J Block

Al parecer Lía se desanimó por un problema que tuvo con sus fotos. Espero que regrese, era un gran aporte.


----------



## mapamundista

*No,para nada es sobre eso.. tiene un problema con su nick*

Justamente hace pocas horas recibí un email de ella y en realidad,perdió su password,desea reingresar y no le dan un password nuevo.. en todo caso,ya le envié un PM a Vane,que como moderadora se pondrá en contacto con ella para ver como solucionan el "impasse". 
Lo de las fotos fue algo "que no nos entendimos bien en su momento",pero como somos personas "al estilo Sebvill",comprenderán,que eso ya quedó resuelto plenamente y hemos quedado felices,comiendo perdices... 


J Block said:


> Al parecer Lía se desanimó por un problema que tuvo con sus fotos. Espero que regrese, era un gran aporte.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Todo eso se arregla por pm, esto es el mejor ejemplo y no se debe revivir por post.

Ya le escribì a Lia y espero muy pronto que arregle el problema.

Salute


----------



## Lia_01

*Muchas gracias Vane*

También a mapamundista, a block y a todos. Me he reinscrito con un nuevo nick porque no recordaba la clave del anterior.
QUE TENGAN UN BUEN LUNES, saludos a todos y voy a ver los nuevos foros y fotos que han puesto, anoche vi en el programa Cuarto Poder como se está transformando el centro de Lima Histórico, está muy bonito, cuando baje un poco el calor voy a darme una vueltita y sacar algunas fotos interesantes, ya que están refaccionando muchas casonas coloniales.
Les dejo una foto del mar ya que parece que el verano se está yendo.


----------



## Lia_01

*Ultimos rayos de sol*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Si se está terminando el sol en Lima y el verano en el Perù... de todas maneras es mejor para mi.... me gusta mas el frio, porque acà tengo suficiente con el calor... En poco los voy a visitar...


----------



## mapamundista

*Igual yo Vane...*

Tras soportar laaaargos meses con más de 35 grados centígrados... incluso varias horas por encima de los 40 grados.... como que uno añora el frío...por eso el corto invierno paraguayo para mi es una delicia.. 
Les cuento que mi amigo Lucho Cano-Alva,que vívió muchos años acá en el Paraguay,cuando se regresó a vivir a Lima,justo fue un mes de febrero..pleno verano en Lima !!!!... y él "sentía frío" !!!!... acostumbrado a estar en febrero rondando los 40 grados acá,le pareció que Lima estaba "muy fría" para febrero... y hasta usaba manga larga !!!!!.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Vane de Rosas said:


> Si se está terminando el sol en Lima y el verano en el Perù... de todas maneras es mejor para mi.... me gusta mas el frio, porque acà tengo suficiente con el calor... En poco los voy a visitar...


----------



## mapamundista

*ReBienvenida amiguita Lía !!!!!!!*

Nos tuviste una semana en ascuas !!!.... eso no se hace amiguita !!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: pero si,te perdonamos porque nos contó una alondra "ursulina",que tu password tomó "sus vacaciones" y decidió irse a Plutón !!!!.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Hasta nuestros "passwords" se nos rebelan !!!.. no hay derecho !!!! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 


Lia_01 said:


> También a mapamundista, a block y a todos. Me he reinscrito con un nuevo nick porque no recordaba la clave del anterior.
> QUE TENGAN UN BUEN LUNES, saludos a todos y voy a ver los nuevos foros y fotos que han puesto, anoche vi en el programa Cuarto Poder como se está transformando el centro de Lima Histórico, está muy bonito, cuando baje un poco el calor voy a darme una vueltita y sacar algunas fotos interesantes, ya que están refaccionando muchas casonas coloniales.
> Les dejo una foto del mar ya que parece que el verano se está yendo.


----------



## sebvill

Me gusta esas fotos con los Sunfish y Optimist.


----------



## sebvill

mapamundista said:


> pondrá en contacto con ella para ver como solucionan el "impasse".
> Lo de las fotos fue algo "que no nos entendimos bien en su momento",pero como somos personas "al estilo Sebvill",comprenderán,


Estilo sebvill??? cuál es mi estilo?


----------



## mapamundista

*Es tu "trademark" !!!!!*

Bueno,sé que a muchos foristas les sacará "ronchas",pero allí va el significado :
*Estilo "Sebvill" significa algo "high class"...de "buen nivel,alturado,cool,deportivo"... si tienes una diferencia con alguien,entonces lo solucionas al "estilo Sebvill" : sin peleas, sin lisuras,sin insultos,sin amenazas... o sea... tú me entiendes... al estilo "China Tudela" !!!... *


sebvill said:


> Estilo sebvill??? cuál es mi estilo?


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Uyyyy Curujus!!!!!


----------



## J Block




----------



## El Bajopontino

Ya vi todas las fotos, excelentes, me gustaron todas, esperamos ver más.


----------



## Lia_01

*BUENOS DIAS*

mE VAN a disculpar Vane y mapamundista, ya que he estado mal del pie y no he podido salir a caminar, y carro ya no tengo, a la primera oportunadad que tenga les tomo las fotos que tanto desean:banana: . Hoy después de tiempo di una vueltita por el centro de Miraflores y tomé algunas fotitos muy curiosas como esta, que está empezando la calle de las Pizzas :


----------



## Lia_01

*Pero antes que todo*

me voy al puesto de revistas, que leo todos los titulares, y muy de vez en cuando compro una:


----------



## Lia_01

*Haciendo mi recorrido*

esta vez por el parque Kennedy que curiosamente nunca me había parado para ver el monumento a este gran presidente de EEUU, para mí uno de los mejores:


----------



## Lia_01

*para que lo puedan apreciar más cerca*


----------



## Lia_01

*cambié de posición mi cámara*








y clic a la calle las Pizzas, al restaurant Rústica:


----------



## Lia_01

*caminando un poquito para la izquierda*

el pequeño restaurant Brasileño, dónde se reúnen todos los fans brasileños cuando juega fútbol Brasil y luego cuando ganan (casi siempre) lo celebran con bastante:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## sebvill

Que interesantes tus últimas fotos Lía, no sabía que Miraflores y Pensacola fueran ciudades hermanas, grata sorpresa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> y clic a la calle las Pizzas, al restaurant Rústica:


Estuviste en Miraflores y no te acordaste de la foto que te pedì!!!!!!!!!!!!!! buahhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Lia_01

*No se ven casi perros*

caminando por el centro de Miraflores, éste fue una excepción, muy coquetón este perrito de 1 año de edad, según su dueña llamado Choby, posó para mi cámara:lol:


----------



## sebvill

mapamundista said:


> Bueno,sé que a muchos foristas les sacará "ronchas",pero allí va el significado :
> *Estilo "Sebvill" significa algo "high class"...de "buen nivel,alturado,cool,deportivo"... si tienes una diferencia con alguien,entonces lo solucionas al "estilo Sebvill" : sin peleas, sin lisuras,sin insultos,sin amenazas... o sea... tú me entiendes... al estilo "China Tudela" !!!... *


:lol:
jaja, me haz hecho reir Dodi. Que bueno tener un trademark, gracias.
Aunque no creo que me parezca en algo a la china Tudela, yo no soy tan superficial, o al menos espero no serlo.

Me gustó esto:
_ "buen nivel,alturado,cool,deportivo"... _
Trataré de tenerlo en mente cada vez que Antofasky reencarne jaja.


----------



## Lia_01

*VAAAAne*



Vane de Rosas;12250300 said:


> Estuviste en Miraflores y no te acordaste de la foto que te pedì!!!!!!!!!!!!!! buahhhhhhhh.....


Te contaba más arriba que estoy mal del pie, además tengo que salir con mi madre que es cardiaca (tuvo un infarto) y tiene la obligación de caminar, y yo con mi pie y bastón, fuimos para el centro, la próxima vez que vaya (sóla) ya tomo tu foto.[/SIZE]


----------



## Lia_01

*La China Tudela*

es o era LISURIENTA:lol: 
lA PALMERA MÁS ALTA, está inclusive un poco inclinada como la Torre de Pisa, al fondo el edificio Lider.


----------



## Lia_01

*TIENDA RIPLEY*

YA SACARON LAS FOTOS DE PENELOPE CRUZ, QUE LE HACIA PUBLICIADAD.


----------



## Lia_01

*YO TAMPOCO SABIA, TODOS LOS DIAS UNO APRENDE ALGO*



sebvill said:


> Que interesantes tus últimas fotos Lía, no sabía que Miraflores y Pensacola fueran ciudades hermanas, grata sorpresa.


CALLE TARATA, ATRAS EL EDIFICIO RECONSTRUIDO LUEGO DEL HORRENDO ATENTADO TERRORISTA DE 1992, EN EL QUE MURIERON COMO 30 PERSONAS:


----------



## Lia_01

*RESTAURANT TARATA*


----------



## Lia_01

*Me despido por hoy*

con el pasaje Tarata. 
Yo sólo quería tomar fotos de escenas de la vida diaria de la ciudad, fotos de pequeños detalles y curiosidades que a veces vemos pero en realidad no las vemos.


----------



## Juan1912

Tus fotos cada vez salen más bacanes, Lía. A ver si algún día te animas a pasar las fronteras del distrito


----------



## Lia_01

*gracias Juan*

lo que pasa es que ya las fotos de todos los distritos están, he visto fotos preciosas ......y como tengo que caminar todos los días....es más, me estaba animando a sacar fotos de comidas de los restaurants, me gustan mucho, pero a lo mejor ya hay algún foro de esto.


----------



## sebvill

Que bonita está la calle Tarata. Nunca he ido, a pesar de que yo casi fuí uno de esas 30 personas.


----------



## Juan1912

Lia_01 said:


> *lo que pasa es que ya las fotos de todos los distritos están, he visto fotos preciosas ......*y como tengo que caminar todos los días....es más, me estaba animando a sacar fotos de comidas de los restaurants, me gustan mucho, pero a lo mejor ya hay algún foro de esto.


Lima es una ciudad grande, y si bien hay varios distritos que han sido mostrados en el foro, aun hay zonas que faltan ser observadas, así que no te preocupes


----------



## mapamundista

*Sebvill : serías un bebé en ese 1992 !!!!*

Estabas paseando con tu mamá por allí ???.. Justo en el edificio que explotó,yo tenía un amigo inglés,profesor del Markham,pero él se fue del Perú alrededor de 1990... se salvó "por un pelo"... 


sebvill said:


> Que bonita está la calle Tarata. Nunca he ido, a pesar de que yo casi fuí uno de esas 30 personas.


----------



## mapamundista

*Lía : te vas acercando "a mis feudos" !!!*

Y al igual que Vane te digo : "please,no te olvides" !!!!...    
Gracias por lo de "mapamundista"...pensé que ya habíamos superado ese nombre y ya me había convertido en *"Dodi*" para ti !!! hno: hno: hno: 


Lia_01 said:


> lo que pasa es que ya las fotos de todos los distritos están, he visto fotos preciosas ......y como tengo que caminar todos los días....es más, me estaba animando a sacar fotos de comidas de los restaurants, me gustan mucho, pero a lo mejor ya hay algún foro de esto.


----------



## mapamundista

*Todavía no me acostumbro a "Ripley"*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: cuando veo éstas nuevas tiendas de Ripley,Vivanda,Tottus,Sodimac... me siento "medio en Jupiter" :lol: :lol: :lol: tengo que "rebobinarme" y olvidarme de antiguos nombres !!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: 



Lia_01 said:


> YA SACARON LAS FOTOS DE PENELOPE CRUZ, QUE LE HACIA PUBLICIADAD.


----------



## mapamundista

*Choby...amiguito ...sigues vivo ???*

Lo dejé de cachorrito hace 18 años... y sigue "vivito y coleando" !!!!! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 
No,mentira... ya estaría muy viejito el "pequeño Choby"... me encantan los perros y los gatos,pero éstos perritos como Choby (falderos) son muy gruñones y bulleros... :bash: :bash: :bash: 



Lia_01 said:


> caminando por el centro de Miraflores, éste fue una excepción, muy coquetón este perrito de 1 año de edad, según su dueña llamado Choby, posó para mi cámara:lol:


----------



## mapamundista

*Excelente ésta foto !!!!*

Esos muñecos se ven "interesantes" ... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Lia_01 said:


> mE VAN a disculpar Vane y mapamundista, ya que he estado mal del pie y no he podido salir a caminar, y carro ya no tengo, a la primera oportunadad que tenga les tomo las fotos que tanto desean:banana: . Hoy después de tiempo di una vueltita por el centro de Miraflores y tomé algunas fotitos muy curiosas como esta, que está empezando la calle de las Pizzas :


----------



## mapamundista

*Al antiguo busto lo paraban volando !!!!*

No sé la cantidad de veces que dinamitaron el antiguo busto de Kennedy !!!.... ya la gente estaba acostumbrada a verlo "de vez en cuando" hno: hno: hno: y lo volvían a instalar... lo habrán "descabezado" como 5 ó 6 veces.... de terror !!!... 
Este nuevo está muy bonito... y que bonita sorpresa que Pensacola sea "twin sister" de Miraflores.... curioso,porque Pensacola es una de las principales bases aéreas de USA... pero igualmente,una grata sorpresa.


Lia_01 said:


> esta vez por el parque Kennedy que curiosamente nunca me había parado para ver el monumento a este gran presidente de EEUU, para mí uno de los mejores:


----------



## sebvill

Me gustaron esas del Parque Dammert.

PD: Lía creo que los edificios más altos de Miraflores son la Torres Marriot y Parquemar.


----------



## mapamundista

*Este edificio es re-clásico !! fue emblema miraflorino !!!*

*Por lo menos estará por cumplir sus 45 años de existencia !!!! *


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*Será el más alto de Miraflores ???*

Yo opino como Sebvill..el Marriott es el más alto !!!!... 


Lia_01 said:


> el archiconocido edificio más alto del distrito


----------



## mapamundista

*Es casa particular,oficina ó instituto ????*

Dudo que sea una casa particular,porque ya casi no quedan en la Pardo...sin embargo,no hay letrero que indique que sea una empresa ó instituto ???


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*El Parque Dammert...*

Lía : este parquecito (en realidad es una parque central de la calle),es el que está detrás del antiguo BBQ,no ? (o sea,el actual estacionamiento de Wong) y vá hasta la Huaca Juliana... era una calle-parque muy tranquila,pero siempre tuvo el problema que muchos autos se estacionaban delante de las casas.. a lo sumo la calle tendrá 2 cuadritas pequeñas... por allí estaba "La British" en una época... 



Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## sacorpe

mapamundista said:


> Dudo que sea una casa particular,porque ya casi no quedan en la Pardo...sin embargo,no hay letrero que indique que sea una empresa ó instituto ???


Por los letreros de MUEBLES en la puerta, supongo que debe ser una muebleria


----------



## mapamundista

*Este edificio debe de ser 1985....*

Esquina de Pardo con Elías Aguirre... en éste edificio estaba el consultorio de mi oculista (soy remiope desde los 15 años),el Dr.San Martín. Con total seguridad he ido varias veces a su consultorio en éste edificio. Al lado,hay un edificio un poco más alto,ya sobre la Pardo (se vé en la foto),allí vivian unas primas hermanas de mi pareja (las Láinez-Lozada). 
Urrgggg.... la combi "asesina" !!!!!


Lia_01 said:


> y la combi de Dodi


----------



## Germinal

Jajaja... Este thread me divierte un monton, en especial las bromas entre Lia y Dodi son de lo mejor... Tienen un humor contagiante...


----------



## Lia_01

*tienes razón, lo que pasa es que ese se contruyo primero*



sebvill said:


> Me gustaron esas del Parque Dammert.
> 
> PD: Lía creo que los edificios más altos de Miraflores son la Torres Marriot y Parquemar.


Seguimos con el Ovalo Gutiérrez:


----------



## Lia_01

*y seguimos en la misma ruta*

:nuts:


Germinal said:


> Jajaja... Este thread me divierte un monton, en especial las bromas entre Lia y Dodi son de lo mejor... Tienen un humor contagiante...


----------



## Lia_01

*que difícil es tomar fotos si que se cuele una combi*

hno:


----------



## Lia_01

*ME ENCANTAN LOS PUESTOS DE REVISTAS Y*

LAS LIBRERIAS....


----------



## Lia_01

*VEAMOS SI DODI NOS DICE QUIENES VIVEN O VIVIERON*

EN LAS CASAS QUE PONDRE A CONTINUACION Y QUE MILAGROSAMENTE SIGUEN EN PIE, HASTA QUE LAS TIREN ABAJO Y HAGAN ALGUN EDIFICIO:
EN D.A. CARRION (A LA VUELTA DE WONG):


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQUINA GENERAL BORGOÑO CON PIURA*


----------



## Lia_01

*JIRON PIURA*

NO ME GUSTA COMO LA HAN PINTADO, ESE AZUUUUUUUL ATROZhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*SEGUIMOS EN LA CUADRA 4 DE LA CALLE PIURA*


----------



## Lia_01

*MODELO BARCO DE LOS AÑOS 20 O 30 CALLE PIURA CDA.4*


----------



## Lia_01

*UN BALCON DE UNA CASA EN LA MISMA CUADRA*


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQ.CALLE PIURA CON INDEPENDENCIA*

ANTES TENIA REJAS, SE VEIA MAS BONITA:


----------



## Lia_01

*ENTREMOS AL PARQUE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*SEGUIMOS EN EL PARQUE*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*

EDIFICIO ANTIGUO


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*

CASE ESQUINA CON LA CALLE CHICLAYO


----------



## Lia_01

*PARQUE BORGOÑO*









PARA QUE VEAN QUE NUNCA FALTA UNA PAREJA BESANDOSE EN EL PARQUE (IZQUIERDA).....:lol: :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*UNO DE LAS POCAS BODEGAS DE CHINOS QUE QUEDAN*

EN ESQUINA INCLAN CON PIURA, LOS CHAN


----------



## Lia_01

*PELUQUERIA COLORETE*

COBRAN UN DINERAL, COMO SI LE FUERAN A CORTAR EL PELO A ANGELINA JOLIE O NICOLE KIDMAN, CASI SIEMPRE SE VE VACIA.


----------



## Lia_01

*VAMOS A CULTURIZARNOS UN POCO*


----------



## Lia_01

*NOS QUEDAMOS A LA ENTRADA*

LA PROXIMA VEZ ENTRARE Y LES TOMARE FOTOS:


----------



## W!CKED

Excelente Lía, El parque Borgoño tiene buenos edificios y casas alrededor.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Como crece este thread es muy entretenido.


----------



## mapamundista

*Est casa es realmente preciosa !!!!*

Si me dan a elegir,a ojos cerrados viviría en una casa como ésta...incluso si me regalaran un apartamento en un piso 20 con una vista espectacular,igual,elegiría ésta Tudor maravillosa... fíjense en el portón..es precioso !!!!..
Por esta zona no recuerdo haber conocido a nadie... si,en la calle Independencia a la altura de la Huaca,mi amigo Ricardo y los González Hunt,pero hacia ésta zona del otro lado de la huaca no... 
A mi hermana le tocó hacer el censo en toda ésta zona de la calle Chiclayo en quinto de media...yo no hice censo...creo que luego de 11 años se hizo otro censo... 
El Parque Borgoño siempre me dió la impresión de "parque cerrado"...un rombo metido en plena calle Borgoño...creo que está entre las calles Piura y Chiclayo,no ???... Hacia esa zona tampoco recuerdo haber conocido a nadie..es una zona antigua... tan antigua como mi barrio del final de la avenida Larco...pero me dá la impresión que ésta zona de las calles Piura y Chiclayo tiene más quintas,más callejoncitos... y es más populoso... es curioso porque la gente se imagina Miraflores muy "top"... pero si bien no son barrios realmente "populosos",no es dificil ver departamentitos chiquitos con familias numerosas.. claro,mezclado con casas bonitas (como la Tudor,por ejemplo)... me imagino que ahora habrán en cada cuadra 2 ó 3 edificios nuevos de 5,6 pisos...De toda ésta zona me gustan mas las calles que van de la Arequipa hacia la Espinar ,o sea, 2 de Mayo,Enrique Palacios,Piura y Chiclayo... más que las que la cortan,como Atahualpa,Coronel Inclán,Independencia,etc.. 
Ahh.... si,mi tía Rosita Layet de Schiaffino vivió pocos años en una casita de cuento en la calle De Habich,frente a la Huaca... por 1972-1973 aproximadamente... me encantaba ir a esa casa...con un mobiliario super antiguo...bien de "abuelita de Caperucita".... 



Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*Mi casa en Miraflores*

Mi casa en Miraflores es bastante parecida a ésta foto (bueno,ya Lía cuando buenamente pueda,tomará una fotito a mi casa)...típica "casa balneario años 30s". :
















Y de "yapa",Talía,la engreída de mi tía Rosita Elena :








Todos mis parientes son muy "mascoteros" : perros,gatos,canarios..


----------



## Lia_01

*BUENOS DIAS*

HOY HA AMANECIDO NUBLADO, HASTA HACE UN POCO DE FRIO A DIFERENCIA DE AYER. DODI NO TE PREOCUPES QUE UNO DE ESTOS DIAS ME TOMO UN TAXI Y TE TOMO LA FOTO DE TU CASA, ESPERO QUE NO SAQUEN A LOS PERROS SIN BOZAL. NO SABES DE QUIÉN ES LA PRIMERA CASA QUE PUSE EN CARRIOB?????:nuts: EN EL PARQUE BORGOÑO TAMBIEN VIVIA GENTE CONOCIDA DEL MUNDO DE LA TELEVISION COMO GUILLERMO GIACOSA, ECHEVARRIA....MUCHAS DE LAS CASAS YA LAS ESTAN VENDIENDO, SI VES QUE LOS LETREROS......
MIS AMADOS PERROS CASTULA Y GINO, YA NO ESTAN EN ESTE MUNDOhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*TOBIAS*

FUE EL HIJO DE CASTULA CON GINO, CASTULA VIVIO HASTA LOS 13 AÑOS Y GINO HASTA LOS 12, TOBIAS QUE FUE EL UNICO HIJO QUE SOBREVIVIO YA QUE SU HERMANITO EL INDIO MURIO A LOS 4 DIAS DE NACIDO VIVIO HASTA LOS 14 AÑOS, SUPERO A SUS PADRES...NUNCA QUERIA SALIR, ERA GORDO, SEDENTARIO, FLOJO Y A PESAR DE ESO ERA MUY SANO...NUNCA LO CRUZAMOS.


----------



## Sound.

Lia_01 said:


>


Que interesante el diseño de esta casa...


----------



## Lia_01

*ME VOY*


----------



## Lia_01

*CRUZO LA PISTA*


----------



## Exrexnotex

Todas las fotos estan buenazas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*MARRIOTT*


----------



## Lia_01

*LA VERDAD QUE ES INMENSO*

CUANTOS PISOS TENDRA?


----------



## Lia_01

*AHORA LA ENTRADA ES A ESPALDAS DE LARCO*


----------



## Lia_01

*LA CASA FRENTE A LA ENTRADA DEL HOTEL*


----------



## Lia_01

*ME TENGO QUE DESPEDIR DE MIS AMIGOS PARAPENTISTAS*

ERAN DOS, QUE MIEDO, YO NUNCA ME SUBIRIA EN UNA COSA ASÍ


----------



## mapamundista

*Has estado a sólo...MEDIA CUADRA DE MI CASA !!!!!!*

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 
Cuando ví las casas de la cuadra 2....el "bobo" empezó a latirme a full,un sudor frío,tembladera...a punto de sufrir un colapso !!!!.... y pensé que ibas a a avanzar hacia Larco..... y noooooooooooooooo.... volteaste por Colón !!!!...no lo puedo creer !!!!... estuviste apenas a 30 metros de mi casa !!!!!.... nooooooooooooooooooooo....:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: un poquitito nomás te faltó !!!... Yo vivo en la cuadra 3...no en la 2... 
Bueno,para una próxima vez será... no lo puedo creer !!!!...
Bueno...recuperado de ésta "intensísima emoción".. Gracias de todo corazón Lía.....igualmente me diste una sorpresota super linda..claro que recuerdo todas esas casas..los descendientes de Grau siguieron viviendo allí... yo estudié con la esposa de uno de ellos en el ICPNA...También ví la casa blanca de "La Ñoña" Ponce de León,famosisimo gay de los años 70s.... siempre paseaba en su bicicleta.
Esta casa que sale en ésta foto es de mi amiga Milagros González,ella vivió acá en el Paraguay,en realidad,gracias a ella vivo acá,porque fue la que más me alentó... su suegro era paraguayo y ella ya había venido varias veces... Trabajamos juntos en Aeroperú... en el edificio de al lado (que se vé en la foto),mi querida amiga Anita Vesco Monteagudo..nos divertimos a full... linda calle Colón.... apenas a media cuadrita de mi casa !!!... 

Juanca : Ten en cuenta que es una zona muy antigua...ya para 1935 estaba todo totalmente urbanizado... en los últimos 20 años han ido construyendo muchos edificios...han demolido muchas casas (como la de ésta foto)... hay cuadras "algo descuidadas",no lo niego... en realidad mi calle Diego Ferré en sus 3 cuadras de extensión si es bien pasable,pero por ejemplo,en la paralela,la calle Juan Fanning,como quien se vá en dirección opuesta al mar,si es algo descuidada...incluso hay callejoncitos,quintitas algo populares... mezclado claro,con casas pasables... y la siguiente paralela,lo mismo (José González),también tiene partes medio feas,muy viejas..claro,no sé si ahora siga igual...habrán demolido ya muchas casas viejas... algunas ya se habían convertido en inquilinatos populares... de repente se vé una casona linda como la de ésta foto y al lado,una casa vieja medio abandonada convertida en inquilinato... es una zona especial... porque incluso hay familias muy adineradas que viven todavía en sus casonas originales,de toda la vida.. y al frente ó a los costados,vive gente modesta.... Es una zona antigua de Miraflores... eso si,super céntrica,tienes a Larco a un pasito...a Larcomar,las playas..como ubicación es inmejorable.. 


Lia_01 said:


> A MEDIA CUADRA DE LARCOMAR


----------



## Lia_01

*hola dodi*

tu sabes que busque mis correos y tengo todos los tuyos pero no el que me indicabas el número de tu casa yo recordaba el 2...Esa parte de Miraflores es la más antigua de todas, las calles son angostas, la mayoría de casas se están vendiendo....que pena...la próxima vez me voy a la cuadra 3....
Tenía una foto de la Tiendecita Blanca , me encanta ese restaurant, sobretodo la torta de queso...la voy a pegar antes de borrarla:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mapamundista

*Mi casa está exactamente a la vuelta de aquí*

Mi casa está exactito a la vuelta del edificio alto,al lado del Casino... o sea,la cuadra 3 de Diego Ferré es la vuelta de ésta manzana. Los edificios de la izquierda en cambio dan incio a la callecita (de sólo 2 cuadritas) O'Donovan (cuya "mitad de trayecto" viene a ser la casa del anterior post,la de mi amiga Milagros González... que no sé si recuerdes Lía...ella fue la primera ganadora en el concurso de "Lo que vale el saber" que conducía Pablo De Madalengoitia en la tele,por 1977 aproximadamente)... Milagros era alumna del colegio Santa Margarita.. mi amiga Anita Vesco del colegio La Reparación... 


Lia_01 said:


> DEPARTAMENTOS GRANDES, LA ENTRADA ES PRECIOSA TIENE UN JARDIN INMENSO, TENIA CAIDAS DE AGUA, ESO SI, LA BULLA ERA ESPANTOSA CUANDO EL CASINO HACIA FIESTAS.


----------



## Lia_01

*TIENDECITA BLANCA*

:wave:








ANTES DE BORRAR LAS FOTOS DE MI DISCO DURO


----------



## Lia_01

*LA VERDAD ES QUE ME ACUERDO ALGO DEL CONCURSO*

hno: PERO NO RECUERDO AL GANADOR, YO PENSE QUE HABIA SIDO UNA CHICA DE MI COLE: INITA LUDOWIEG


----------



## Lia_01

*CAFE DE LA PAZ*

JUNTO A LA IGLESIA LA VIRGEN MILAGROSA FRENTE AL PARQUE KENNEDY


----------



## Lia_01

*PARROQUIA LA VIRGEN MILAGROSA DEL PARQUE CENTRAL*


----------



## mapamundista

*Cuadras 5,6 & 7 de Enrique Palacios*

*FOTOS DE JORGE ARCE CABALLERO 
Encontré éstas fotos en WorldisRound.com
Las fotos parece que tienen "sus añitos".... *
Empezamos por la cuadra 5,casi en el cruce con la calle Elías Aguirre,luego pasaremos a la cuadra 6,luego el cruce con la calle Arica y posteriormente la cuadra 7 hasta llegar a la Avenida Comandante Espinar. 
*Son 15 fotos *:


----------



## Lia_01

*YA NO EXISTE*

ESA ESQUINA DE ELIAS AGUIRRE CON PIURA, AHORA HAY UN EDIFICIO


----------



## *ClauDia*

q chvr!!! hoy estuve por larcomar hacia un sol impresionante.


----------



## Lia_01

*ANTES LE DECIAN CHICAGO CHICO A ESA ZONA*

HOY EN DIA MUCHOS DE ESOS NEGOCIOS NO EXISTEN. ESAS CALLES SON FEAS PERO NECESARIAS


----------



## Lia_01

*NO ME VISTE?*



*ClauDia* said:


> q chvr!!! hoy estuve por larcomar hacia un sol impresionante.


CLAUDI, CUALQUIERA PASA LA VOZ, HABIA UN CALOR COMO NUNCA, POCA GENTE EN LARCOMAR.


----------



## *ClauDia*

solo estuve un ratito sino...!!! jeje xD 










yo tb le saque foto! jaja pero no se ve muy bien :S


----------



## mapamundista

*Cuadras 2 hasta 5 de Avenida Comandante Espinar*

*FOTOS DE JORGE ARCE CABALLERO.
Son 5 fotos. *Empezamos por la cuadra 2 en el cruce de la Espinar con Enrique Palacios y terminamos en la cuadra 5 en el cruce con la Avenida Angamos.
En ésta primera foto,en el sexto piso del solitario edificio alto de la izquierda,vivía mi gran amigo del cole,Gianfranco Sangalli Ratti y cuando volvía a mi casa,solía tomar el micro verde "Venegas" en la esquina de la Embajada del Brasil (Espinar con Pardo).


----------



## Lia_01

*SANGALLI?*

ALGO DEL SEÑOR SANGALLI QUE FUE PRESIDENTE DE TOURING? O DE RIZO PATRO SANGALLI? ME SUENA:nuts:
Claudi, y parecía en un momento que se caía al mar el parapente....ç
Dodi, QUE LINDO ESE MICRO ROJO
pero creo que hay casas que has puesto y ya no están, en esas calles están nuestro electricista, gasfitero, vidriero, cambio de aceite para el carro, pasamanería de una japonesita muy simpática.
HASTA MAÑANA!!!!!


----------



## mapamundista

*Esas fotos me parece que tuvieran 10 años ...*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: me encanta tu descripción,porque "echas por tierra" eso de "todos los miraflorinos son PITUCOS"... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...es cierto,es muy común tener al electricista,vidriero,gasfitero,etc,etc...cerca de casa... gente miraflorina de toda la vida,pero humildes... eso es lo que no repara mucha gente cuando ponen la etiqueta de "miraflorino pituco y pedante"... quizás si,en San Isidro no sea tan usual como en Miraflores... es más residencial en ese aspecto.. 
Enrique Palacios y Piura nunca me gustaron....hay casitas bonitas,pero en su conjunto todo ese tramo de la Arequipa hasta Espinar,que son 7 cuadras,nunca me gustaron del todo... Chiclayo es un poco mejor... y la que es mejor para mi gusto es 2 de Mayo... mucho mejor que las 3 anteriores (Enrique Palacios,Piura y Chiclayo).... Recordé que unos amigos Dellepiane vivían en la 2 de Mayo... 
Los Sangalli constituyen una sola familia... El presidente del Touring era un hermano del papá de mi amigo Gianfranco... y los Rizo Patrón-Sangalli son unos primos hermanos de él.. es un familión... pero todos son parientes.. Los abuelos de Gianfranco (los Sangalli-Remotti),son miraflorinos desde antes de 1920.... cuando vivir en Miraflores,era más bien,"osadía" de europeos "intrépidos" recién llegados : italianos,ingleses,franceses,alemanes.... Los Rizo Patrón-Sangalli creo que estudiaron en el Maria Reina... 
En la calle Piura mi hermana tuvo un enamoradito...hace miles de años... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: esa época "hippie" en que las chicas llevaban esos cuadernos con "pies y flores".... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Lia_01 said:


> ALGO DEL SEÑOR SANGALLI QUE FUE PRESIDENTE DE TOURING? O DE RIZO PATRO SANGALLI? ME SUENA:nuts:
> Claudi, y parecía en un momento que se caía al mar el parapente....ç
> Dodi, QUE LINDO ESE MICRO ROJO
> pero creo que hay casas que has puesto y ya no están, en esas calles están nuestro electricista, gasfitero, vidriero, cambio de aceite para el carro, pasamanería de una japonesita muy simpática.
> HASTA MAÑANA!!!!!


----------



## mapamundista

*Depende cual calle...*

Lía : si es la paralela de Larco,entonces es Las Dalias.... si es la paralela del Malecón de la Reserva,entonces es Arístides Aljovín.... en realidad,todavía no termino de saber como está el Marriott... es toda la manzana ???.. porque parece que hay otro edificio detrás que no es el hotel.. por la descripción parciera que te refieres a Las Dalias... por lo menos,esas casas de la foto,son de esa calle (entre Aljovín y el Malecón). 


Lia_01 said:


> AH, ACA HAY UNA...:nuts: ME VOY A DAR EL GUSTO Y TOMARME UN TAXI DEL MARRIOTT PARA VERLO MAS DE CERCA, YA QUE AÑOS QUE NO VOY Y AHORA LA ENTRADA YA NO ES POR LA AVENIDA LARCO....SINO POR LA CALLE DE ATRAS QUE NO RECUERDO EL NOMBRE, A LO MEJOR DODI NOS DICE.


----------



## Lia_01

*EL MOZO MAS ANTIGUO DEL RESTAURANT HAITI*

SE LLAMA ABDON, HA CUMPLIDO 40 AÑOS TRABAJANDO EN EL RESTAURANT HAITI, SE ACUERDA DE MI PADRE Y MI TIO (AMBOS DIFUNTOS), EL HACE POCO PERDIO UNA HIJA DE 23 AÑOS, LE HAN HECHO UN REPORTAJE EN EL DIARIO EL COMERCIO. RECUERDA TODO LOS RESTAURANTS, TIENDAS ANTIGUAS DE MIRAFLORES, INCLUSIVE SE ACUERDA DE TODOS LOS CLIENTES DEL HAITI. MUY BUENA GENTE ES DON ABDON, TODO UN SEÑOR DE SEÑORES:


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQUINA ELIAS AGUIRRE CON PIURA*

QUE ESPANTO DE EDIFICIO, Y MIREN QUE DELGADITOS LOS PISOS Y LAS PAREDES....PARECE DE CARTON, QUE EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO SE FUERA A ROMPER, RESISTIRA UN SISMO ? QUIERA DIOS QUE RESISTA Y NO SE VENGA ABAJOhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*QUE ESPANTO*


----------



## Lia_01

*OOOOHHHH*

hno: :nuts: QUE MAL GUSTO EL DEL ARQUITECTO


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQUINA INCLAN CON PIURA*


----------



## J Block

A mi no me parece tan feo ah! Se buscó una propuesta diferente a la repetidas y aburridas cajas con ventanitas que muchos llaman edificios residenciales. Lo que más me gusta de ese edificio es el toldo metálico del último piso. Algo totalmente diferente a los techos planos y sin gracia de muchos edificios miraflorinos.

Es más, ese mismo proyecto ha ganado un par de premios por calidad arquitectónica. Hace varios meses salió en la sección Estilos de El Comercio.

Pero claro, en gustos y colores...


----------



## Jose Perez

a mi me parece que el edificio no esta tan mal pero abajo se tuvo que hacer otra cosa.Algo mas elegante y no simplemente poner rejas y pintarlas de colores.La cochera debio tener algo diferente.Pero yo no soy arquitecto osea tampoco se mucho.


----------



## Lia_01

*DISCULPA BLOCK*



J Block said:


> A mi no me parece tan feo ah! Se buscó una propuesta diferente a la repetidas y aburridas cajas con ventanitas que muchos llaman edificios residenciales. Lo que más me gusta de ese edificio es el toldo metálico del último piso. Algo totalmente diferente a los techos planos y sin gracia de muchos edificios miraflorinos.
> 
> Es más, ese mismo proyecto ha ganado un par de premios por calidad arquitectónica. Hace varios meses salió en la sección Estilos de El Comercio.
> 
> Pero claro, en gustos y colores...



SI LO LEI EN EL COMERCIO, PERO MIRA tú, los depas no se venden, si los techos, pisos, paredes no fueran tan delgados. A mí personalmente no me gusta, sobre gustos y colores....y como dice el forista Pérez la parte de las cocheras nooooooooo, demasiadohno:


----------



## mapamundista

*Me gustaría conversar con él cuando retorne a Lima*

Una enciclopedia viviente !!!!... Estas personas son super valiosas y sobretodo trabajando "en el point de points"... Yo nunca fuí "Haitiero"... de esos que se sentaban a tomar un cafecito por horas... por lo menos no en el Haití... me gustaba más "hacer sobremesa" en "El Colinita" de la calle Berlín... me parecía más "divertido y menos snob".. aunque claro,he ido en grupo al Haití... pero en una onda "muy plástica"... hno: hno: hno: 


Lia_01 said:


> SE LLAMA ABDON, HA CUMPLIDO 40 AÑOS TRABAJANDO EN EL RESTAURANT HAITI, SE ACUERDA DE MI PADRE Y MI TIO (AMBOS DIFUNTOS), EL HACE POCO PERDIO UNA HIJA DE 23 AÑOS, LE HAN HECHO UN REPORTAJE EN EL DIARIO EL COMERCIO. RECUERDA TODO LOS RESTAURANTS, TIENDAS ANTIGUAS DE MIRAFLORES, INCLUSIVE SE ACUERDA DE TODOS LOS CLIENTES DEL HAITI. MUY BUENA GENTE ES DON ABDON, TODO UN SEÑOR DE SEÑORES:


----------



## J Block

Lia_01 said:


> SI LO LEI EN EL COMERCIO, PERO MIRA tú, los depas no se venden, si los techos, pisos, paredes no fueran tan delgados. A mí personalmente no me gusta, sobre gustos y colores....y como dice el forista Pérez la parte de las cocheras nooooooooo, demasiadohno:


No tienes por qué disculparte Lía, todos tenemos nuestra forma de pensar y gustos. Si todos pensáramos igual el mundo sería recontra aburrido. 

Por otro lado si lo de los techos y paredes es como dices, pues tienes toda la razón. A mi tampoco me gustaría vivir en un edificio con esas características.


----------



## mangolight

Lia_01 said:


> SI LO LEI EN EL COMERCIO, PERO MIRA tú, los depas no se venden, si los techos, pisos, paredes no fueran tan delgados. A mí personalmente no me gusta, sobre gustos y colores....y como dice el forista Pérez la parte de las cocheras nooooooooo, demasiadohno:



Si mi opinion es la misam, y habia visto el edifico en una ARKINKA, y la propuesta es interesante pero ...el piso terreo con las cocheras mata todo lo antes propuesto.


----------



## J Block

El primer piso está horrible, de hecho.


----------



## Lia_01

*TIENES TODA LA RAZON BLOCK*

La vida sería aburridísima. Yo soy más tradicional 
Dodi, el Colinita todavía creo que existe, a veces también íbamos a almorzar, la comida rica pero demasiado grasosa y muy pesada. A mí siempre me gustó el Haití, es que del cine uno se pasaba por ahí y te encontrabas con todo el mundo....
edificio antiguo en esq. 2 de Mayo con Inclán:


----------



## mapamundista

*Sobre este "edificio"*

Me uno a Lía en cuanto a lo estético y a Bruno en cuanto a lo "innovador".. 
A mi no me gusta visualmente hablando.. esa pared "tipo pueblo joven"..es espantosa .. pero está de moda !!!..es parte del minimalismo imperante (corríganme si es que no encuadra dentro del minimalismo)... y los que somos mayores de 35 añitos (Lía y yo por ejemplo),somos poco amigos de ésta tendencia... ese ladrillito bien rojito,lustradito,tipo "Lego",es el que nos apasiona...verdad,Lía ???... claro,pero foristas como Bruno,que son menores de 25 años...obviamente lo ven "con otros ojos".. 
Personalmente lo que menos me gusta del edificio es el primer piso,que me parece bien simplón,bien "ramplón"... el toldo metálico,es cierto,le pone su "touch" innovador... aunque pudieron hacer uno mejor... 
Los balconcitos están "graciositos",pero me dá la impresión que son super inseguros... con 2 copitas de más ó con un "huyro" de más (para los fumantes),es fácil pegar "el salto del fraile",sea al pavimento de la calle Piura ó de la calle Elías Aguirre... una perfecta escena de "Morir en Miraflores"... 
Es cierto,que medio "que rompe la monotonía".. no lo dudo... pero personalmente me hubiera gustado más detalles... un poco más de desniveles,más entubados... Tiene apariencia "frágil",como bien lo señala Lía...aunque debe contar con un sistema antisísmico de última generación.


Lia_01 said:


> QUE ESPANTO DE EDIFICIO, Y MIREN QUE DELGADITOS LOS PISOS Y LAS PAREDES....PARECE DE CARTON, QUE EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO SE FUERA A ROMPER, RESISTIRA UN SISMO ? QUIERA DIOS QUE RESISTA Y NO SE VENGA ABAJOhno:


----------



## mapamundista

*Lía : me "tinca" que vives cerquita de aquí !!!!*

No sé porqué ví éste edificio de rejas negras donde está el letrero de "Pare" y algo "burbujeante en mi interior" :lol: :lol: :lol: me dijo : Lía vive a un pasito de allí !!!!... no me digas que es verdad....porque ahorita mismo estoy en un piso 15 mirando medio Asunción y no va a hacer falta que me suba al "edificio de cartón" para lanzarme...sin paracaídas ni ala delta !!!... :nuts: :nuts: 


Lia_01 said:


> La vida sería aburridísima. Yo soy más tradicional
> Dodi, el Colinita todavía creo que existe, a veces también íbamos a almorzar, la comida rica pero demasiado grasosa y muy pesada. A mí siempre me gustó el Haití, es que del cine uno se pasaba por ahí y te encontrabas con todo el mundo....
> edificio antiguo en esq. 2 de Mayo con Inclán:


----------



## Lia_01

*ese es mi camino para ir a la casa de mi madre dodi*

insisto, el edificio se ve quebradizo (no sé si se dirá así), pero se me hace que el vecino escucha todo lo del otro vecino, al del costado, al de arriba y al de abajo. La calle como que no se presta para el edificio, tal vez en una calle que tenga más verde, más árboles podría resaltar mejor, ya que al no haber verde todo como muy gris, el edificio gris mmmmmmmmmmmmmhno: ademàs la calle es muy populosa, en el sentido que al frente está un taller de carros, donde cambian llantas y aceite, hay despúes una panadería feísima, al costado están mis gasfiteros y electricista.


----------



## mapamundista

*Me encanta eso de los gasfiteros,electricistas,etc...*

Le das un toque "de Barracones pituco" a la zona !!!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: pero esa es la esencia del Miraflores tradicional.... 
El edificio no me gusta... pienso que en ésta zona quedarían lindos esos edificios aterrazados,que tanto se ven en Santiago de Chile... éstos "cuadrados con poca gracia" no me terminan de convencer... lo peor,que muy posiblemente hayan demolido una casona bonita para construir éstos "edificios poco gratos"... y es cierto...toda esa zona,son calles más bien anchas (no como mi zona de Diego Ferré),pero poco arboladas... se vé tremenda pista y pocos árboles...sumado a éstos edificios,vá camino a parecerse a esas capitales pequeñas del Africa... 


Lia_01 said:


> insisto, el edificio se ve quebradizo (no sé si se dirá así), pero se me hace que el vecino escucha todo lo del otro vecino, al del costado, al de arriba y al de abajo. La calle como que no se presta para el edificio, tal vez en una calle que tenga más verde, más árboles podría resaltar mejor, ya que al no haber verde todo como muy gris, el edificio gris mmmmmmmmmmmmmhno: ademàs la calle es muy populosa, en el sentido que al frente está un taller de carros, donde cambian llantas y aceite, hay despúes una panadería feísima, al costado están mis gasfiteros y electricista.


----------



## Lia_01

*ahora esta mejor*



mapamundista said:


> Le das un toque "de Barracones pituco" a la zona !!!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: pero esa es la esencia del Miraflores tradicional....
> El edificio no me gusta... pienso que en ésta zona quedarían lindos esos edificios aterrazados,que tanto se ven en Santiago de Chile... éstos "cuadrados con poca gracia" no me terminan de convencer... lo peor,que muy posiblemente hayan demolido una casona bonita para construir éstos "edificios poco gratos"... y es cierto...toda esa zona,son calles más bien anchas (no como mi zona de Diego Ferré),pero poco arboladas... se vé tremenda pista y pocos árboles...sumado a éstos edificios,vá camino a parecerse a esas capitales pequeñas del Africa...



dodi, ahora está mejor, antes había un taller no sé de que cosa........... horrible....ese edificio pero mejor terminado se hubiera visto mejor por ejemplo en el Olivar? porque adentro los depas deben tener también una vista horripilant. Esa calle está carente de árboles....


----------



## mapamundista

*Calles Piura & Enrique Palacios*

Esas son las 2 calles que menos me gustan de la zona... aunque hay que destacar que hay casas bonitas,pero como bien tú lo explicas...de repente se ven negocios "medio populares",con llantas tiradas en la vereda,una panadería feísima,un inquilinato de mala muerte... los grupitos ociosos que se reúnen en las esquinas y atormentan a toda la gente que pasa... el "troncho" que nunca falta en dichos grupitos... la metida de mano a la empleada doméstica (existe "ese deporte" todavía ????...era de terror !!!!)... las doñas chismosas que nunca faltan y jod...a media vecindad... el desubicado que pasa con su moto con un ruido infernal.... la cola para comprar el pan... aunque creo que eso fue en AGP-Parte 1... no en ésta Parte 2... 
Lía..me encantaría que tomes fotos adonde estaba el Palacio Marsano..sé que me va a destrozar el alma,ver como estará eso ahora...pero aunque sea,para salir de la curiosidad... sigo sin entender como han podido cometer la salvajada de demoler esa mansión preciosa !!!!... 


Lia_01 said:


> dodi, ahora está mejor, antes había un taller no sé de que cosa........... horrible....ese edificio pero mejor terminado se hubiera visto mejor por ejemplo en el Olivar? porque adentro los depas deben tener también una vista horripilant. Esa calle está carente de árboles....


----------



## sebvill

Lía excelentes fotos, me gusta como captas la escencia de la ciudad, osea se ven fotos más humanas...más cotidianas...no se si me entenderás, es más ni siquiera sé si yo me entiendo. jajaja
Pero en fin...muy muy bonitas.


----------



## mapamundista

*Es que las toma como caminante....*

El "sello" de Lía es que las vá tomando a manera de paseo,de caminata...y eso hace que sean más auténticas... con más "sabor" !!!!....:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


sebvill said:


> Lía excelentes fotos, me gusta como captas la escencia de la ciudad, osea se ven fotos más humanas...más cotidianas...no se si me entenderás, es más ni siquiera sé si yo me entiendo. jajaja
> Pero en fin...muy muy bonitas.


----------



## Lia_01

*gracias*



sebvill said:


> Lía excelentes fotos, me gusta como captas la escencia de la ciudad, osea se ven fotos más humanas...más cotidianas...no se si me entenderás, es más ni siquiera sé si yo me entiendo. jajaja
> Pero en fin...muy muy bonitas.


también a Dodi y a todos, la verdad es que yo soy sincera y digo lo que me gusta y lo que no me gusta, por ejemplo del edificio que dije que era horrripilante me gusta mucho la azotea, el penhouse, es muy bonito.
dodi esas calles ya están medio solitarias, no es como antes, todo lo que describes ahí ya no, la panadería casi vacía, las calles también. ahora con Wong, Vivanda, Plaza Vea la gente va más a esos sitios a comprar, que muchas veces cobran más barato que las carretillas.


----------



## Lia_01

*ANTIGUA QUINTA EN CORONEL INCLAN UNA CUADRA DE PARDO*

DE LAS POCAS QUE QUEDAN.


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQUINA ENRIQUE PALACIOS CON INCLAN*

EN ESA CASA VIVIA EL ACTOR FERNANDO LARRAÑAGA, HOY RADICADO EN MEXICO, ERA DE LA EPOCA DE LAS TELENOVELAS CON LAS URETA Y TRAVESI


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQ. PIURA CON INCLAN*

ESTA CASA LA COMPRO HACE UN PAR DE AÑOS UN AMIGO QUE HA PUESTO UNA EMPRESA DE ASESORIA DE SISTEMAS, INFORMATICA.


----------



## Lia_01

*QUINTA EN LA CUADRA 3 DE PIURA*


----------



## Lia_01

*ESTA CASA DE ESQUINA LADRILLO ROJO SIEMPRE ME ENCANTO*

COMO DECIA DODI, DE LADRILLOS ROJOS, ME GUSTAN, PARECE QUE AL TAMBIEN, ANTS ME GUSTABA MAS PORQUE NO TENIA MURO SINO REJAS, AHORA EL MURO LA TAPA MUCHO. LO QUE NO ME GUSTA SON LOS CABLES DE TELEFONO AEREOS, HORRIPILANTES...........


----------



## Lia_01

*CASA TIPO BARCO DE LOS AÑOS 20 A 30S*

Estas casas estuvieron de moda en los años 40s son tipo barco, ya no hay muchas de ellas, ésta está en la cuadra 4 de Piura.


----------



## romanito

Notable trabajo Lia....felicitaciones


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Muy buen trabajo Lia, excelentes tomas.


----------



## Lia_01

*gracias vane*

gracias romanito.
Acá les pego el recorte del suplemento del Comercio (toda una página) del mozo más antiguo del restaurant Haití, que ya les pegué la foto que le tomé el día de ayer. Yo le dije, "Don Abdon, que usted ya es famoso",y se rió:


----------



## Lia_01

*BUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUA BUA BUA*

snif snif snif snif FUE LA CASA MARSANO, QUE EN PAZ DESCANSE SI PUEDEhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*EL LETRERO DEL TERRENO DE LA DIFUNTA CASA MARSANO*

QUE ESPANTO, MEJOR HUBIERA CONSTRUIDO UN METRO, WONG, VIVANDA, RIPLEY O SAGA FALABELLA


----------



## Jose Perez

ese proyecto de Compu Palace esta desde mucho tiempo,la verdad con todos esos institutos y todo,la Avenida Arequipa es una huachaferia.


----------



## Lia_01

*tienes razón, horripilant*



Jose Perez said:


> ese proyecto de Compu Palace esta desde mucho tiempo,la verdad con todos esos institutos y todo,la Avenida Arequipa es una huachaferia.


dicen que cobran carísimo por metro cuadrado.
La tumbaron la casa en la madrugada justo el día que fue considerada como patrimonio cultural durante la gestión del alcalde Kruger. :bash: hno:


----------



## Lia_01

*mejor sigamos viendo casas, locales etc. todos por esa zona*


----------



## Lia_01

*era la universidad Ricardo Palma, ahora no sé*


----------



## Lia_01

*los scouts del Perú*


----------



## Lia_01

*Av. Arequipa cuadra 51*


----------



## Lia_01

*AV. AREQUIPA CUADRA 50*

...Y 5 MICROS EN HONOR A DODI:lol:


----------



## Lia_01

*UY SE ME COLÓ ESTA FOTO DE AYER*


----------



## Juan1912

El cielo en tus fotos ha salido bastante simpático, este clima está medio raro, a veces hace sol y a veces está nublado


----------



## Lia_01

*AVENIDA AREQUIPA CUADRA 49*

NO SE PUEDE NEGAR QUE EL DISTRITO ESTA BIEN CUIDADO, MIREN TODO LIMPIECITO, A VECES LA GENTE QUE CAMINA ENSUCIA EN EL MOMENTO, PERO QUE SE LE PUEDE HACER, LA EDUCACION EMPIEZA POR CASA, CUIDA TU CIUDAD COMO SI FUERA TU CASA DICE EL DICHO.


----------



## Lia_01

*JUAN EN LA TARDE YA SE NUBLA, HUBIERON DIAS MUY NUBLADOS A REGRESADO EL SOL*



Juan1912 said:


> El cielo en tus fotos ha salido bastante simpático, este clima está medio raro, a veces hace sol y a veces está nublado


ESTA CASA ESTA BIEN ESCONDIDA DENTRO DE UN MATORRAL DE ARBOLES, ESTA JUNTO AL EX PALACETE MARSANO
















CUANTAS ARAÑAS HABRAN EN ESA CASA:nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

*AV. AREQUIPA AL FRENTE DEL ICPNA*

Pertenecía y vivía una familia Talleri


----------



## Lia_01

*ya estamos llegando, ya estamos llegando, un poco de paciencia*

que calor que hace, aunque acá los árboles protegen


----------



## Lia_01

*NOTARIA ESQ. E.PALACIOS CON AREQUIPA*


----------



## Lia_01

*CLUB DE LEONES AV. AREQUIPA*


----------



## W!CKED

Lia_01 said:


>



^^Jaja esa casita está cuiriosa pareciera que tuviera un sombrero de techo :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

*EL COLEGIO AMERICANO*

ME OLVIDE TOMARLE UNA FOTO AL ICPNAhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*PLAZA VEA DONDE ANTES ESTABA LA CASA DE LA ORDEN DE MALTA*

Y MUCHO ANTES LA CASA DE LA FAMILIA ESPA, LA CASA DE LOS PADRES DE CARLOS ESPA EL PERIODISTA DE CUARTO PODER, SE ACUERDAN?








ES TODA LA MANZANA
ACA EL COSTADO EN DOMINGO ELIAS


----------



## Lia_01

*CALLE PIURA CDRA. 4*


----------



## Lia_01

*PIURA CUADRA 5*

SI ME GUSTA EL PENTHOUSE


----------



## Lia_01

*ME VOY A TOMAR UNOS HELADOS AL TIP TOP QUE ME MUERO DE CALOR*

ALGUIEN ME ACOMPAÑA???:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*CALLE BORGOÑO*


----------



## Lia_01

*HOTEL LAS AMERICAS ESQUINA BENAVIDES CON LARCO*

:lol: ya parecemos Nueva York con tantos rascacielos que tenemos


----------



## Lia_01

*CENTRO CULTURAL RICARDO PALMA ACA ESTA LA BIBLIOTECA DEL DISTRITO*


----------



## Lia_01

*AL FRENTE DEL CENTRO CULTURAL RP HAY UNA CAFETERIA QUE EL CAFE ME ENCANTA*

TAMBIÉN TIENE PASTELITOS MUY RICOS PARA ACOMPAÑAR CON EL CAFECITO.
al costado estaría la Sueca, que desapareció hace años.


----------



## Lia_01

*un hotel, antes ahí funcionaba la academia Brown*


----------



## Lia_01

*AVENIDA BENAVIDES*


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIO ANTIGUO ESQUINA DIAGONAL CON MARTIR OLAYA*


----------



## sacorpe

Lia_01 said:


> CREO QUE ES UN BOXER CACHORRO???:baaa:
> :down: :gaah:


No es boxer, me parece un Pug.


----------



## pedro1011

Siguen las lindas fotos de Lía!  :banana:


----------



## mapamundista

*Vane : un consejito...*

Fe de Erratas : Debió decir el título : "Lía,un consejito"... 
Sólo debes hacer caso "a una recomendación de threads" cuando proviene de los moderadores,en éste caso de *Vane ó de Jhonatan (Skyperu34),*que por lo general,te lo harán saber por PM y no por el Foro abierto... y también recomendaciones de* Bruno Block y de JuanCarlos (Juan1912),*que son foristas "Seniors",o sea,antiguos y de trayectoria seria y constante.. Del resto,no digo que no les hagas caso,pero no tienen la autoridad para decidir nada ó en éste caso,si un thread les parece largo ó no. Sinceramente la intromisión de Libidito me pareció "incorrecta". 


Lia_01 said:


> En vista que el otro foro ya está muy cargado de imagenes creo como dice libi que es conveniente abrir otro:
> Hoy mi ruta fue por Diego Ferré, Colón, 28 de Julio, Av. Larco etc. etc.


----------



## mapamundista

*Lía : sigo temblando de la emoción .....bbbrrrrrr.....*

Me tiemblan las manos.. casi no puedo escribir de la emoción que me embarga !!!!.. ví lo que me enviaste.. ya te respondo por la vía correspondiente... GRACIAS...GRACIAS....,GRACIAS... no sabes lo que es ver esa foto ...después de 18 años !!!.... algo indescriptible... y se me salen las lágrimas de pensar que ya hay muchos seres queridos que no están... y que estuvieron allí mismo.* GRACIAS AMIGUITA DE TODO CORAZÓN... *


Lia_01 said:


> En vista que el otro foro ya está muy cargado de imagenes creo como dice libi que es conveniente abrir otro:
> Hoy mi ruta fue por Diego Ferré, Colón, 28 de Julio, Av. Larco etc. etc.


----------



## mapamundista

*Está idéntica ésta casa !!!!*

Allí vivía un ingeniero,profesor de la UNI... y la casa está idéntica...el mismo color... no hay ningún detalle nuevo.. increíble !!!.. El señor falleció poco tiempo después de haberme venido al Paraguay... 
Este estilo es "Deco"... si notan bien..es otro modelo de "casa barco"... 


Lia_01 said:


> todo lo hacía con carro, hasta ir a la bodega de la esquina con auto:bash:
> esquina Diego Ferre con Colón


----------



## mapamundista

*Este edificio es posterior a 1988...*

No estaba construido cuando yo estaba en Lima y yo pasaba por toda la 28 de Julio bastante seguido para ir a la casa de la familia Penny... con seguridad no estaba en esa época... 
Los balconcitos..por qué dices que son de los años 20s ???... no entendí bien eso.. 
El edificio está precioso...deberían abundar así por todo Lima... 


Lia_01 said:


> ME ENCANTA, YA TIENE ALGUNOS AÑOS


----------



## mapamundista

*A sólo 1 cuadra de mi casa !!!!*

Creo que me iré a trabajar allí !!!... aunque no me gusta mucho.... antes había una casona en esa esquina,pero estaba "hasta el huerequeque".... todos los años que viví en el barrio,esa casona estaba super descuidada,mal pintada,todo dañado,parecía abandonada,pero vivía gente... que aunque no lo crean hay numerosas familias miraflorinas que conservan sus casas viejas..pero no tienen dinero para arreglarlas.. y por eso no es raro encontrarse en cada calle con alguna casa en mal estado y que dá la impresión de "casa fantasmagórica".. Pienso que se hizo bien en demolerla y construir éste hotel..pero el hotel lo encuentro muy simplón..pudieron haber hecho algo mucho mejor. 


Lia_01 said:


> ESTA ESQ. COLON CON JUAN FANNING:


----------



## mapamundista

*Acá en Asunción del Paraguay abundan éstos edificios...*

Son bastante parecidos,con la diferencia que en el primer piso (acá se le dice "planta baja" al primer piso),hay parkings exteriores y departamentos..no tiendas.. eso del parking exterior,como que le resta "encanto" a la fachada.. pero bueno.. en muchos barrios asuncenos se pueden ver éstos edificios (acá son fanáticos del ladrillito bien rojito,tipo "Lego"),y casi todos tienen 3 pisos..sin ascensor... 


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*Exacto Lía... debe de ser de 1984-1985*

En realidad se llama "José Antonio",pero no como creen muchos por el vals de Chabuca Granda,sino porque su dueño se llama (llamaba ?) José Antonio. 
Está a 3 cuadras de mi casa,obviamente lo ví construirse..demoró muchisimo en terminarse..parece que "por cuotas" lo fueron haciendo.. antes había una casona muy vieja,también en mal estado durante muchos años.. Mi querido amigo Rafo Gubbins fue recepcionista allí antes de emigrar a Manhattan... así que tuve la oportunidad de entrar varias veces...pero como dato anecdótico..la esposa del dueño "vivía" en el Lobby... siempre estaba allí leyendo ó tejiendo crochet... si,así como lo leen !!!.. como vigilando todo.. urggggg !!!! .. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


Lia_01 said:


> ESTE HOTEL DEBE TENER LO MENOS 20 AÑOS DE CONSTRUIDO


----------



## pedro1011

mapamundista said:


> ...pero Miraflores para mi "es mi punto débil" y bueno...yo también tengo mi corazoncito,no ??...:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Salud por eso. :cheers: 
Ahora por favor, sigue deleitándonos con tus explicaciones en base a las hermosas fotos de Lía.


----------



## mapamundista

*La calle Colón tiene muchas quintas...*

En sus 7 cuadras de extensión,la calle Colón tiene como 7 u 8 quintas.. a mi me encantaba recorrer toda la Colón hasta su inicio en el cruce con la Benavides.. Un dato curioso,es que,por lo menos en esos años... había una población de personas de la tercera edad bastante elevada (era el Miami Beach de Lima !!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: por la cantidad de personas mayores).. mis tías abuelas tenían full amigas de su edad.. y era super común ver octogenarias y octogenarios caminando,comprando a la frutera,a la verdulera,en las bodegas.. casi no se veía gente joven...muy de pasada ..pero no se veían muchachos jugando fulbito ni chicas en grupitos sentadas en algún muro.. los jóvenes teníamos que emigrar hacia otros barrios para visitar amistades.. claro,que al vivir varios años en la zona,ibas conociendo gente de la misma edad.. pero me sorprendía mucho cuando yo iba a visitar a mis primos en sus barrios de San Borja,Chama,Las Gardenias,Córpac y había full gente joven...más bien,allí no se veía gente muy mayor.. 


Lia_01 said:


> Seguimos en la calle Colón:


----------



## El Bajopontino

A mi me parece buena la idea de haber creado un nuevo thread con las fotos de Lia, y espero que llegue a existir una tercera y cuarta parte.


----------



## JT 69

Muy buenas tus fotos Lía  , acompañadas de un pormenorizado recuento de vivencias de "don" Dodi, vuelven muy interesante a este thread. :cheers:


----------



## mapamundista

*Fotos de la cuadra donde está mi casa en Miraflores*

Lía me dió una maravillosa sorpresa al recorrer toda la larga cuadra donde está mi casa en Miraflores.. tomó fotos a casi todas las casas de la cuadra (so riesgo que algún vecino la increpe) y felìzmente fuera de un "jugoso" piropo que ella recibió,no pasó a mayores.. 
Por motivos de decisión personal,no voy a decir cuál es mi casa...sólo diré que no es ni la más fea ni la más bonita que verán en las fotos... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Es una calle angosta,como podrán apreciar,casi todas las casas datan de los años 30s. (es un barrio antiguo,donde la mayoría de los vecinos viven durante varias décadas,hay mucha gente mayor). Cuando yo viví allí,habìan 3 edificios en la cuadra... dos antiguos (uno no sale en las fotos),de los años 50s. y otro moderno (que tampoco se vè en las fotos), sumado a un banco que estaban terminando de construir (no sè si ahora serà banco),que ocupaba el ùltimo tramo de la cuadra,llegando a Larco,ocupando una cuadrita chiquita de Larco y continuando por la calle paralela. El pequeño edificio de 3 pisos en la foto,es posterior a mi venida al Paraguay.. y estàn construyendo uno màs alto.. En la cuadra hay 2 quintas... una se puede apreciar bien..la otra no..


----------



## Lia_01

*SEGURIDAD CIUDADANA*


----------



## Lia_01

*ME VOY A PLAZA VEA DONDE ERA LA CASA DE ESPA*

Y HASTA MAÑANA ACHIS ACHIS ACHIS


----------



## Lia_01

*COMIDAS LISTAS*


----------



## Lia_01

*COMIDAS LISTAS EN LAS CAFETERIAS*


----------



## mapamundista

*Por eso mismo..fíjate bien en los escudos !!!!*

Dice "Trujillo" y no La Libertad..y es el escudo de la ciudad de Trujillo.. a continuación dice "Lambayeque",pero el escudo es de la ciudad de Chiclayo.. por eso me desconcerté... por qué ponen Trujillo y no La Libertad y luego ponen Lambayeque y no Chiclayo ?


Lia_01 said:


> que mi espo es de allá...........:bash: Lambayeque también es una ciudad pero no la capital, aunque creo que antiguamente era la capital...pero Ancash es departamento y su capital Huaraz....que extraño...


----------



## mapamundista

*Fíjate bien en los escudos...*

LIMA-ANCASH-*TRUJILLO-*LAMBAYEQUE-PIURA


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## Lia_01

*LA PUERTA DE SALIDA Y CHAU CHAU, ANTES COMO UN HELADO*

Y POR ESO ESTOY ACHIS ACHIS COF COF COF.


----------



## Lia_01

*DODI YO CREO QUE SE HAN EQUIVOCADO...*

MAS LES SONABA TRUJILLO QUE LA LIBERTADhno: Y CALLAO TAMPOCO ES DEPARTAMENTO .....AUNQUE EN ESTE ULTIMO CASO PODRIA COMPRENDERSE YA QUE AHORA ES REGION..........QUE ALGUIEN NOS EXPLIQUE!!!


----------



## mapamundista

*La "Residencial Montreal" está idéntica !!!!*

Ese edificio se llama "Residencial Montreal",allí vivía mi amiga del PUCP,Jessica Smith.. y por fín veo que demolieron esas casetas que hacían las veces de aulas en la Richi... urgggg... que era feísimo !!!... parecía un "asentamiento humano"... Ha quedado bonito el edificio de Seguridad Ciudadana.. y allí uno para que vá ???.. a contratar huachimanes ???.. es una especie de comisaría también ??? ó no hay atención al público ???... 
Lía... sigue en pie esa casa en la Avenida Angamos,creo que frente mismo a la Clínica Delgado,ya cerca con el cruce con la Espinar,que en su entrada tenía una portada que decía : "La Residence" (en francés)... me encantaba esa casa..no era nada del otro mundo,pero esas letras,esa portada,le daba un toque "chic"... 


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*Ese pollo a la griega !!!!!!.... hummmmmmmmmmm.....*

Me pueden regalar todos los tragos más finos y más caros del planeta...y no te voy a tomar ni media gota de alcohol... me pueden regalar todos los cigarros y puros más exquisitos..y no te voy a dar ni media pitada... pero me pones comida delante mío !!!... y soy una fiera de atar !!!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Dios !!!!.. qué exquisiteces !!!!... con lo que me gusta el pollo !!!... y a la griega... creo que por un momento perdono que Plaza Vea haya usurpado la maravillosa Casa Espá y doy rienda suelta "a mi cavernícola interior" !!!!... :nuts: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*Yo ya estaría con neumonía !!!!....*

Me tragaría todos los helados sin moderación alguna !!!!.. te lo aseguro.... soy candidato de rigor para un plan dietético... 
No pues Lía... mejor es ver calles y edificios...ésto de mostrar comidas & postres es demasiado matador para mi !!!!... hno: hno: hno: 


Lia_01 said:


> Y POR ESO ESTOY ACHIS ACHIS COF COF COF.


----------



## Lia_01

*Seguridad Ciudadana es un centro que depende de la muni*

dónde se encuentra la policía municipal, los serenos, las cámaras de seguridad en algunas calles....
La clínica Delgado fue demolida hno: hoy terreno vacío horripilant, y eso que fue donación del doctor, y NO SE debía demoler.
No sé a que casa te referirás, la casa de los padres de Raúl Diez Canseco Terry la están vendiendo (esq. Arica con Angamos) la de la familia (no recuerdo el apellido en este momento) esquina Elias Aguirre con Angamos demolida.....a cuál te refieres?


----------



## mapamundista

*La Clínica Delgado demolida !!!.. el colmo !!!!*

Yo sabía que era donación del doctor Delgado,pero parece que ya nadie respeta nada.. es cierto,que no era una construcción monumental y por lo que recuerdo,su local tan antiguo no lo tenían del todo bien cuidado... 
Esa casa de "La Residence",es una casa común y corriente,en la acera de enfrente de la Clínica... está a mitad de cuadra,no está en esquina... posiblemente esté entre las calles Borgoño y Elías Aguirre... quizás no estaba frente mismo a la Clínica,pero si bien cerca... lo resaltante era que en su entrada,a manera de pórtico,decía con letras grandes "La Residence".. era una casa particular,que a los dueños se les ocurrió poner dicha inscripción (acá en el Paraguay,muchas casas particulares "tienen nombre") y cuando yo pasaba en auto ó caminando,veía las letras.. no era un letrero... estaba inscrito en su misma entrada,como si la casa tuviera un título...cuando antiguamente ponían a las casas nombres como "Villa Amelia", "Villa Josefina",etc,etc. 


Lia_01 said:


> dónde se encuentra la policía municipal, los serenos, las cámaras de seguridad en algunas calles....
> La clínica Delgado fue demolida hno: hoy terreno vacío horripilant, y eso que fue donación del doctor, y NO SE debía demoler.
> No sé a que casa te referirás, la casa de los padres de Raúl Diez Canseco Terry la están vendiendo (esq. Arica con Angamos) la de la familia (no recuerdo el apellido en este momento) esquina Elias Aguirre con Angamos demolida.....a cuál te refieres?


----------



## mapamundista

*Lía... otra pregunta...*

El loquito del Parque Kennedy sigue vivo ???... durante años en la esquina de Shell con la Diagonal,se sentaba un loquito con terno,que fumaba sentado en una banca.. Se notaba que antes de perder la razón,era una persona de un buen nivel,quizás miraflorino.. algunas personas contaban que enloqueció porque en esa misma esquina él estaba sentado esperando a su novia y cuando ella cruzaba la Diagonal,un auto la atropelló y la mató... y el impacto de ver eso,hizo perder la razón a éste señor.. otros dicen que era producto de las drogas,que lo habían enloquecido (aunque se le veía muy calmado,reposado)...a veces hablaba solo y siempre fumaba.. y paseaba,efectivamente como esperando a alguien... durante años lo ví en esa esquina...era ya todo un personaje famoso.. Qué habrá sido de su vida ?


----------



## Lia_01

*que era preciosa porque yo nací allí*

:lol: :banana: en la Delgado.
Voy uno de estos días a ver La Residence.
El loquito creo que ya no existe, tenía unos apellidos muy aristocráticos, mi familia lo conocía........................:nuts: lo de la novia decían que era una leyenda, aunque quien sabe---------------------hno: :cheers:


----------



## mapamundista

*Apuesto que eres del Staff de "Cucharas Bravas"...*

Házte socia Lia.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.cucharasbravas.com 


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## sebvill

Que bonita al foto mirando hacia Larco.


----------



## mapamundista

*Calle Jorge Chávez & Calle Francia*

*FOTOS DE JUAN NOVOA :*
En la primera foto,se aprecia la calle Jorge Chávez,que viene a ser la continuación de la avenida Comandante Espinar y llega hasta el Malecón Cisneros :








Esta segunda foto es la calle Francia,transversal de la Jorge Chávez :


----------



## mapamundista

*Esta misma zona de noche...*

*FOTOS DE JUAN NOVOA :*



















Lia_01 said:


> yo también me he comprado mil chucherías como collares, pulseras, cuadritos, buhos, .....:lol:


----------



## mapamundista

*Fotos del Supermercado*

Lía : 
encontrè 2 fotos del supermercado que se incendiò :


















mapamundista said:


> La idea de Bruno me parece genial... sería super bonito "coleccionar" las quintas miraflorinas...hay docenas !!!.. las de la avenida 28 de Julio son muy lindas,en especial la Quinta Pardo.. (Lía : Brunito es "fan" de las Quintas,porque su familia materna vivió en la prestigiosa y maravillosa Quinta Heeren).... A mi me encantan las quintas,lo único que no me gusta,es que no hay mucha privacidad,ya que se comparte un patio interno con los vecinos.
> Hay rejas bonitas,no lo dudo.. pero dificilmente hagan esas rejas "versallescas" en las casonas... por lo general son las muy comunes...aunque noto que las de color negro,son mejores... como que dan una sensación de "discreción"...
> Sobre el supermercado "Ykuá Bolaños"... bueno,cuento rapidito..porque sino Vane me llama la atención por un "off topic".... Fue al mediodia del 1 de agosto de 2004 (2 días antes de mi cumple !!!!)... hacía frío,pleno invierno,pero estaba muy soleado.. pero con frío... Este supermercado estaba en el barrio Santísima Trinidad,que es un barrio muy mezclado.. encuentras zonas con mansiones,otras de clase media y algunas barriadas pobres...es un barrio muy heterogéneo.. a 2 cuadras está el inmenso y maravilloso Jardín Botánico (que es un bosque inmenso,precioso...allí está el zoológico de la ciudad)... por eso éste supermercado se llamaba "Ycuá Bolaños-Botánico"... y que es una cadena de supers llamados "Ykuá Bolaños" ("ykuá" significa "pozo" en guaraní),al parecer "Ykuá Bolaños" es un pequeño pueblo del interior del Paraguay y posiblemente el dueño ó sus antecesores habrían nacido allí.. Es una pequeña cadena de supers..creo que 4 ó 5... éste era el Super más grande... casi un Hipermercado... con un super estacionamiento en el sótano... Yo nunca entré,pasé si un par de veces delante del super.. moderno,bonito... lo habrían construido por 1997 aproximadamente.. frente a un grifo enorme,creo que de la Esso y frente a una discoteca "de salsa" muy conocida llamada "Tropiclub"...
> Qué pasó ??..era domingo de invierno,mediodía...estaba a full de gente..el patio de comidas estaba lleno... el Super repleto.. la gente compraba para su almuerzo dominical en familia...en realidad,queda lejos de mi casa,yo vivo en el centro,estará a unas 60 ó 70 cuadras del centro.. pero dentro del municipio de Asunción (acá no se divide en distritos...toda la ciudad es como si fuera un "super distrito",se divide en barrios.. pero sólo hay una Muncipalidad..eso si,en cada barrio hay comisarías)... Recuerdo que yo estaba durmiendo (porque trabajo de noche) y mi vecino de arriba,un rabino judío suele poner los domingos su radio a todo volumen.. como es un hombre muy mayor,parece que es medio sordo.. y allí fue cuando recién me enteré de lo que pasaba...luego en la tele,supe del resto..
> Estalló un horno en la panadería... hubo un cortocircuito instantáneo... el material del super propagó por el techo el fuego.. sobre el tema de las puertas.. eran enormes.. pero hay 2 versiones : que el dueño ordenó cerrarlas para que la gente no huya robando... ó que automáticamente se cerraron por algún dispositivo (aunque ésto no es creíble,porque ante una emergencia,más bien las puertas se abrirían antes que cerrarse)... poca gente pudo salir (o sea,los que estaban más cerca a las puertas),pero el resto quedó atrapado... la gente que estaba en el Fast Food,murió aplastada porque el techo se vino abajo y los que estaban en el estacionamiento,algunos se salvaron por un boquete que hicieron los bomberos y otros no,porque los autos empezaron a explotar.. fue horrible.. hubieron 400 muertos.. casi todos vivían por la zona.. todos eran paraguayos y sólo habían 2 alemanes,que también fallecieron... Fue algo espantoso..murieron docenas de niños con sus padres.. casi todo el barrio perdió a un ser querido,a un vecino,a un conocido.. el super era bien bonito,no era nada barato.. así que murió más bien gente de clase media..
> Hasta ahora sigue el juicio... es una burla... los dueños tienen muchas influencias... hay marchas,incluso algunas violentas,pero nada... ya casi 3 años de la tragedia y los culpables siguen impunes... están encarcelados,pero "en celdas de lujo,con todas las comodidades"... realmente terrible.. en Lima se desesperaron,porque yo soy de ir al Super todas las mañanas,pero voy a uno cerca de mi casa... ésto ocurrió en un barrio distante del centro.


----------



## Lia_01

*AL FRENTE DEL SAN ANTONIO ESTA EL TANTRA*

QUE PERTENECE A GASTON ACURIO Y A ASTRID SU ESPOSA, PARECE QUE A ALMORZAR VA POCA GENTE.....SE COME MUY RICO, PERO LOS PRECIOS SON BIEN CAROS


----------



## Lia_01

*TANTRA*


----------



## Lia_01

*REGRESEMOS AL SAN ANTONIO*

(POR SI ACASO LAS FOTOS DEL TANTRA SON DE OTRO DIA)


----------



## Lia_01

*SITIO DE NO FUMADORES*


----------



## Lia_01

*EL PERSONAL QUE ATIENDE ES MUY AMABLE*

MARGARITA Y WALTER POSARON PARA ESTA FOTO:


----------



## Lia_01

*ENSALADA DE LA ABUELA*

ASÍ SE LLAMA:


----------



## Lia_01

*TARTA DE ESPARRAGOS*


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIOS POR LA ZONA*

CONSTRUYENDO ESA MOLE EN LA AVENIDA 28 DE jULIO


----------



## Lia_01

*ESQ. GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR CON SAN MARTIN*


----------



## Lia_01

*TELEFONICA ESQ. BENAVIDES CON G. DEL SOLAR*


----------



## sebvill

Esa "mole" me parece que es uno de los mejores edificios que se están construyendo en Lima. El edificio de Telefónica también es muy bonito.


----------



## Lia_01

*casa antigua en Grimaldo del Solar*


----------



## Lia_01

*cuántos pisos tendrá? y también cuántos departamentos habrán*



sebvill said:


> Esa "mole" me parece que es uno de los mejores edificios que se están construyendo en Lima. El edificio de Telefónica también es muy bonito.



Avenida La Paz


----------



## Lia_01

*AVENIDA LA PAZ*


----------



## Lia_01

*AVENIDA LA PAZ*


----------



## Lia_01

*VAMOS A OTRO DISTRITO, AL MALECON DE CHORRILLOS*


----------



## Lia_01

*el mismo hermoso edificio*


----------



## Lia_01

*otra vista*


----------



## Lia_01

*Malecón de Chorrillos*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*seguimos en el Malecón de Chorrillos*


----------



## Lia_01

*VISTA AL REGATAS DESDE EL MALECON*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*VISTA DESDE EL PUENTE*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*brrrrrrrr que miedo*

Hermoso pastor alemán que trabaja con el Serenazgo de Chorrillos.


----------



## Lia_01

*posó para la foto y se tiró para seguir durmiendo*


----------



## Lia_01

*RESTAURANT GLORIA EN ATAHUALPA*

REGRESAMOS A MIRAFLORES


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIOS EN MIRAFLORES EN CALLE ATAHUALPA*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*avenida arequipa esq. piura*


----------



## Lia_01

*SEGUIMOS EN LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA*


----------



## Lia_01

*AVENIDA AREQUIPA ESQUINA CON CHICLAYO*


----------



## Lia_01

*INSTITUTO CULTURAL PERUANO NORTEAMERICANO ICPNA*


----------



## Lia_01

*CONCURSO*

*EN REALIDAD ESTA FOTO ESTA DEDICADA A DODI, PERO TODOS PUEDEN PARTICIPAR, QUIEN ADIVINA CUANTOS MICROS HAY EN ESTA FOTO???
EL PREMIO ES UN VIAJE GRATUITO EN CUALQUIERA DE ESTOS MICROS POR TODA LA RUTA QUE TIENEN ASIGNADA:lol: *


----------



## Lia_01

*DODI QUE ACERTADO QUE HAYAS PUESTO LA FOTO, aca pongo una foto del edificio visto*

más cerca








DE COMO QUEDO TARATA Y AHORA SE RESPIRA PAZ EN ESE LUGAR, QUE DE ESE EDIFICIO FUERON LA MAYOR CANTIDAD DE VICTIMAS.


----------



## mapamundista

*ICPNA está enorme !!!!... Combis espantosas !!!!*

Saben ???.. veo las nuevas construcciones de Lima...y zas...la magia de la novedad se me hace trizas al ver esas combis espantosas... pero que feas Dios !!!!... qué pena...sinceramente me parte el alma que Lima tenga ese transporte público.. habiendo buses tan lindos... incluso mini buses tan bonitos... Asunción todavía tiene micros feos,pero los están renovando por los Marcopolo brasileños que son bonitos.. no son nada espectaculares,pero si muy aceptables.. pero esas combis !!!!!...urrrrrggggg... de terror !!!!...no las soporto !!!!..
El ICPNA ha crecido tremendamente...ese edificio de atrás está enorme... Yo cuando empecé a estudiar en el ICPNA fue en enero de 1978... y los 3 primeros ciclos tuve que hacerlos en aulas del colegio Americano,que está enfrente..como era verano,ICPNA alquilaba el colegio y ya para abril pasamos a la casona antigua. Dejé algunos meses,retomé y por esa época construyeron el pequeño edificio de 3 pisos en lo que era el patio interno.. para 1980 ya estaba listo y lo dejé así... Pero ahora me imagino habrá el quintuple de alumnado que en esa época !!!!.. felizmente la casona está intacta,salvo algunas ventanas...pero en líneas generales está bien conservada.


Lia_01 said:


> *EN REALIDAD ESTA FOTO ESTA DEDICADA A DODI, PERO TODOS PUEDEN PARTICIPAR, QUIEN ADIVINA CUANTOS MICROS HAY EN ESTA FOTO???
> EL PREMIO ES UN VIAJE GRATUITO EN CUALQUIERA DE ESTOS MICROS POR TODA LA RUTA QUE TIENEN ASIGNADA:lol: *


----------



## mapamundista

*Parece un pueblito costero de carretera*

Si no supiera que es Chorrillos,ésta foto podría bien ubicarla en Barranca,Supe,Pativilca,Huarmey,Casma.. parece una callecita principal de un pueblito costeño. 


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## mapamundista

*Muy lindo está el Malecón de Chorrillos*

Y pensar que hace 80 años acá estaban las casonas más elegantes para pasar el verano !!!!!... todo quedó muy dañado en el terremoto de 1940. 


Lia_01 said:


>


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Bueno la moderadora no puede operarse de peritonitis ..... me gustarìa que la próxima vez que me ausente por enfermedad estos maravillosos threads no tengan post que eliminar..

Considero fielmente que no se debe cerrar este thread, por la misma razòn que a los de Trujillo no se les quita el sticky.... para mantenerlos... invito a Lia que haga una recopilaciòn de todas estas fotos y armemos un merge thread en donde recopilar todas tus fotos... eso he propuesto para otros threads incluso Trujillanos, para que no se pierdan las fotos.

Besos a Lia y maravilloso tu èxito en el foro.... hermozos y completos llenos de alma limeña. Te escribirè un mail para ver como hacemos con lo que te propongo...

Salute

Vane


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> (POR SI ACASO LAS FOTOS DEL TANTRA SON DE OTRO DIA)


Me alegra ver esta foto y recordar que tenìa como costumbre comer ahí muy seguido hace un par de años.... està realmente igual, no ha cambiado para nada... hasta el granito de las mesitas es el mismo..... Me encanta .



Lia_01 said:


> CONSTRUYENDO ESA MOLE EN LA AVENIDA 28 DE jULIO


Coincido con Sebvill mas fotos de ese edificio seria ideal, porque es realmente interesante la construcciòn y sus avances.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola vane, a los tiempos, estuviste por acá?*

hoy hice un recorrido que siempre lo hacía en auto, pero hoy lo hice caminando, el calor espantoso. Sabes que ya me tienen terror la gente cuando me ve con mi máquina, creen que quiero ampayar a alguién, una amiga me ha dicho PAPARAZZA:bash: 
Empecemos por la avenida Pardo cuadra 10 u 11:
LA HERMOSA EMBAJADA DEL BRASIL








AL FONDO QUEDA PARTE DE LA HERMOSA CASA ANTIGUA QUE LA DERRUMBARON PARA CONSTRUIR LA EMBAJADA:


----------



## Lia_01

*MUCHOS EDIFICIOS NUEVOS, INMENSOS, ALTISIMOS*

ESTE ESTA EN ESQ. AV. PARDO (CDRA.11) CON GENERAL IGLESIAS:


----------



## Lia_01

*este mismo edificio pero enfocando los que le siguen a continuación*

en la avenida Pardo cuadra 11


----------



## Lia_01

*AL FRENTE DE LA EMBAJADA DEL BRASIL*


----------



## Lia_01

*CASA VISTA DE FRENTE, UNA DE LAS POCAS QUE QUEDAN*


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIO ESQ. PARDO CON ROMA*

CREO QUE ALLI VIVIO DIEGO BERTIE O BAYLY:


----------



## Lia_01

*UNA CASA AZUL*


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIO CUADRA 9*

ALLI VIVIO ALAN GARCIA EN LOS AÑOS 80s ANTES DE SER PRESIDENTE DE LA REPUBLICA:


----------



## Lia_01

*RESTAURANT DONATELLO*

CUADRA 10 DE PARDO, FUE ASALTADA HACE UN PAR DE MESES A LAS 11 DE LA NOCHE, CORRIERON BALAS, UN SERENO FUE HERIDO DE GRAVEDAD, RECUERDO EL SONIDO DE LAS BALAS, EL ULULAR DE LAS SIRENAS DE PATRULLEROS...LE DIGO A MI ESPOSO "ESTAN CORRIENDO BALAS"..."NO ME DICE, SON COHETES POR EL DIA DE MIRAFLORES" PERO EL SONIDO DE LA BALA ES SECO A DIFERENCIA DE LOS COHETONES...DICEN QUE LES ROBARON TODO A LOS COMENSALES Y LA CAJA DEL RESTAURANT....


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIO AL LADO DEL DONATELLO*


----------



## Lia_01

*LA CASA MORADA FRENTE A DONATELLO*


----------



## Lia_01

*CAMINANDO POR EL MEDIO APROVECHANDO LA SOMBRA*


----------



## Lia_01

*LLEGANDO AL PRIMER OVALO*


----------



## J Block

Yo fui al Donatello en Chacarilla...realmente delicioso...estaba repleto, tuvimos que esperar más de media hora para sentarnos.


----------



## Lia_01

*PRIMER OVALO PARQUE MIGUEL GRAU*


----------



## Lia_01

*SEGUIMOS CAMINANDO HASTA JIRON ARICA*










SIN COMENTARIOS...COMO LO HAN MALOGRADO ESTE CHIFA QUE ERA MUY BONITA LA FACHADA....





































HASTA MAÑANA, YA LES PEGARE FOTOS DE LA CALLE ARICA, TODA UNA CUADRA HAN DEMOLIDO LAS CASAS Y HAN CONTRUIDO VARIOS EDIFICIOS, ESTA BONITA PORQUE TIENE MUCHOS ARBOLES.


----------



## J Block

Bien lindas las fotos Lía. Esos cables son un asco, los odio, Miraflores y San Isidro deberían tomar la iniciativa de soterrarlos.


----------



## mangolight

Lia, realmente esa fachada del chifa (ex-chifa no?, parece mas un casino) esta realemente horrible, ese spider glass que le han puesto quedo horrible...que miedoooo


----------



## sebvill

Lia hemos pasado por la misma zona. Es más le hemos tomado foto a la huaca desde el mismo sitio creo. Que gracioso.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Wa Lok????? no si casi no lo reconozco!!!!!! Una pena.. siempre me pregunto cual es la razón de que exista un tragamonedas cada dos pasos en Lima... acà en Guayaquil solo los hay en hoteles y los dos mas que hay estàn super privados.... Pero a veces en la av. La marina me he sentido en las Vegas...

Lia, sigue poniendo las fotos como lo hacias antes.. es la mejor manera. Así podemos tener fotos en cada pàgina y visualmente este es uno de los mejores threads del foro, ya que constantemente lo vas alimentando.

Gracias Lia !


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía, tus casi 400 posts en este foro son de pura contribuciòn y eso es mucho decir en un foro en donde hay foristas que tienen apenas 7 posts y abrieron sus cuentas en el 2006... Sin menospreciarlos, ya que cada uno tenemos mas o menos tiempo, solo me valgo de eso para decirte que eres valiosa en este foro.

Ni yo ni nadie puede decirte que es lo que tienes que hacer con tus threads, porque son hermosos, llenos de vida y cultura. Ademàs que contribuyen de la mejor manera a este foro, con solido caràcter y deleite visual.

Cuando tu segunto thread llegue a los 500 posts (que tanto abruma a muchos) pues inmeditamente te harè un merge thread para que puedan unirse, eliminando quotes innecesarios y asì sigas adelante con tus fotos.

Ser moderadora no significa que yo te mando, un error muy comùn de muchos que piensan que soy hija de Lenin... pero veo que tu has ido inteligentemente mas lejos y sabes ya lo que es ser moderador...

Un aplauso para tus threads.

Tu amiga.

Vane


----------



## Lia_01

*VANE TENGO PROBLEMAS PARA PEGAR EN ESTA PAGINA*

HABIA ESTADO PEGANDO VARIAS FOTOS Y LE DOY CLIC A SUBMIT Y MI NICK SE HABIA BORRADO....ES DECIR QUE EL TRABAJO QUE ME DI SE PERDIOhno: :bash: 
ALGUNOS EDIFICIOS DE LA CALLE ARICA VOLTEANDO DE ANGAMOS HACIA EL PARQUE DAMMERT (DETRAS DE WONG). TODA UNA CUADRA DEMOLIDA Y EDIFICIOS NUEVOS:


----------



## Lia_01

*ojalá que ahora no se pierda, parece que toma tiempo en el posteo?*


----------



## Lia_01

*LLEGANDO AL PARQUECITO DAMMERT, NO HAY NINGUNA BANCA PARA DESCANSAR*


----------



## W!CKED

Lía te recomiendo que postees de la manera más fácil que creas conveniente. Por cierto buenas tomas, los edificos están bajitos pero me gustan.


----------



## Lia_01

*CASAS HERMOSAS ANTIGUAS*



















OTRA MUY PARECIDA EN LA CALLE INDEPENDENCIA CUADRA 5


----------



## Lia_01

*NOOOOO SE QUE PASA CON ESTA PAGINA*

PUSE TODAS LAS FOTOS LE HAGO CLIC EN SUBMIT Y ME SALE PAGINA NO ENCONTRADA...ESTO DE UNIR LAS FOTOS ME TOMA DEMASIADO TIEMPO Y ADEMAS SE ME PIERDE EL POST AUTOMATICAMENTEhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*GRACIAS JEREMY, PERO NO PUEDO COMENTAR NADA ASI*

CREO QUE ESTOS FOROS TE DAN UN TIEMPO LIMITE PARA QUE POSTEES, SINO SE DESCUELGA LA CLAVE Y ME SALE PAGINA NO ENCONTRADA.hno:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Hay problemas del foro Lia.. es el foro. No eres tú.


----------



## CessTenn

Excelentes tomas Lia! 
Una pregunta: El sol es asi de radiante todos los dias en Lima? O es que no mas tomas las fotos cuando el dia esta bonito?


----------



## mangolight

El utlimo edificio de tu post n263 me gusto es medio Bauhausiano, solo le sacaraia los portones, pero claro es por seguridad. El edifico de esquina blanco (post 264) tambien esta muy simpatico.
Buenas fotos como siempre!


----------



## mapamundista

*Retornando al thread de Lía*

Lo medité y es cierto,haría mal en abandonar a Lía y desvalorizar su gran empeño y esfuerzo que pone en brindarnos su thread tan espectacular. 
Lo único que quiero añadir es que "me parece" que se debería aceptar que ella postee una foto x post... se siente más cómoda de dicha manera y es ella la que se toma el esfuerzo de salir con su cámara y tomar las fotos,por lo tanto,debemos facilitarle el máximo confort posible. 
De momento no comento más nada.. Sé y me siento más tranquilo,que el thread está protegido por los directivos de IncaScrapers. 
Gracias Lía por la foto de "La Résidence",pero es penoso ver como todo se llena de rejas,muros.. parece que vivimos en cárceles y no en hogares libres.


----------



## pedro1011

^^ kay:


----------



## sebvill

Muy buenas fotos Lia. Y el sol de verano que está habiendo en Lima ayuda mucho en las tomas. 

Felicitaciones por ser una fotógrafa capísima y muy colaboradora.


----------



## mapamundista

*Un "petit hommage" a FRIENDLIMA !!!*

Con el permiso de Lía,sólo 3 fotitos para sintetizar el "touch europeo" en Miraflores :
Los típicos cottages que aún perduran en SAN MIGUEL ARCÁNGEL DE MIRAFLORES :








(situada en la calle Schell... al fondo el edificio postmodernista en Benavides con Alcanfores).
La Alianza Francesa (inicialmente fue el colegio de mujeres "Villa María" y data de mediados de los años 20s) :








(Voulez vous parler avec moi ?.. Cést soir ?)... lindos tiempos !!!! :banana: 
Por último "El siempre Forista Inquieto",como era de esperar,en siempre grata compañía :








(eyy..nene... la siempre sexy Nicole Navarro se nos vistió de "Rana René" con ese sweater verde esperanza !!!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: ).
Gracias Friendcito por tu siempre recordado thread sobre Miraflores..


----------



## friendLima

*Lía tu thread está fabuloso....*

*realmente muy buena forista *, y tambien disfrutaba las reseñas de Dodi,
felizmente no reformularon este thread , me encanta ver tus fotos sobre todo aprovechando de los últimos dia de verano en Lima.

Y gracias a Dodi por poner mis fotos , ya me había olvidado de ellas, pero tambien es la zona por donde has estado yendo.Fijate que son tomadas en invierno así que en invierno hay tambien lindos dias.
Otra vez gracias Dodi me vas a hacer sonrojar, como lo haces con todas las personas amigas del foro.Los threads de Lia son como un remanso de paz , excelente reseñas, buenas fotografías y buen gusto , además de educación y respeto escrupuloso del libre pensamiento , cosa que no se dá por ejemplo en Cuba. Corea del Norte o las dictaduras de derecha, u otros lugares.
gracias y disculpas por esta pequeñisima intromisión, petit como diría Dodi. 

:nocrook:


----------



## Lia_01

*hola a todos*

Cess: efectivamente así estaba cielo celeste, en cambio hoy está nublado y fresco, ahora verás las fotos del cielo de hoy.
Mango, a mí también me gusta ese edificio, toda seguridad hoy en día es poca.
Vane, gracias por aclarar, yo creía que mi PC estaba:bash: :nuts: 
Pedrín, he tomado fotos a más edificios por la zona de la avenida Núñez de Balboa, Fátima, San Fernando, etc.
Sebvill, a lo mejor la próxima vez nos cruzamos:lol: 
Dodi gracias por regresar y por las fotos de Friend que has puesto y que el tema principal de hoy ya que es viernes será comida::cheers: 
Empecemos a aprender a cocinar en el Le Cordon Bleu:


----------



## Lia_01

*y por supuesto que me fui a la Pastelería San Antonio*

a tomar un capuchino (ahora se ha castellanizado la palabra) descafeinado y un pastelito, para mí ahora es el mejor café, y además es económico y todos los pasteles muy ricos:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

VISTA DESDE LA VENTANA, LA MOLE QUE ESTAN CONSTRUYENDO EN LA 28 DE JULIO, Y ESA ANTENA A LA IZQUIERDA DE QUE SERA?


----------



## sacorpe

:eek2: se me hace agua la boca! Nos vas hacer engordar con tanta comida! :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

*ALGUNOS RESTAURANTS EN LA ZONA*

DALMACIA:









ESQUINA QUE FUE ANTES UNA BODEGA HOY UN RESTAURANT LLAMADO LA FONDA:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que cosa mas rica !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*SE MIRA PERO NO SE COME JAJAJA*

hno: 
UN INTERESANTE EDIFICIO EN LA MISMA AVENIDA NUÑEZ DE BALBOA



























MUY HERMOSO EDIFICIO


----------



## Lia_01

*MUY BONITOS EDIFICIOS Y CASAS QUE SON OFICINAS*

VANE SIRVETE LO QUE QUIERES, yo invito:lol:


----------



## Lia_01

avenida La Paz:


















Núñez de Balboa:


----------



## Lia_01

*PUSE VARIAS IMAGENES Y ANTES DE HACER EL CLIC SE ME DESCOLGO EL NICK*

QUE RARO...SERÁ QUE ME DEMORÉ DEMASIADO EN PEGARLAS???hno:


----------



## Lia_01

*ESTOS SON LOS ULTIMOS YA TERMINO EL PASEO*

QUE BONITAS SE VEN "LAS TORRES GEMELAS" DEL MARRIOT



























POR SI ACASO EN EL TAXI NO DICE LIA:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## J Block

Lia_01 said:


> VANE SIRVETE LO QUE QUIERES, yo invito:lol:


Al parecer otra casa que será tumbada.


----------



## mapamundista

*Es la Casona Pardo Heeren-De La Maricoure...les cuento un poco..*

Esta casona está en la esquina de la Avenida La Paz con la "super trendy" Avenida Núñez de Balboa... en ésta manzana,la mayoría de las familias (por lo menos las que vivían hasta los 80s.) tenían apellidos ingleses : Los Penny,los Newley,los Hammond,los Bruce,etc,etc.. quizás ahora muchos se hayan mudado. 
Bueno,ésta casona era de uno de los hijos del Presidente José Pardo y Barreda,me refiero al menor de todos,a Oscar (nacido incluso en Palacio de Gobierno en 1914 cuando su papá ejercía su segundo período presidencial). 
Oscar se casó con una dama francesa de altísimo nivel,la socialite Jacqueline De La Maricoure..no tuvieron hijos y vivieron a todo tren,viajando por todo el mundo. Pasaban largas temporadas en Europa y ésta casona parecía deshabitada.. nunca se veía gente,pero siempre estaban los jardines bien cuidados,se veía desde un ventanal que estaba amoblada y las ventanas abiertas,todo se apreciaba limpio,por lo que,habrían personas encargadas de la casa. A veces cuando yo pasaba de noche (mi casa queda a unas 6 ó 7 cuadras),veía luces prendidas. 
A mediados de 1980,Oscar y su esposa,ambos septuagenarios,son asesinados en su casa en Francia por su mayordomo. Al parecer no tuvieron hijos,quizás la casa haya quedado para los sobrinos de Oscar (que son muchos !!!).. El hermano José,era el viejito que vivía hasta su muerte en la Quinta Heeren,herencia de ellos,por su abuelo materno. 


J Block said:


> Al parecer otra casa que será tumbada.


----------



## mapamundista

*Impresiones de las fotos de Lía*

Como están "en racimos" ya no sé como especificar cada foto.. tendrás que numerarlas Lía !!!.. porque antes era más fácil hacer un Replay.. creo que Vane autorizó Lía que siguieras haciendo a tu manera de 1 foto x post.. así que mejor que bendición que la de ella..imposible.. continúa posteando 1 foto x post. 
Para resumir,porque yo mismo me enredo con éste sistema "de racimos",están lindos los edificios,muy "berlineses".. como alguien dijo,muy "a lo Bauhaus".. 
Me encantan los balcones... felizmente noto que la Avenida La Paz sigue teniendo sus casonas lindas. 
La comida ???... Lía ...un crímen lo que me haces !!!.. la comida es mi debilidad.. puedo privarme de todo.. menos de la comida.. y ver esas exquisiteces.. no.. please... es peor que una tortura china !!!!.. ese es el problema que afrontaré cuando retorne a Lima...evitar tantos lugares con tantas cosas deliciosas... qué tortura !!!!... :bash: :bash: :bash: 
Bueno.."acá de vuelta al barrio"... feliciten a Sebvill por su bonito thread... me encantó el detalle que estuvo a tiro de piedra con Lía y no se vieron !!!.. ó por lo visto,medio Lima saldrá por las calles,con camarita en mano !!!!.. 
Cuando vean a un elefante tomando fotos !!!.. ese seré yo !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juan1912

Esas fotos que has tomado de las comidas te han salido bastante simpáticas, con ellas se puede apreciar que hay bastante por descubrir en Miraflores, no son solo las casonas sino también gastronomía, por algo es un distrito turístico

Por cierto, el edificio grande de 28 de julio se ve bastante bien , ya prácticamente está terminada


----------



## friendLima

*wow que ricos pasteles...seguro es San Antonio...*

me hizo recordar PARIS , que despues de mucho caminar por el Quartier Latin
encontré justo una pastelería y realmente los pasteles son bastante parecidos
a los que se hacen por acá.Lo malo que engordan, pero si , todas las fotos están re buenas , es increible el boom de construcciones en Lima.
bueno gracias Lia y tambien Dodi.
Y Dodi ya no pongas fotos de otras personas, chico malcriado , Dodicito siempre actua con buen corazón.
*GRACIAS.*


----------



## sebvill

Que delicia las fotos de la comida Lia. Ya me dio demasiada hambre. Sobretodo por el dulce.


----------



## mapamundista

*Hay que mostrar la belleza limeña !!!!!*

Tú eres como mi primito menor y sé que eres modesto en no mostrar tantas bellas cualidades que posees.. pero de vez en cuando,es necesario que todos los foristas sepan que en Lima hay gente hermosa... obviamente me refiero a la belleza del alma... pero si vá acompañada de belleza exterior...tanto mejor !!! ... 
Ya pues...a ver si en Latinscrapers nos muestras tus fotos parisinas.. aunque...bueno... sólo las de Paris...las de Versalles que sigan siendo censuradas... 

Lía : Esa antena parece que es para los celulares..acá en Asunción hay unas parecidas... dicen que sus irradiaciones producen cáncer.. no sé si sea mentira ó no.. se dicen tantas cosas de los celulares que uno ya no sabe que creer !!!!... 
El edificio de la 28 de Julio está en esa manzana que estuvo durante muchos años sin construirse ,o sea,la manzana de 28 de julio-La Paz-José González y Grimaldo Del Solar.. vendría a ser la cuadra 7 de la 28 de Julio.. está precioso el edificio,tiene un parecido al Karimi de acá de Asunción..a ver si consigo la foto.. pero éste de 28 de Julio es más lindo... 
Lía : Ese parque Dammert es un remanso de paz... y está a puertas del Ovalo Gutiérrez... increíble !!!.. 


friendLima said:


> me hizo recordar PARIS , que despues de mucho caminar por el Quartier Latin
> encontré justo una pastelería y realmente los pasteles son bastante parecidos
> a los que se hacen por acá.Lo malo que engordan, pero si , todas las fotos están re buenas , es increible el boom de construcciones en Lima.
> bueno gracias Lia y tambien Dodi.
> Y Dodi ya no pongas fotos de otras personas, chico malcriado , Dodicito siempre actua con buen corazón.
> *GRACIAS.*


----------



## Lia_01

*PARA CERRAR ESTE FORO*

Vane, desde esta posición es la que me solicitaste?:








i


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yo como soy cholita, puedo decir que en ese lugar de verdad me enamorè!


----------



## mapamundista

*Bimbo ladra : "fuera combis de Miraflores"...*

Bravo Bimbo !!!.. qué feas combis !!!!.. Lía,pretendes que me suba a uno de esos armatostes para ir a la Muni ????... prefiero caminar.... no,mentira... cualquier locomoción es bienvenida...pero por lo menos deberían pintarlas más bonitas,con más gracia... creo que eso no es un imposible.. 
Me parece genial de hacer un "combo" de quintas,pasajes,parques,etc.. 
Miraflores es precioso.. por qué vas a cambiar de distrito ??.. si es tu esencia,es lo tuyo.. además lo meritorio en ti Lía,es que tomas las fotos mientras vas caminando...no las tomas desde un auto..entonces,este paseo por las calles,me parece super genial.. Quizás si...caminar un poquitín hacia la zona de San Antonio,que tiene calles muy bonitas... y por la avenida Santa Cruz que tiene casonas muy bonitas y el bonito colegio Inmaculado Corazón.
También el Pasaje Reducto que tiene casitas tan bonitas como las del Pasaje Prado ó el Pasaje 28 de Julio.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

mapamundista said:


> Bravo Bimbo !!!.. qué feas combis !!!!.. Lía,pretendes que me suba a uno de esos armatostes para ir a la Muni ????... prefiero caminar.... no,mentira... cualquier locomoción es bienvenida...pero por lo menos deberían pintarlas más bonitas,con más gracia... creo que eso no es un imposible..
> Me parece genial de hacer un "combo" de quintas,pasajes,parques,etc..
> Miraflores es precioso.. por qué vas a cambiar de distrito ??.. si es tu esencia,es lo tuyo.. además lo meritorio en ti Lía,es que tomas las fotos mientras vas caminando...no las tomas desde un auto..entonces,este paseo por las calles,me parece super genial.. Quizás si...caminar un poquitín hacia la zona de San Antonio,que tiene calles muy bonitas... y por la avenida Santa Cruz que tiene casonas muy bonitas y el bonito colegio Inmaculado Corazón.
> También el Pasaje Reducto que tiene casitas tan bonitas como las del Pasaje Prado ó el Pasaje 28 de Julio.


Dodi cuidado los fotografos que van en carro y hacen excelentes threads se sienten aludidos!!!! 

Esto pasa en los foros, las generalizaciones a veces pueden crear confusiones.


----------



## mapamundista

*No desmerezco a los fotógrafos automovilistas*

Simplemente quise decir que Lía,al ser una fotógrafa caminante,su radio de acción será más limitado y por lo tanto,es de comprender que le sea más dificil salir de los límites del distrito de Miraflores.. a eso me refería por su mérito de tomar las fotos mientras vá caminando,en realidad,ella está más expuesta a que le grite un vecino ó le muerda un perro figuretti ó le orine un gato meón.. ó le cague una paloma !!!!.. hay que tener en cuenta esos detalles.. no desmerezco la labor de los automovilistas.. sin ir muy lejos,Juan1912 hizo un thread fabuloso yendo hasta VMT.. pero allí se darán cuenta que al recorrer en auto,el radio de acción es mucho mayor que al hacerlo a pie... aparte que con Lía,ya hemos pensado en reformular el catastro miraflorino !!!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: con cascos Lía ... para que ningún gallinazo desorientado nos lance su popó sobre nuestras sublimes cabezas !!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Vane de Rosas said:


> Dodi cuidado los fotografos que van en carro y hacen excelentes threads se sienten aludidos!!!!
> 
> Esto pasa en los foros, las generalizaciones a veces pueden crear confusiones.


----------



## mapamundista

*Otros ángulos de "El Beso"*

*Todos nos imaginamos a los 2 moderadores de IncaScrapers en ésta romántica posición :*


































Lia_01 said:


> Vane, desde esta posición es la que me solicitaste?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i


----------



## mapamundista

*Bonito mapa de MIRAFLORES*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ese plano està de escàndalo... lo estoy imprimiendo en este instante!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

mapamundista said:


> *Todos nos imaginamos a los 2 moderadores de IncaScrapers en ésta romántica posición :*
> 
> :angel: quizá... quizà ... quizà.....


----------



## octavia

***


----------



## sebvill

Ese fue mi pequeño recorrido en mi thread de SI y Mir. No sale la pequeña zona de SI donde también tomé fotos. La parte roja es la ida y la azul el regreso.









Gracias Dodi por el mapa.


----------



## pepian3000

*surco!*

me gustan mucho sus fotos pero se olvidan de alguna partes de lima como surco q a mi parecer es el mejor distrito para vivir bueno sera x q vivo ahi jjajaja ya vendre con alguna fotos q aun no c poner:banana:


----------



## Lia_01

*bienvenida Octavia a nuestro distrito*

Pepian sería bueno que tú abieras un foro Surco ya que lo conoces bien y pongas tus fotos.
Dodi, bonitas tus fotos, pero muuuuuuuuuuuuuy grandes, yo también las tengo igual de grandes, pero las reduzco con PAINT para pegarlas en el foro a 40%, porque tan grandes como que no se aprecian mucho.


----------



## Lia_01

Quité la foto que era muuuy grande. 
Dodi, PLEASE, ACHICA LA FOTO QUE SE NO PUEDE APRECIAR CON LA PANTALLA DEMASIADO AMPLIADA. GRACIAS.
Les quiero presentar a JUNIOR, que es el rottweiler policía del Serenazgo de Miraflores, se portó muy bien, aunque a mí las piernas me temblaban:


----------



## friendLima

*lindas fotos las últimas.....*

lástima que hay una casa de tejados que la estén vendiendo.
La verdad que Miraflores no debe tener tanta concentración de gente,
creo que ya está bien con los edificios que dán al mar.
Nuevamente buenas fotos.Gracias Lía.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas tardes, gracias por los planos*

El día de ayer tuve que ir a San Isidro y me dije por qué no tomar fotos por esos lares, para variar un poco, pasé por el colegio de Dodi (Maristas) una pena que sólo quede el terreno...de ahí fui al Real Club, luego pasé por el Hotel Country Club que es una belleza, lo han declarado patrimonio nacional, es decir que nunca podrán demolerlo. En ese hotel nos casamos civílmente a mediodía hace 1000 años con mi esposo. Luego entré al Hotel Los Delfines, bellísimo hotel, los delfines estaban haciendo sus ejercicios, también fotografié el Hotel El Libertador.
Es verdad Dodi, que tomar fotos caminando es un poco peligroso, siempre voy con alguién, ya que una vez un señor policía me dijo que tuviera cuidado de que me robaran la cámara. Por otro lado nunca falta gente nerviosa que temen que los fotografíen, o también tienen miedo que les tome fotos a sus casas. Las calles de San Isidro a diferencia de Miraflores son muuuy solitarias, y sobretodo la parte más linda de San Isidro que es esta zona, del Golf para la avenida Javier Prado.
AV. DEL GOLF, AL FONDO PORTILLO:









LOS CASTAÑOS, PRECIOSOS LOS EDIFICIOS QUE HAN HECHO DONDE ANTES ESTABAN LAS CASAS DE LOS WIESE:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*FRIEND DESGRACIADAMENTE LAS CASAS EN ESTA ZONA YA NO SON FUNCIONALES*

DE UNA DE ESAS CASAS TE SACAN UN EDIFICIO CON 100 DEPARTAMENTOS.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## W!CKED

Chico da miedo :runaway:


----------



## Lia_01

*hola Vane dodi*

No soy fan de los rottweiler, es más, les tenía terror, pero a raíz de la noticia que causó mucha polémica del rottweiler LAY FUN, que por proteger a su amo mató a un ladrón y se le perdónó la vida, ya que el perrito en cuestión sólo protegía la integredidad de su amo, y ahora es un disciplinado perro de la policía del Perú. Esta raza se hizo famosa a raíz de la película LA PROFECIA, antes no sabía nada de ellos.
De todas maneras está lindo el cachorrito Dodi, y efectivamente me he dado cuenta de que le han construído un tercer piso a mi colegio.


----------



## Lia_01

*QUINTAS REDUCTO EN GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR MIRAFLORES*


----------



## Lia_01

*EDIFICIO EN DIEZ CANSECO CON VISTA A GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR*


----------



## Lia_01

*ASTRID Y GASTON*

ANTES QUEDABA AHÍ UN CAFÉ TEATRO Y MUCHOS AÑOS ANTES ERA LA CASA DE LA ABUELITA DE UNA TÍA.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*estamos en la calle Shell*

esta casa de esquina antes era el restaurant naturista Birchner, creo que así se llamaba:


----------



## mapamundista

*Recontra enamorado del 131 de Grimaldo Del Solar*

La Quinta Reducto siempre me encantó.. sería felíz viviendo en una de esas casas,pero la número 131 (la de color caqui),me ha parecido MARAVILLOSA..Aparte esa zona es fabulosa....tienes todo cerquita : la Benavides,Larco,Ricardo Palma... y al mismo tiempo,estando tan cerca de toda esa zona comercial es un lugar tranquilo.. y eso que limita también con la Vía Expresa.. Realmente una zona preciosa... qué alegría siento que no hayan demolido ninguna de las casas... 
El edificio "Alitalia",fue antes de la Mercedes Benz (esquina Camino Real y Choquehuanca),tiene más de 20 años ya...lo que pasa,es que lo han remodelado.... si mal no recuerdo,lo construyeron un poquito después de terminado el CC Camino Real... sigo impactado "con los restos" de mi colegio... parece una huaca amurallada !!!!.... qué espanto !!!.. no merecía ese cruel final.. aparte que siempre estuvo bien cuidado,no estaba nada dañado por los terremotos... nada.. estaba intacto.. una pena... 
Ese incendio en Larco... bueno,noto que éstas primeras cuadras de Larco están "intactas"..no hay nada nuevo desde que me fuí en 1988... en realidad Larco está casi intacto... los pocos cambios los noto pasando la Benavides hacia Larcomar.. pero desde el Ovalo hasta la Benavides,parece que el tiempo se hubiera detenido... lo veo igualito.. Ese perro "chico"... urgggg... me encantan los perros,pero esos "Rott".. no sé.. no me inspiran nadita de confianza.. así como defienden a sus amos,también los atacan... son perros sanguinarios... más para que vayan a la guerra... a Irak por ejemplo... hacen bien con tener con bozal a "Chico".. pobre,pero es mejor así.. 
No estaba errado en lo del "tercer piso del S.U."... ya me parecía "algo distinto"... Me encantó el letrero de "si tu perro ensucia.....".... acá en Asunción,poca gente es de pasear a sus perros por la calle...casi no los sacan de las casas... pero si,en los últimos años se vé mucho perro callejero,sarnosos,de esos que se rascan sin parar... incluso pequeñas jaurías,que a veces,inspiran algo de temor.. una pena,pero se nota cada vez más eso.. 
apenas llegue a Lima,voy a pegar mi calcomanía de :
"Soy Liamaniático...y tú ??".. 
Lía..sin falta..vamos a ir a la Muni.. debemos hacer presencia de IncaScrapers en la Muni.. sin falta... :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Lia_01

*CENTRO DE CONVENCIONES MARIA ANGOLA*

y una florería en Shell:


----------



## Lia_01

*hola dodi*

a mí si me están gustando los rottweiler, a raíz de Lay Fun, siempre pregunto si no es Lay Fun, y a lo mejor es, pero le han cambiado el nombre por razones obvias. Dodi yo detesto la municipalidad, cuando tengo que ir siento un malestar...
Eso sí, toodo está limpiecito, desde los Andrade Miraflores es otra cosa. Que raro esta estatua de un león dorado al empezar la avenida Pardo, qué significará? y la pileta sigue sin aguahno:


----------



## mapamundista

*"El Govinda" existe todavía ???*

Si Lía...era el "Bircher-Berner",en honor al médico naturista suizo... en su momento,fue el mejor restaurante naturalista de todo Lima.. A media cuadra de allí,a menos de media cuadra de la Vía Expresa,estaba el "Govinda",que era como un fast-food con mezcla de "point cultural",que era muy visitado por los Hare Krishna,por la gente que gustaba de ser naturalista...la leche rosada de cabra,que la vendían en esos botellones antiguos de Leche UPA... una delicia !!!.. estaba en una casita muy antigua,creo que incluso estaba bajo el nivel de la calle,había que bajar unas graditas.. si no me equivoco,estaba en la recta de ese puente peatonal que cruza la Vía Expresa con dirección a San Antonio.. A fines de los 80s. en la esquina de Schell con Grimaldo Del Solar,había una disco new-wave que finalmente se volvió "gothic".. creo que le pusieron "Govinda" también.. toda la fachada en negro.. era la sucesora del "Noh disco" del Avant Garde y del "Noh Helden" del centro..


----------



## Lia_01

DODI, YA NO ME ACUERDO DE NADA, MAS BIEN MI MAMA SI SE ACUERDA, TIENE MEJOR MEMORIA QUE YO, A MÍ SIEMPRE ME VISTA MUY A MENUDO EL ALEMÁN. RECUERDO EN BIRCHER LA CARNE DE SOYA AJJJJJ, NO ME GUSTA NADA DE ESA COMIDA, LO QUE SÍ ME GUSTABA ERA UN PASTEL DE CHOCLO.


----------



## mapamundista

*El león de la Avenida Pardo...*

Siempre fue una incógnita esa estatua del león.. por lo menos ahora le han dado su "baño de oro"... porque hubo un tiempo en que esa maleza ni lo dejaba ver !!!!.. 
Podría ser un regalo del Club de Leones de Miraflores...aunque lo dudo,porque ellos añaden siempre su símbolo,ese círculo azul con dorado que dice Lions Club International y se ven 2 rostros de leones.. pero no encuentro otra explicación de ésta estatua.. es uno de los más "grandes misterios miraflorinos"... aparte que el león está en una pose "listo para comerse a cualquier transeúnte distraído" !!!!.. lo noto como demasiado agresivo y no como alegoría de "nobleza,garra,valentía"... en fin... son interrogantes por las cuales debo ir a la Muni... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: con lo "serviciales" que son los empleados municipales,quizás me terminan metiendo a las fauces del león !!! (algunos harían fiesta por supuesto !!!)...:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Queda como homework !!!..


----------



## mapamundista

*Lía...qué alemán te visita ???*

El doctor Bircher-Berner ????.. :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: pensé que ya estaba en el otro mundo !!!.. 
Acá en Paraguay la soya (le dicen "soja",a la usanza de Brasil) es muy popular..yo soy devoto de los jugos de Soja (ADES)... y esa carne es rica,claro,quizás para nuestro paladar peruano resulta insulsa... pero yo acá me acostumbré mucho a la comida sin condimento... y sin picante !!!.. los paraguayos se aterran del ají,de la cebolla,del ajo... de todos los condimentos.. además tienen la creencia tonta que dice que son "afrodisiacos" y bueno... cuando me ven comiendo a full condimento... ya como que me miran con cierto temor !!!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Lia_01 said:


> DODI, YA NO ME ACUERDO DE NADA, MAS BIEN MI MAMA SI SE ACUERDA, TIENE MEJOR MEMORIA QUE YO, A MÍ SIEMPRE ME VISTA MUY A MENUDO EL ALEMÁN. RECUERDO EN BIRCHER LA CARNE DE SOYA AJJJJJ, NO ME GUSTA NADA DE ESA COMIDA, LO QUE SÍ ME GUSTABA ERA UN PASTEL DE CHOCLO.


----------



## friendLima

*Adivinen donde estoy.......*

pues exactamente *la zona donde ha tomado las fotos Lia *, estoy en una cabina de la calle Tarata , son las 8:45 de la noche , dia viernes , fuimos a comer unas pizzas en la *calle DE LAS PIZZAS *(pasaje San Ramòn ) ahora ya me dejò la mancha , y hao un poco de hora , ya que los viernes ir a *La Molina*
es terrible por el trànsito.Bueno que lindas fotos , *Miraflores me encanta *, me parece estar en un sueño , ya que desde el fin de semana pasado que no venìa ( ja ja ) sibre todo las zonas de juerga.Todo muy bonita y las pizzas y el vino excelente.Dodi te falta poco para tus experiencias miraflorinas.:banana: 
que coincidencia , el primer thread que abro y era la mizma zona.Miraflores bellisimo como siempre.


----------



## friendLima

*Si el GOVINDA existe todavìa....*

està a media cuadra de Larco , te sigues mas abajo y llegas al teatro Marsano
donde estàn dando una obra g-friendly de Oswaldo Cattone , escelente critica de teatro.Tengo que ir a verla.:cheers: 
La estatua de los Leones estàn en algo , cerca el famoso CAFÈ HAITI , justamente pasè ahora por allì , toda la gente mirando y admirando , mucho turismo , lindo todo , Miraflores te amo.:banana:


----------



## Sevahe

wow ecxelente treadh Miraflores es bellisimo...., me encanta el manejo que tienen en las zonas verdes, y el edificio donde queda el hotel Marriot es espectacular. Felicitaciones!!


----------



## Sevahe

mmm y una cosa que si me dejo impactado es como dejan demoler semejantes joyas arquitectonicas para construir lo que hicieron....., el poder esta en el pueblo y pienso que para estos casos debe hacerse valer y respetar, la perdida que tuvieron la verdad es incalculable no lo digo por la parte material..., sino por la parte cultural, historica, sentimental y por la belleza de estos inmuebles. TKS. salu2


----------



## mapamundista

*Esta casa me fascina !!!!*

Lía : qué excelente gusto que tienes !!!!.. ésta casa es para mi perfecta...su tamaño,su arquitectura..todo...


----------



## friendLima

*si estas casas son de estilo italiano....*

me encantan estas casas y quintas...De que calle se trata?
me alocan esas casas......


----------



## nekun20

wow tremendo trabajo lia... exelentes fotos, felicitaciones


----------



## Lia_01

*muchas gracias chicos*

Respecto a Stenberg he leído esto, no es ningún restaurant:
Cristalería de colección


ÚNICOS. Tazones de la línea Contrast, de Ana Ehrnern. (Foto: Juan Francisco Melgar) 


Diseño: Piezas de Kosta Boda. La antigua marca Sueca se ha caracterizado desde 1742 por presentar innovadoras líneas diseñadas por creativos artistas. Lleva el nombre del pueblo de origen
La marca Kosta Boda se ha caracterizado por representar líneas muy diferentes entre sí y por jugar entre lo tradicional y lo moderno.
El diseño escandinavo es muy famoso por sus modelos innovadores que se convierten en clásicos del diseño y que se mantienen siempre vigentes. Las piezas de Kosta Boda son un ejemplo de ello. Cada objeto es único, están hechos y pintados a mano. El arte radica también en el trabajo personalizado del cristal y en la imperfección, ya que ninguno es igual a otro. Una pieza de Kosta Boda es un elemento con historia, es clásica y a la vez moderna. 
La calidad convierte a estos elementos en obras decorativas y prestigiosas cuyas formas le permitirán adoptar el uso que prefiera. 
En la tienda Stenberg encontrará líneas de los diferentes diseñadores, como las de Göran Wärff --que juega con la luz a través de la refracción creada por los relieves translúcidos--, las piezas de Anna Ehner que capturan el movimiento a través de sus líneas y espirales de colores y de otros reconocidos diseñadores que exponen también en los principales museos del mundo. 
Los tazones pintados a mano, los centros de mesa, los floreros, las jarras y los vasos llevan siempre esa conjunción que ha caracterizado al diseño escandinavo, que es una armoniosa mezcla entre lo rústico y lo sofisticado. Esta fusión se ha originado por la constante imitación de los elementos de la naturaleza y el retorno a las formas orgánicas básicas, ambas características constantes en la cultura nórdica.
El dato
Stenberg 
Dirección: Av. Santa Cruz 1131, Miraflores. Teléfono: 447-1668.
Web: www.stenbergshop.com


Respecto al Museo Amano:
Museo Amano 
Dirección: Retiro 160 Miraflores
Teléfono: (51 1) 441-2909
Horario: Lunes a viernes con cita previa 
Precio: Contribución Gratuita

Notable museo particular en edificio construído expresamente por su creador, el Sr. Yoshitaro Amano. Además de una colección de cerámica pequeña, pero muy selecta (ejemplares de las culturas Kotosh, Chavin, Cupisnique y Chancay). Posee una notable y única colección de textiles de las culturas peruanas prehispánicas principalmente del Valle de Chancay (S. XIII-XV) que muestra el excepcional talento de los antiguos peruanos en este terreno.
Esa es la calle Retiro????

REspecto a los restaurants panadería-pastelería San Antonio hay 4, el primero y más antiguo en Magdalena, luego en Chacarilla, y después 2 en Miraflores, en la 28 de Julio esquina con Nuñez de Balboa, y en Angamos Oeste esquina con Tudela y Varela.

La Union Church es una iglesia protestante, que la mayoría de anglo norteamericanos pertenecen a ella como Clinton. Estaba buscando en la wikipedia y dice Iglesia greco-católica rusa.


----------



## franciscodur2003

tan cheveres las fotos


----------



## mapamundista

*La calle se llama RETIRO CHAMBERI*

Nunca entendí porque esa callecita de apenas 2 cuadras tiene ese nombre,quizás por el barrio madrileño.... pero se hizo famosa (fuera del Perú),por estar allí el cotizado Museo Amano (creo que por fuera parece una casa más de la cuadra).... 



Lia_01 said:


> Respecto a Stenberg he leído esto, no es ningún restaurant:
> Cristalería de colección
> 
> 
> ÚNICOS. Tazones de la línea Contrast, de Ana Ehrnern. (Foto: Juan Francisco Melgar)
> 
> 
> Diseño: Piezas de Kosta Boda. La antigua marca Sueca se ha caracterizado desde 1742 por presentar innovadoras líneas diseñadas por creativos artistas. Lleva el nombre del pueblo de origen
> La marca Kosta Boda se ha caracterizado por representar líneas muy diferentes entre sí y por jugar entre lo tradicional y lo moderno.
> El diseño escandinavo es muy famoso por sus modelos innovadores que se convierten en clásicos del diseño y que se mantienen siempre vigentes. Las piezas de Kosta Boda son un ejemplo de ello. Cada objeto es único, están hechos y pintados a mano. El arte radica también en el trabajo personalizado del cristal y en la imperfección, ya que ninguno es igual a otro. Una pieza de Kosta Boda es un elemento con historia, es clásica y a la vez moderna.
> La calidad convierte a estos elementos en obras decorativas y prestigiosas cuyas formas le permitirán adoptar el uso que prefiera.
> En la tienda Stenberg encontrará líneas de los diferentes diseñadores, como las de Göran Wärff --que juega con la luz a través de la refracción creada por los relieves translúcidos--, las piezas de Anna Ehner que capturan el movimiento a través de sus líneas y espirales de colores y de otros reconocidos diseñadores que exponen también en los principales museos del mundo.
> Los tazones pintados a mano, los centros de mesa, los floreros, las jarras y los vasos llevan siempre esa conjunción que ha caracterizado al diseño escandinavo, que es una armoniosa mezcla entre lo rústico y lo sofisticado. Esta fusión se ha originado por la constante imitación de los elementos de la naturaleza y el retorno a las formas orgánicas básicas, ambas características constantes en la cultura nórdica.
> El dato
> Stenberg
> Dirección: Av. Santa Cruz 1131, Miraflores. Teléfono: 447-1668.
> Web: www.stenbergshop.com
> 
> 
> Respecto al Museo Amano:
> Museo Amano
> Dirección: Retiro 160 Miraflores
> Teléfono: (51 1) 441-2909
> Horario: Lunes a viernes con cita previa
> Precio: Contribución Gratuita
> 
> Notable museo particular en edificio construído expresamente por su creador, el Sr. Yoshitaro Amano. Además de una colección de cerámica pequeña, pero muy selecta (ejemplares de las culturas Kotosh, Chavin, Cupisnique y Chancay). Posee una notable y única colección de textiles de las culturas peruanas prehispánicas principalmente del Valle de Chancay (S. XIII-XV) que muestra el excepcional talento de los antiguos peruanos en este terreno.
> Esa es la calle Retiro????
> 
> REspecto a los restaurants panadería-pastelería San Antonio hay 4, el primero y más antiguo en Magdalena, luego en Chacarilla, y después 2 en Miraflores, en la 28 de Julio esquina con Nuñez de Balboa, y en Angamos Oeste esquina con Tudela y Varela.
> 
> La Union Church es una iglesia protestante, que la mayoría de anglo norteamericanos pertenecen a ella como Clinton. Estaba buscando en la wikipedia y dice Iglesia greco-católica rusa.


----------



## mapamundista

*Lia : Viste el Museo Amano ..pero no te diste cuenta !!!!*

Tu Foto :








Foto del Museo (Retiro Chamberi,160 casi Avenida Angamos Oeste) :








Tengo que ir como "Ciccerone" la próxima vez !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mapamundista

*International Christian School of Lima-PERU & The Union Church of Lima-PERU*

Lía : 
The Union Church es una iglesia cristiana (donde aglutinan a los protestantes & católicos de habla inglesa),sobretodo asisten norteamericanos y canadienses que residen en Lima por temporadas ó en forma permanente. 
Al lado de la iglesia,está el colegio,que se fundó en 2001 y tiene desde kindergarten hasta quinto de media (pero con el sistema norteamericano, o sea,kinder y del primer al doceavo grado). Las clases empiezan a comienzos de agosto y terminan a fines de junio,pero hay un receso desde antes de Navidad hasta mediados de febrero,que en términos escolares,se le conoce como primer y segundo semestre. Las clases se dan en inglés,pero cualquier peruano puede ser alumno de dicho colegio (hay mucho estudio bíblico,porque es ante todo un colegio religioso). Cada promoción tiene apenas de 7 a 10 alumnos. Hay alumnos provenientes de 12 países. 
Fotos de Lía de The Union Church :
















Foto del colegio y parte del alumnado & profesorado :


----------



## friendLima

*me encantaron las fotos...*

Dodicito ves como por ejemplo en Union Church hay muchos extranjeros , y así en la iglesia anglicana , alemana ,etc.etc entonces Lima es una ciudad muy cosmopolita , no te imaginas lo cosmopolita que está Barranco , espero cuando llegues te recoja al aeropuerto algún amoroso amigo del foro y te pasee por la magnifica Lima.
Lia tus fotos como siempre buenisismas , esas tienda de artículos de cocina es muy renombrada , en fin Lima cada dia me sorprende más en su grandeza y señorio.:banana:


----------



## friendLima

*me encanta Steinberg....*

un lujo para la cocina , esta es la zona de Santa Cruz , caminando te puedes ir hasta el Golf de San Isidro.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

friendLima said:


> un lujo para la cocina , esta es la zona de Santa Cruz , caminando te puedes ir hasta el Golf de San Isidro.


Totalmente de acuerdo y esa es la palabra "un lujo" para la cocina.


----------



## sebvill

Lia_01 said:


> Aquí vivió Piero Solari y familia:


Así que era es la casa del famoso Piero Solari, digo famoso porque era el padrino de mi mamá. No es pariente de sangre pero si fue un buen amigo de mi abuelo. Se que tiene una hija que se llama Gloria María creo, que hacía shows para santos de niños hace 5 años.

Lindas fotos Lia.  De verdad que le pones vida a este foro medio muerto (en lo que se refiere a fotos nuevas).


----------



## Lia_01

*HOLA A TODOS*

Para cambiar un poco de ambiente me voy a la urbanización miraflorina La Aurora, pero a la parte antigua, al parque Mariscal Castilla que está a una cuadra de la avenida República de Panamá. Cómo han crecido los árboles, muy bien cuidado y regado está. Algunas casas que conocí han desaparecido, en su lugar pequeños edificios muy bonitos, y me imagino que la vista debe ser muy relajante. Sòlo encontré a un perro grande nada figuretti, por el contrario algo tímido, llamado Fritz.
Vamos a respirar un poco de aire puro en el parque:


----------



## Lia_01

*sebas hay que revivir el foro*

gracias friend.
Dodi siempre culturizándonos, yo ni idea del museo para serles sincera, gracias dodi.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## sebvill

Wow que grande y bonito es el Parque Mariscal Castilla, yo pensaba que Mariscal Castilla era el parque que quedaba en Lince jajaja. 

Por otro lado Lia tus fotos me animan a sacar las mia spropias, pero mañana tengo examen, y la próxima semana parciales así que no voy a tener tiempo, Cuando pueda tomo algunas.


----------



## Lia_01

*Seb creo que también hay uno en Lince*

primero son los exámenes, que te vaya bien con ellos, y ya tendrás tiempo suficiente para tomar fotos.
La foto de la tienda de los tazones de lujo la tomé desde un taxi en movimiento.


----------



## Lia_01

*FOTOS TOMADAS POR LIA III*

BUENAS TARDES!
Tuve que ir al centro de Lima a ver algunos asuntos, y aproveché para llevar la máquina fotográfica, tomé un taxi que bajó por el Zanjón en Angamos, yo estoy en el asiento de atrás del chofer y empiezo a tomar fotos, no sabía si me iban a salir bien ya que iba a velocidad. Como ya saben el carril del medio que corresponde al transporte público lo están modificando.
Empecemos el recorrido:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## nekun20

wow lía eres la fotografa del año!!


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Que bella la Plaza San Martín, buenas fotos Lia, como siempre


----------



## mangolight

Muy bonitas las fotos!, solo algunos colores no me gustan, deveria ser todo blanquito como en la plaza san martin!!
Estaba viendo tus fotos del parque de la muralla, jejeje hay una burda imitacion del louvre!!, de la piramide de vidrio!!


----------



## carlos07

Simplemente espectaculares tus fotos Lia, el centro está magnifico, La Plaza San Martin es imponente, me gusto mucho la foto en que se ve al fondo la Iglesia de la Plaza Francia. Al contrario de mangoligth, me gusta los colores de los edifiicos aledaños, no son chillones mas pasteles diria, además Lima es una ciudad con un cielo oscuro la mayor parte del año y los colores le dan mas alegria. O era así por lo menos 
Lia , si cerraron el Crillon el Bolivar aún funciona y será muy caro?


----------



## Lia_01

*muchas gracias a todos*

Mango, la Plaza San Martín hace años la había pintado color ladrillo, horroroso, felizmente que regresó a su color original blanco.
Carlos, es verdad que la Iglesia La REcoleta se ve linda, en una Lima gris tiene que haber colores, pero nooo en la Plaza San Martín. Me encantan los colores en los inmuebles aledaños.
Es verdad que Lima tiene un cielo gris, pero el centro de Lima tiene otro clima, ya está más alejada del mar y el clima es más seco, y despejado, mientras acá en Miraflores estamos con una neblina muy baja, el día oscurísimo, en el centro hay algo de resolana.
Jajajaja, lo mismo pensé lo de las pequeñas pirámides del museo francés Louvre. Lo que pasa es que dicen que las pirámides traen buenas vibraciones:nuts:


----------



## alibiza_1014

Pues si ojala arreglen y remodelen ambos hoteles, tanto El Hotel Bolivar como El Crillon, que junto con El Sheraton eran los tres hoteles más grandes del centro de Lima. La última vez que estuvé en Lima, con una amiga de aqui de California, pasamos a tomar pisco sours ahi en el bar del hotel Bolivar, justo nos sentamos en la terraza de la foto, era de noche y la verdad que esos pisco sours estan deliciosos.


----------



## carlos07

Lia, tienes razón, yo tengo unas fotos de la Plaza San Martin cuando los edificios estaban del color ladrillo y son de matar:nuts: 
Ahora, esa callecita con la iglesia al fondo y los balconcitos verdes sobre la pared blanca me han conquistado.:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alibiza la próxima date una vuelta por la Rosa Nautica, sol del final de tarde, pisco sours, y los precios son compatibles, muy romantico, te lo recomiendo.


----------



## sebvill

Lía tus fotos son las mejores. Felicitaciones. Y ya puse algunas en el thread internacional.  Claro que dije que eran tuyas.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

lia para presidente!  Gracias Lia que bonitas fotos sacaste... Lima esta preciosa


----------



## Alejo85

buenas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino

Excelentes las fotos, realmente buenas.


----------



## Lia_01

*gracias chicos*

No serán las pirámides de Egipto ni las de Louvre de París pero son nuestras, son pirámides peruchas:lol: 










A Pancho Pizarro el fundador de Lima por fin lo encontré, lo tienen fuera de la Muralla:nuts:


----------



## avrahamsandoval

buenzas las fotos LIA...
TIENES TALENTO...


----------



## ferkas

Excelentes fotos.En cuanto a la estatua de Pizarro yo pensé que había sido fundida pero al parecer no fue así.


----------



## Marsupilami

Lía, y cuando una foto tuya?????????


----------



## Lia_01

Marsupilami said:


> Lía, y cuando una foto tuya?????????


Bueno, pegar fotos de uno en un foro público es muy peligroso, ya que están a disposición de cualquier troll. :bash: Pero si tú pegas una foto tuya no me opongo:lol: 
Para cambiar un poco, estas fotos son de un día muy frío y oscuro de la semana pasada, íbamos en el auto, mi esposo manejando y yo tomando fotos con el auto en movimientohno: por eso algunas han salido chuecas:
Empecemos, vamos por el Olivar:









































































Seguiendo por L. Alzamora hasta Los Laureles:


----------



## Lia_01

VOLTEANDO POR LOS LAURELES HASTA LA AVENIDA ORRANTIA O BASADRE:


----------



## Lia_01

VOLTEAMOS A LA DERECHA POR LAS FLORES HASTA LA AVENIDA DOS DE MAYO:



























CRUZAMOS LA AVENIDA JAVIER PRADO:


















AVENIDA 2 DE MAYO:


----------



## Lia_01

CUADRAMOS EN SAN CEFERINO:


















ENTRAMOS A ALMORZAR:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

A CAMINAR UN POCO PARA BAJAR EL ALMUERZO, QUE FRÍO QUE HACE:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

UN NERVIOSO PERRITO LLAMADO JACKSON Y SU AMA SÒLO HABLA INGLÉS: 










A JACKSON NO LE GUSTA LA CÁMARA, HA HECHO UN ESFUERZO SOBREANIMAL PARA POSAR, GRACIAS JACKSON:nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

CRUZAMOS, LA SIGUIENTE CUADRA TODA LA OCUPA WONG, EL PRIMER WONG, RECUERDO CUANDO WONG EN LOS 7Os SÓLO ERA UNA BODEGUITA EN LA ESQUINA.



























AVENIDA JAVIER PRADO


----------



## Lia_01

PARTE DE ATRÁS DE WONG:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Que chevres las fotos !! esos platillos se ven deliciosos ,uhmmm... ! jeje !


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tienes razón, esos platillos lucen espectaculares.


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por tus nuevas y excelentes fotos, Lía! kay:
He visto por allí varios edificios para el catálogo. Merci!


----------



## mangolight

Lia_01 said:


> No serán las pirámides de Egipto ni las de Louvre de París pero son nuestras, son pirámides peruchas:lol:


jejejeje XD!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que mostro que hayas puesto la foto del pardo´s la ùltima vez que estuve en lima cenè ahì, la atenciòn es buena pero siempre superada por la comida que es mi favorita.

El Wong, bueno en los `70 ese era "el lugar".. hasta que como por el año 80 abrieron el del óvalo Gutierrez....


----------



## Lia_01

*holas y gracias*

Pedro, a mí me encanta ver edificios y nuevas construcciones como las antiguas, creo que debí haber estudiado arquitectura. Le seguiré tomando fotos a los edificios hasta que se pueda, o hasta que no me tiren algo desde una ventana.
Vane, el mejor Pardo's es el de la Avenida Benavides, no sé cual será la razón, pero es el que tiene más clientela y el más rico en sazón, o tal vez sea sòlo una idea, pero coincidimos con mucha gente. El Pardo's de Benavides es muy celoso para que lo fotografíen, una vez vi unos turistas que le estaban tomando fotos de la vereda de enfrente y los que cuidan esa pollería lo impidieron, y eso que estaban en la calle. Podría ser también que tengan miedo ya que años atrás fue asaltado con todos los comensales adentro.hno:


----------



## sebvill

Lía todos los días paso por esa zona de las últimas fotos, Dos de Mayo, Las Flores y toda esa parte para llegar al cruce de Salaverry con Prescott que es donde más o menso está la Pacífico. Es bonito. Te saltiaste mi edificios favorito en Las Flores, el de la sede regional del OIT, queda justo en la esquina de Las Flores con Javier Prado, frente al KFC. 

Una pregunta, tu estabas tomando la Inka o la Coca??


----------



## Lia_01

*HOLAS, hoy salí y no llevé la máquina*

A DIFERENCIA DE AYER HOY UN DÍA PRIMAVERAL :cheers: 
Dodi que gusto de volver a leerte, que bueno que hayas encontrado bonita la Lima que dejaste. Cuál es el edificio Chocavento? El edificio de Interbank me parece frío, no me gusta esos fierros, como que me daría claustrofobia, negro, es como estar encerrado en una jaula, me pregunto, en caso de incendio no se podrá rescatar a nadie por la ventana? PORQUE nuestras escaleras bomberiles SÒLO llegan sino hasta el 5 o 6 pisohno: 
Los edificios muy altos a diferencia de Fayo y Dodi no me gustan, además estamos en zona altamente sísmica, y tenemos mucha superficie para expandirnos, caso contrario de muchos países vecinos.
Sebas, yo vi el edificio que te gusta pero no logré fotografiarlo, ya que mi esposo que manejaba no quiso sobreparar, y maneja un poco rápido.hno: Yo siempre COCA COLA:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
Como dice Dodi, las autoridades deben hacer algo con el tráfico, es terrible, uno cruza la pista y te meten el carro como para atropellarte, no hay educación vial. Yo también concuerdo contigo de que Larcomar es el centro comercial más lindo de Lima. 
Algunas fotitos del día domingo, que fue un día helado, fuimos para variar a almorzar al San Antonio de Angamos con Tudela y Varela:

UNA ENSALADA LIGHT:










UNA TORTILLA DE PATATAS CON CHORIZO, LA MÁS PEQUEÑA:










UN CAPUCCHINO DESCAFEINADO CON UN PEDAZO DE BIZCOCHO DE MANZANA (PARA MÍ)










UN SEMIFREDO DE MENTA CON CHOCOLATE (PARA MÍ):lol: 
[


----------



## Lia_01

Fotos tomadas desde el auto en movimiento llegando al ôvalo Gutiérrez, los Cines que antes era el Alcázar, los restaurants Bohemia y Friday y volteamos a la avenida C. Espinar:


----------



## Lia_01

Este restaurant pertenece a Gastón Acurio, venden unos deliciosos sandwiches, aunque nunca he ido, me han contado:


















ESE GRIFO EXISTE DESDE QUE TENGO USO DE RAZÓN EN ESA MISMA ESQ. ANGAMOS CON ESPINAR, Y TAMBIÉN HE COMIDO DONAUTS EN LA TIENDA QUE ESTÁ AHÍ:l



























ESE EDIFICIO ES PROPIEDAD DE LOS FAMILIARES DE LOS OFICIALES DEL EJERCITO O DE LA FAP, NO SÉ:


----------



## Lia_01

POLLOS A LA BRASA MEDITARRÁNEO:









ALGUNAS FOTOS DE LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA, EMBAJADA DE COLOMBIA:


----------



## Lia_01

TENÍA UNA FOTO DEL PALACIO DE JUSTICIA AMPLIADA:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Las fotos estàn increibles! Lima ya parece Londres.....


----------



## Lia_01

Hola Vane, lo dirás por la neblina:lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Asi es Lia.... por la neblina...


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que maravilla Larcomar.. que gris que está el cielo.... voy a estar ahì en poco tiempo... estarè como a 4 o 5 cuadras. 

Gracias por las fotos Lìa.


----------



## Lia_01

Hola Vane, y eso que era mediodía, hacía un frío tremendo, y veías turistas con mangas cortas y shorts:nuts: 
Han abierto una nueva cafetería llamada Sofa Café, no la conocía:


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*-

woooow que imágenes mas buenas ….hey están chéveres las vallas publicitarias jamás había visto unas pero con el enjardinado de la calle muy original de verdad..los edificios están espectaculares como el monumento que se muestra por ahí 
pero al estructura que mas me encanto de todas fue el edifico de RIMAC parece que fuera que esta en Budapest


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

gracias y hola saboya y dodi 

















(no han retirado el cartel que fue el 20 de junio y ya pasó).


----------



## Lia_01

VIVALDINO



























NO RECUERDO EL NOMBRE DEL MOZO QUE NOS ATENDIÓ, PERO FUE MUY AMABLE, ES CAJAMARQUINO.


----------



## Ralfo

Hola Lia, te felicito eres una excelente fotografa. Desde que sigo este Thread siempre trato de darle una chequeada a tus fotos, y sobre todo recordar los buenos momentos que vivi en mi querida Lima, (algunas veces bonita y otras veces caotica pero asi la quiero).

Veo que en Larcomar no desperdician ni un solo milimetro, ese Cafe se ve muy moderno.

Gracias por tus fotos, lo unico que te voy a reprochar es que me he dado cuenta que ERES CRUEL mostrando esos postres deliciosos y no es la primera vez!!!!

Espero ver mas fotos tuyas, mil gracias


----------



## El Bajopontino

Larcomar luce excelente hasta en invierno.


----------



## carlos07

Lia , buenas las fotos y como todos ya afirman que frio está Lima... , viendo tus fotos hasta senti el viento frio que te congela la nariz ...:lol: :lol: En breve tambien estaré andando por esos lares:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Lia_01

hola muchachos, ralfo yo también soy muy dulcera. Carlos, bajopontino el frío este año está más fuerte, el año pasado como que no hubo mucho invierno.


----------



## Lia_01

Qué flores serán éstas? parecen como mariposas


----------



## PaiMei74

Lindas fotos. Larcomar está muy bien, y ese Sofa Cafe se ve muy interesante, me daré una vuelta por ahi.


----------



## J Block

Chéveres las fotos de Larcomar, Lía, me encantaron...y me dieron hambre. 










Esas flores que lucen como mariposas se llaman pensamientos.


----------



## Ralfo

Esas flores si no me equivoco son conocidas como petunias.


----------



## J Block

Ralfo said:


> Esas flores si no me equivoco son conocidas como petunias.


Esas no son petunias, son pensamientos. Estas son petunias:










Estas son pensamientos:


----------



## CessTenn

Todo muy bonito, Lia!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esta foto me gustó.


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas gracias por "los pensamientos". Bajopontino, me dió vértigo tomar esa foto.:nuts:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me imagino, yo también tengo miedo a las alturas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Super fotogènica la bruma!!!

Lindo Larcomar... que bueno que estaré cerca de "él" muy prontito.


----------



## carlos07

Para soportar el frio, no hay problema estoy llendo con pasamontañas de aquellos que solo se ven los ojos:lol: :lol: espero no me confundan con un asaltante de bancos:lol: :lol: , aunque tomaré mis cuidados, no saldre asi por las noches


----------



## Lia_01

carlos07 said:


> Para soportar el frio, no hay problema estoy llendo con pasamontañas de aquellos que solo se ven los ojos:lol: :lol: espero no me confundan con un asaltante de bancos:lol: :lol: , aunque tomaré mis cuidados, no saldre asi por las noches



Vane tú también bien abrigadita, y con su vacuna antigripal achis achis achis.
El otro día fui a visitar a una amiga que vive por la avenida 28 de Julio en Miraflores y caminé luego un poco por la calle Grimaldo del Solar, San Martín y volteé por Bolívar hasta Larco, sería la 1.30 pm, había un frío que calaba los huesos.
Empiexo por la avenida 28 de Julio esquina con Paseo de la República, están construyendo otra mole, rapidísimo, ya que hace un par de semanas no se veía naaada:bash: 

PISO 21 UNA PISCINA, BRRRR QUE FRÍO



























SIGO CAMINANDO POR LA AVENIDA:




































VOLTEO POR GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR HASTA SAN MARTÍN 









SON CALLES ANGOSTAS CON EDIFICIOS MUY ALTOS













































SIGO POR GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR HASTA LA CALLE BOLÍVAR (PARALELA DE LA AVENIDA BENAVIDES):


----------



## Lia_01

LLEGAMOS A LA ESQUINA DE GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR CON BOLÍVAR, ME ENCANTAN ESTAS 2 CASAS DE LAS ESQUINAS:



























VOLTEO POR LA CALLE BOLIVAR HACIA LARCO:



















LLEGAMOS A LA ESQUINA CON LA AVENIDA LA PAZ:









MUY BUEN HOTEL EL ARIOSTO, PERO QUE RARO QUE NO TENGA ESTRELLAS. ALGUIÉN SABE POR QUÉ RAZÓN? DODI, POR QUÉ NO TIENE ESTRELLAS ESTE HOTEL? HE VISTO OTROS QUE TAMPOCO TIENEN




































TENGO UNOS TÍOS QUE CUANDO VIENEN DE VISITA AL PERÚ SE ALOJAN EN ESTE HOTEL.


----------



## Lia_01

QUE COSA ES ESE EDIFICIO?????:nuts:


----------



## mangolight

Uy que fea entrada del hotel, totalmente nada que ver con el edificio. Parece la entrada de una casa.


----------



## J Block

Lia_01 said:


> QUE COSA ES ESE EDIFICIO?????:nuts:


Parece estudio de tv.


----------



## carlos07

Que interesantes las fotos Lia, la verdad no reconozco mucho Miraflores, andé mucho por sus calles mas no a punto de reconocerlas. La última vez que estube en Lima visitando una tia me di cuenta de la cantidad de restaurantes y casas de antiguedad que han surgido, especialmente por Larco y José Pardo, que es por donde vive ella. Me impresionan esas calles que muestras, tan llenas de multifamiliares... Los recuerdos que tengo de Miraflores son de las casitas de dos pisos con el muro bajo, el jardin en la entrada y el farolito al lado de la puerta iluminando el jardin


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bonitas esas calles de Miraflores.


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por las fotos, Lía! kay: Impecables, como siempre.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenos días*

*Mango, no me parece fea ni bonita la puerta, y como dice Dodi antes era una hostal o un hotel muy pequeño, más familiar. Mis tíos que vienen a lima a la "muerte de un obispo" siempre se alojan ahí, ya que el dueño es muy amigo de mi tío desde el colegio. Por adentro es muy bonito y elegante.
Dodi, creo que en ese edificio que funcionaban oficinas de la embajada de EEUU ahora son departamentos de vivienda.
Carlos, efectivamente las casas están despareciendo, inclusive en las urbanizaciones miraflorinas de San Antonio, El Rosedal y La Aurora. Hay muy buenos restaurants que faltarían en la Lima Histórica, es decir en El Cercado.
Pedro, yo voy buscando edificios para ponértelos en el foro, veremos como queda la mole esa, con la piscina en el piso 21.*


----------



## Lia_01

Hola!
Carlos y Dodi, lo que pasa es que con los robos y asaltos, les han puesto rejas o muros a todas las casas, inclusive cable eléctricos de muy baja potencia. 
El miércoles fui a almorzar donde unos tíos que viven en Chacarilla, mis tíos siempre me dicen como puedes vivir en Miraflores que ahí hace mucho frío, mucha humedad.hno: Pero a decir verdad llegué a Chacarilla y había más frío que acá, y ningún rayo de sol. Para hacer tiempo fui al centro comercial, que ya tendrá como 30 años de antiguedad, siempre fue muy bonito, pero NO VA CASI GENTE, no entiendo como se sostienen las tiendas ahí.
Pasé por la Southern sitio en que trabajan un par de amigas, pero me dije, mejor no las molesto que deben estar "chambeando" duro. El Centro Comercial sigue tan solitario como siempre, que pena, porque es muy bonito, tiene tiendas lindashno:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

SALGO DEL CENTRO COMERCIAL Y CAMINO UN POCO POR LA AVENIDA CAMINOS DEL INCA, QUE RARO, ME PARECE QUE ANTES HABÍAN MÁS ÁRBOLES. VOY A VER SI ME MATRICULO ACÁ PARA HACER PILATES:banana: 









OH QUE SORPRESA, AQUÍ SE HABÍA MUDADO LA PIZZERÍA LA LINTERNA QUE ANTES QUEDABA EN EL CENTRO COMERCIAL DE LA AURORA, JUNTO A WONG. CREO QUE FUE LA SEGUNDA PIZZERÍA EN LIMA DESPUÉS DE LA DIAGONAL, RECUERDO QUE SUS PIZZAS ERAN DELICIOSAS.





































BUENO, VOY A ENTRAR A PLAZA VEA A COMPRAR ALGO Y DE AHÍ ME VOY DONDE MIS TÍOS, MIREN QUE OSCURO EL DÍA, YA SON COMO LAS 12:30PM.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Así es ese centro comercial está muy bonito.


----------



## Lia_01

bajopontino eso mismo digo yo, es bonito pero NUNCA HAY GENTEhno: 
eL VIERNES feriado tuve que ir temprano al centro de Lima, ya que unas señoras alemanas que trabajan en una ONG y son amigas mías vinieron a Lima sólo por un día, ya que el sábado en la mañana tenían que irse al Cuzco, Puno, Arequipa, Ica, Ayacucho etc. etc. por eso se alojaron en una céntrica hostal cerca a la Plaza Mayor, ya que querían conocer sólo el CENTRO HISTÓRICO DE LA CIUDAD:









Quise ver el hermoso Teatro Municipal, ya que desde que se quemó no quise verlo. UNA PENA DE QUE NO LO HAYAN RESTAURADO:


















BELLISIMO TEATRO






















































EL INMUEBLE ROJO ERA EL TEATRO DE LA AAA


----------



## Lia_01

SEGUIMOS POR EL JIRÓN ICA, NOS ACERCAMOS A LA IGLESIA SAN AGUSTÍN, ME GUSTA, ES MUY SOBRIA, Y COMO TODAS LAS IGLESIAS DE LIMA Y FUERA DE LIMA EL ALTAR ES NEO-CLÇASICO:


















HOY ES DÍA DE MISA, SAN PEDRO Y SAN PABLO:









VOY A ENTRAR UN RATITO A MISA, REZARÉ UN POCO Y TOMARÉ UNAS FOTITOS SIN FLASH, YA QUE EL PADRE ESTÁ DANDO MISA, Y NO VAYA A SER QUE PARE LA MISA Y DIGA "NO SIGO LA MISA SI ESA PERSONA DE ATRAS TOMA FOTOS", LO HE ESCUCHADO EN ALGUNA OCASIÓN MENOS MAL QUE NO FUI YO, QUE VERGUENZA ME DARÍA:nuts: 



























QUE HERMOSO PÓRTICO


----------



## Lia_01

SHHHH ESTÁN EN EL SERMÓN, SÓLO VEO 2 PERSONAS ESCUCHANDO MISAhno: 



























A LA DESIMULADA METO EL LENTE ENTRE LOS BARROTES DE LA REJA DE MADERA:




































VAMOS A METER EL LENTE ENTRE LAS REJAS PARA VER BIEN EL CONVENTO:


----------



## Lia_01

MEJOR VOY SALIENDO, PASA UN RELIGIOSO Y ME MIRA CON MALA CARA, ESTOY INTERRUMPIENDO LA MISA


















QUE HERMOSA ENTRADA



























VOLTEO POR JIRÓN CAMANÁ Y LE DOY OTRA MIRADITA A ESTA HERMOSA IGLESIA, QUE SI SE DAN CUENTA NO TIENE CAMPANARIO, LO PERDIÓ EN LA GUERRA CON CHILE
hno: 


















QUE RARO, QUE NO LE HAYAN CONSTRUÍDO ALGÚN CAMPANARIO, LAS CAMPANAS AMARRADAS A UNOS BARROTES DE CEMENTO:bash:


----------



## Lia_01

JIRON CAMANA


----------



## Lia_01

LLEGAMOS A LA PLAZUELA DE SANTO DOMINGO EN JIRÓN SUPERUNDA


----------



## alezx

Lia que lindas fotos eres toda una artista, el centro de Lima se ve estupendo espero que siga mejorando cada vez mas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Este inmueble todavía sigue siendo el teatro de la AAA


----------



## El Bajopontino

La historia del Convento de San Agustín es triste, pues como se habrán dado cuenta el interior no cuenta con la riqueza arquitectónica de los otros grandes conventos de Lima, es más, no tiene altar mayor.

Aparte de los terremotos, según me he informado, la Iglesia fue saqueada durante la Guerra con Chile, estos delincuentes se robaron cuadros, altares y todo lo que se encontraba en el templo principal pero no lo que se encuentra en el interior del convento, en las capillas menores, sacristía, entre otros, lamentablemente estos espacios no están abiertos al público.

Junto al saqueo sufrió un incendio, es por ello que la iglesia perdió casi todo, si no me equivoco hasta cúpula tenía.

Ahora he visto fotos del estudio courier donde esta Iglesia aparece con una torre al igual que la Merced, que por cierto era muy bonita y alta, pero que destruida durante el levantamiento de Pierola, pues justo una de las batallas de este caudillo se libró justo en la Plazuela de San Agustin, frente al templo, varios cañonazos, trajeron abajo la única torre y campanario de la Iglesia, y bueno desde allí no ha habido intentos de resturarla.

Es más el último arreglo fue aperturar esos vanos cuadrados en ambos cuerpos de las torres, cosa que no es muy agradable.


----------



## franciscodur2003

estan bien bonitas las fotos Lia!!! y ojala que el centro de Lima siga mejorando cada dia mas.... se nota que lo que esta haciendo la municipalidad de Lima si esta funcionando...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

En San Agustín también se ven portones tapiados... Una pena, de verdad.


----------



## El Bajopontino

La portada lateral está clausurada, como dije es el templo que mas daños sufrió y hoy no queda nada de lo que fue, solo su portada retablo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Bellas las fotos... este thread es de obligaciòn para mi todas las mañanas!


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas gracias chicos, Vane gracias por dejarme acompañarte en tus mañanas. Bajopontino, que interesante todo lo que comentas, yo la verdad que estoy un poco desactualizada. La Iglesia màs pomposa que he visitado hasta ahora es San Pedro, y como no va a ser, si los Jesuítas siempre han sido ostentosos, tienen más dinero que cualquier otra orden religiosa. La AAA está bien descuidada, es decir la fachada, mi madre de jovencita trabajó para una obra teatral ahí.
Ahora voy a entrar un ratito a Santo Domingo:
A la disimulada voy a tomar fotos sin flash, acá veo más feligreses:









cruzo la calle Conde de Superunda (se escribe así?):


















ssshhh hay misa, ojalá que el padre sea miope y no me vea tomando fotos 










mmmm, que pena, no hay órgano 




























QUISIERA ENTRAR AL CONVENTO, CUESTA 5 SOLES VISITARLO, PERO LA VERDAD ES QUE ESTOY APURADA, TENGO UN ALMUERZO FAMILIAR A MEDIODÍA, SERÁ PARA LA PRÓXIMA



























NO HAY PERROS FIGURETTIS, PERO SI HAY CABALLOS COQUETONES. ME METO POR EL PASAJE NICOLÁS DE PIÉROLA:


----------



## Lia_01

YA NO HAY LLOVIZNA, PERO LAS CALLES TODAVÍA ESTÁN MOJADAS, TENGO GANAS DE TOMARME UN CAFÉ, ME DESPIDO DE LAS GRINGAS Y SIGO MI CAMINO...
ESTE RESTAURANTA SE LLAMA DUTY FREE????:nuts: 









CRUCEMOS PARA VER EL TANTRA DE GASTÓN ACURIO, VOY A VER QUE HAY EN EL MENÚ:


















MMMMM, ME COMERÍA UNA BUTIFARRA PERO SIN MAYONESA, QUE ME CAE MAL:


















SIGAMOS, LA VERDAD ES QUE YA TOMÉ DESAYUNO, NO TENGO NADA DE HAMBRE, SÓLO TOMARME ALGO CALIENTE::cheers: 









VOLTEO POR EL PASAJE SANTA ROSA:



























OH QUE INTERESANTE, SI SOY EL CANAL DE LA COMPETENCIA, Y QUÉ??:lol:


----------



## Lia_01

VOY A VER SI TOMO UN CAFÉ EN EL CLUB DE LA UNIÓN, QUE ESTÁ MUY BIEN CUIDADO:


----------



## Lia_01

YA ESTOY EN EL TAXI, QUE TENGO QUE IRME YA AL ALMUERZO:
ACÁ ESTOY, SI QUIEREN LES DOY UNA JALADITA:









BYE BYE









ESTÁN SALIENDO UNOS TÍMIDOS RAYOS SOLARES:banana: 



















TOMAMOS CAMANÁ HASTA LA PLAZA FRANCIA, EN EL CAMINO LA IGLESIA MARÍA Y JOSÉ...SE LLAMÁ ASÍ? BAJOPONTINO PLEASE:



















AHÌ FUNCIONABA LA UNIVERSIDAD CATÓLICA LETRAS, AHORA NO SÉ QUE HAY, ES LA PLAZA FRANCIA









IGLESIA DE LA RECOLETA, COLEGIO EN EL QUE ESTUDIÓ MI PAPÁ:


----------



## Lia_01

EL FUNDADOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD CATÓLICA:



















Y RUMBO A PASEO DE LA REPÙBLICA PARA TOMAR EL ZANJÓN, PREVIA FOTO AL MUSEO ITALIANO, QUE DICHO SEA DE PASO NUNCA ENTRÉ YA QUE SIEMPRE QUE QUISE IR ESTABA CERRADO, NO ASÍ EL MUSEO DE ARTE, PRECIOSA FACHADA:


















BYE BYE


----------



## El Bajopontino

Magníficas tus fotos Lía, muy bonitas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Así es Lía, esta es la iglesia de Jesús, María y José, por dentro es muy bella, nada que ver con su fachada tan sobria, una vez coloqué fotos de su interior.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lía, ésta no fue la facultad de letras de la Católica, sino el edificio que se encuentra a la izquierda de la casona roja y que es de color melón. Esa casona fue una casa creada para mujeres viudas, o algo por el estilo, fue una especie de hospicio pero no para ancianos, actualmente para variar luce tugurizado y habitado por gente, bueno, no sé si de mal vivir, pero al menos las personas que salen de ese lugar parecen serlo.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lía, verificando mis datos, creo que esa casona se llama el Hospicio Manrique  

Saludos.


----------



## Lia_01

Bajopontino, gracias por los datos. Pero te contaré que en esa casona roja si funcionaba la biblioteca de la universidad Católica y también la facultad de psicología, al lado derecho de la foto hay un edificio donde funcionaban las otras facultades. Derecho estaba en la cuadra 4 de Camaná en la casa de Riva Aguero. También me han dicho que esa iglesia por dentro es preciosa.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bueno, pues ya me hiciste dudar, porque eso fue un hospicio, lo vi hasta en reportajes, pero bueno, habrá sido de repente a finales del siglo XIX, de repente luego pasó a manos de la Católica, pero que raro que no siga perteneciendo a esta universidad.


----------



## EFRACO

Hacia 1880 Lima por ese lado de la ciudad Lima terminaba en ese edificio de los Recoletos dentro habian huertas que iban hasta los restos de la antigua muralla de Lima y detras de estos la campiña plana y en bajada hasta el Callao.


----------



## Ralfo

Como siempre lindas fotos Lia, felicitaciones. Sabes, a pesar que el invierno de Lima es triste, porque el cielo es gris casi todo el tiempo, la arquitectura de Lima resalta. Hace tres años que no visito Lima (y el Peru) y a traves de tus fotos puedo ver que Lima ha mejorado bastante. Sobre todo la veo LIMPIA y muchos de los balcones e iglesias pintadas (aunque algunos colores no me gustan). Pero a fines de Julio me encontrare otra vez con mi ciudad, como lo dije antes, mi Lima linda y caotica pero asi la quiero. De todas maneras me dare una vuelta o varias por el centro de Lima y obviamente por otros distritos.


----------



## carlos07

Lia lindas tus fotos mas una cosa me dejo pensativo, yo no recuerdo muros ni rejas alrededor del Museo Italiano? Si lo han cerrado asi es una pena los muros impiden apreciar su bellezahno:
Dodi, eres una biblioteca ambulante y que memoria, yo ni siquiera me acuerdo que almorze el viernes de la semana pasada..jajaja...Gracias tus informaciones siempre valiosas.


----------



## Lia_01

*hOLA:
Gracias chicos por vuestros comentarios.
No sólo Lima y alrededores está enrejada, obviamente por seguridad, muchos ciudades del mundo como Madrid, Barcelona también están enrejadas, ya que la delincuencia hoy en día no tiene fronteras. Recuerdo que mi esposo hace como 30 años tuvo que viajar a Bogotá por motivos de trabajo, y regresó impresionado con la novedad de que todas las casas puertas y ventanas tenían rejas, cuando acá todavía no se acostumbraba poner. No era por el terrorismo sino por los robos, aunque hoy en día estos malandrines se las ingenian para destrozar las rejas y entrar para robar, sucedió en casa de mis tíos el año pasado. Dicen que es muy peligroso dejar la casa sola. *


----------



## Lia_01

Buenas tardes, hoy les pegaré fotos tomadas esta semana de una de mis caminatas diarias, no será París, ni Nueva York, ni Buenos Aires, pero es nuestro terruño, el distrito en el que nací y vivo:
Hotel Carmel, que extraño que no tenga estrellas, siempre está lleno de turista, en la calle Atahualpa:













































Una viejita en parque con su perrito Pepín:













































una pirámide en el techo del edificio del fondo:nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

Acogedor Café de la Paz:








































































UN VALEROSO PERRO POLICÍA LLAMADO ROMANO, TAMBIÉN ES UN BUEN ACTOR Y LE GUSTA QUE LO ADMIREN:lol:


----------



## CessTenn

Muy bonito todo, se ve que eres amante de la fotografia, Lia


----------



## J Block

Lindas las últimas fotos Lía. Extraño el Café de la Paz.


----------



## Lia_01

Gracias cess, me gusta también tomar fotos a gente, animales, el movimiento diario de una ciudad. 
Ahora me voy directo a la calle San Martín, paralela a la calle Bolívar, a la que retraté hace un par de semanas. Cuántos edificios han construído, prácticamente quedan muy pocas casas, esas calles son angostas, esta es paralela a 28 de Julio también.


























































































Este último edificio me gusta bastante


----------



## Lia_01

Gracias block, es muy acogedor ese restaurant, siempre está lleno de turista a la hora de almuerzo.


----------



## Lia_01

UNA BONITA CASA, DE LAS QUE QUEDAN POCAS POR ESTOS LARES:



























UN SIMPÁTICO EDIFICIO









hotel Exclusive, ya tiene sus años:


----------



## *ClauDia*

Wow Lía q puedo decir vales un Perú!


----------



## skyperu34

Que buenas fotos, me causo mucha gracia el perro policia...!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Sí que buenas fotos, a mi también me gustan cuando le tomas fotos a los perros, por cierto en el parque kennedy hay muchos gatos que viven allí totalmente libres, sólo que se les ve mayormente por las noches, aunque de día he visto unos cuantos.


----------



## J Block

El Bajopontino said:


> Sí que buenas fotos, a mi también me gustan cuando le tomas fotos a los perros, por cierto en el parque kennedy hay muchos gatos que viven allí totalmente libres, sólo que se les ve mayormente por las noches, aunque de día he visto unos cuantos.


He visto varios gatitos de día tambien, por lo menos ya no ves roedores rondando por el parque como hace un par de décadas atrás.


----------



## Lia_01

*Claudi, tú también, todas valemos un Perú 
sky, block, bajopontino, más bien yo no veo muchos gatos como antes. En la casa de mi madre se ha metido un gato al jardín interior, parece que se ha caído de la casa de atrás, la cosa es que la gatita ya se quedó en casa, es la mascota ahora...., es de lo más sociable. 
Este perro policía llamado Romano, inteligentísimo y además muy atento, les está enviando un saludo, :nuts: :lol: Yo le dije un "saludito para mis amigos de Incascrapers" y parece que el can entendió, muy educado.*


----------



## carlos07

Lia muy lindas tus fotos, Miraflores siempre Miraflores, no será Nueva York, Paris o Buenos Aires, le basta ser Lima, una ciudad divertida, cosmopolita y acogedora.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lia_01 said:


> *Claudi, tú también, todas valemos un Perú
> sky, block, bajopontino, más bien yo no veo muchos gatos como antes. En la casa de mi madre se ha metido un gato al jardín interior, parece que se ha caído de la casa de atrás, la cosa es que la gatita ya se quedó en casa, es la mascota ahora...., es de lo más sociable.
> Este perro policía llamado Romano, inteligentísimo y además muy atento, les está enviando un saludo, :nuts: :lol: Yo le dije un "saludito para mis amigos de Incascrapers" y parece que el can entendió, muy educado.*


Ojalá puedas tomarle fotos a algún gato por allí.

Yo aprendí a querer a los gatos cuando mi gata llegó pequeña a mi casa, se escapó de la casa de mi vecino, en esa casa cambian de gato cada año, ni uno le dura, en cambio la mía fue toda una suertuda, ya lleva en mi casa 8 años y medio.


----------



## Lia_01

*Bajopontino, y no te miento, YO VI UN GATO EN PARQUE CENTRAL DE MIRAFLORES EN PLENA MAÑANA:nuts: Lo comenté con mi madre, que raro, un gato en el parque, no tenía en ese momento la cámara, pero PROMETO TOMARLE UNA FOTO SI VEO ALGUNO OTRA VEZ, Y SE VEO UN RATÓN TAMBIÉN LE TOMARÉ OTRA FOTO. También le tomaré a la gatita que ha ido a establecerse al jardín de mi mamá, aunque cuando voy se esconde entre las plantas, creo que tiene que tomar confianza conmigo todavía. 
Carlos nuevamente gracias.

QUE TENGAN UN BUEN DOMINGO, y esperar el partido con Argentina, eso sí, dudo que ganemos, pero nunca se pierde las esperanzas, o sí?*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Claro Lía, yo también he visto gatos a plena luz del día, sino que hay que estar muy atentos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

El Bajopontino said:


> Ojalá puedas tomarle fotos a algún gato por allí.
> 
> Yo aprendí a querer a los gatos cuando mi gata llegó pequeña a mi casa, se escapó de la casa de mi vecino, en esa casa cambian de gato cada año, ni uno le dura, en cambio la mía fue toda una suertuda, ya lleva en mi casa 8 años y medio.


Ahh esta historia la leì hace algún tiempo... admiro a los que aman a los gatos... yo no puedo tener porque soy alèrgica.... pero son increiblemente independientes.... que pienso que todos deberìamos ser asì.... ir por lo nuestro sin mas ni mas.

Nos vemos en el cafecito Jhon..

Lìa increibles tus fotos...... me encanta este thread


----------



## Lia_01

Buenas tardes!
Vane, yo no soy alergica a casi nada, sólo a los mariscos y naranjahno: 
Dodi, me parece buena tu idea, pero tendría que ser despúes de fiestas patrias, y me parece que deberíamos ir todos a tomar sólo un cafecito, conversar, conocernos, podría ser un sábado en la mañana, algún desayuno, como en el restaurant San Antonio que los precios son módicos. Ya la próxima vez podríamos ya visitar monumentos, edificios, museos etc. con bajopontino, iman, que tienen muchos conocimientos sobre esos temas.
bajopontino lo OFRECIDO ES DEUDA, así que hoy me fui en la mañana al parque central de Miraflores COMO BUSCAGATOS, me comentaban los jardineros que hay cientos y están en las copas de los árboles escondidos, hay un par de señoras, una de ellas extranjera que les trae comida, algunos bajan de los árboles y a los otros les tiran para arriba las bolsas con comida, los felinos mismos monos las atrapan en el aire. Comencemos a buscar gatos:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :



























mmmm, todavía no veo ninguno, los jardineros me dicen: señora, espere un momentito y verá alguno:









SEÑOOOOORAAAAAA AHI ESTÁ CORRIENDO UNO:





































MMMM NO ME CONVENCE, QUIERO VER MÁS GATOS:


----------



## Lia_01

ESTE ME PARECIÓ EL GATO MÁS LINDO Y MENOS TÍMIDO, LOS GATOS A DIFERENCIA DE LOS PERROS NO SON TAN FIGURETIS, MÁS BIEN SE ESCONDEN:




































BUENO, SIGO CAMINANDO DELANTE DE LA IGLESIA, A UN COSTADO HAY PLANTAS, UN TÍMIDO GATO NEGRO, QUE TAN MALA FAMA TIENE ESTOS GATITOS NEGROS PORQUE SE CREE QUE TRAEN MALA SUERTE, Y EL POBRE MININO PARECE QUE LO SABE Y SE ESCONDE, ME PARECE PRECIOSO:




























ME TENGO QUE AGACHAR, PORQUE SINÓ NO LES PUEDO TOMAR LA FOTO:
ME VOY POR EL PASAJE ENTRE LA IGLESIA Y LA MUNICIPALIDAD:


----------



## Lia_01

SAN ANTONIO PARA LOS DEVOTOS Y PARA LAS QUE BUSCAN NOVIO:









DEBAJO DE SAN ANTONIO OTRO GATO NEGRO MUY GORDO:






















































EL JARDÍN DE ATRÁS DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD:


----------



## Lia_01

*VOLTEA, VOLTEA GATITO*



















ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, HAN VISTO QUE GORDOS ESTÁN?:cheers: 





































BUENO, YA ME CANSÉ POR HOY DE PEGAR FOTOS, ESPERO QUE HAYAN DISFRUTADO ESTE PASEO GATUNO:banana: :banana: :banana: :nuts: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## J Block

Jeje...los gatitos...

Gracias por las fotos Lía.


----------



## dicobo

Lia,
Gracias por las fotos de los gatos, están buenísimas. Antes no me gustaban, ahora me encantan...


----------



## Aedus

Siempre sigo tus simpáticas fotos de Miraflores aunque casi no posteo. Pero ahora viendo los gastos me acordé que en casa tenemos una gata blanca y negra. Es huraña. Hace muchos años llegamos a tener un gato blanco con un ojo verde y otro ojo azul. Pero los guardianes de una construcción se lo comieron... :bash: :nuts: Entre estas últimas fotos me gustó el gato naranja.


----------



## J Block

Aedus said:


> Hace muchos años llegamos a tener un gato blanco con un ojo verde y otro ojo azul. Pero los guardianes de una construcción se lo comieron... :bash: :nuts: Entre estas últimas fotos me gustó el gato naranja.


Qué asco. Eran perros guardianes o humanos?


----------



## W!CKED

A mi particularmente no me gustan los gatos, me dan miedo :lol: y peor, mi abuelita dicen que son el diablo disfrazado :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

J3R3MY said:


> A mi particularmente no me gustan los gatos, me dan miedo :lol: y peor, mi abuelita dicen que son el diablo disfrazado :lol:


J3R3My... tan viejo y creyendo en cuentos de brujas


----------



## *ClauDia*

:rofl:


----------



## W!CKED

:sleepy:


----------



## skyperu34

Que bellos gatos, pareciera que ya son patrimonio del parque Kennedy. Me encantaría llevarme a todos...


----------



## CessTenn

Vane de Rosas said:


> J3R3My... tan viejo y creyendo en cuentos de brujas


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Que buena!

Cute cats, Lia!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lía, te pasaste con las fotos de los gatos, pues hay que tener paciencia para verlos, todos me gustaron, que bonitos y que bueno que haya gente qeu se preocupe por alimentarlos.

Justo un sábado por la noche vi a DAniel F. el vocalista de Leucemia acompañado de una chica con un cooler lleno de comida para los gatos, ellos mismos les daban.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola 
La verdad es que a mí tampoco me gustan, pero el gato color zanahoria me pareciò encantador, un poco figureti. También me gustó el negro, el primero, el que se encondió, muy miedoso, pobrecito.
Anécdota: al verme ayer corriendo tras los gatos (porque se escapan muy rápido) uno de los jardineros de la municipalidad me dice "QUIERE QUE LE CONSIGA UN GATO? AHORITA MISMO SE LO TRAIGO":nuts: hno: NO LE DIGO, SÒLO QUIERO FOTOGRAFIARLOS, creo que el trabajador quería que le tomara una foto con uno de esos mininos, tal vez no capté su pregunta.:nuts: *


----------



## carlos07

Lia, que bonitos los gatos, me gustan mucho, mi abuela tenia muchos y te aseguro que si los hubiera visto a esos de las fotos se los llevaba a su casa :lol: :lol: a mi me encantan mas tengo dos perros y uno es boxer, odia a los felinoshno: me da pena mas prefiero tener paz en el hogar:lol: :lol: 
Dodi, Lia, si se reunen en algun lugar posteen una fecha, con hora y lugar, estaré presente. Claro entre el 18 y 27 de julio si fuera para despues de las fiestas no será posible mas no faltará oportunidad


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Líaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ese gato negro!!! (el gordo no, el que se escondió) I saw it!!! Jajajajaja, puse a prueba mi lado supersticioso cuando lo vi pasar justo a mi lado (en una banca frente a la iglesia de Miraflores) pero nada de nada! Puro cuento ese de que los gatos negros traen mala suerte.


Están muuuuuuy buenas las fotos! Felicidades!


----------



## Lia_01

Carlos, Dodi, no piensen que sólo fui de BUSCAGATOS, quería ir a la calle San Martín porque me dijeron que el chifita de la primera cuadra volteando por la avenida Larco había abierto, después de siglos. Ese chifita que era muy feo el local, tenía el mejor chifa de Lima, era famosísimo, venía gente de todas partes y compraba para llevar a su casa. Hace un montón de años los chinos se fueron a EEUU creo, o tal vez regresaron a la China y cerró. Pero me dijeron que abrieron, fui a ver, resulta que son otros los dueños, el local por dentro no es tan feo como antes, pero qué tal será la comida?
Sigo mi camino por la avenida Larco:


----------



## Lia_01

voy a caminar un poco por la calle San Martín, quiero ver el Hotel Sol de Oro, ahí trabajaba una amiga:


----------



## Lia_01

Este es el restaurant RAFAEL, es de Rafael Osterling:






















































PARECE UN CONSULTORIO DE DENTISTAS:



















ESTOY DE REGRESO A LA AVENIDA LARCO:


----------



## Lia_01

ME VOY A TOMAR UN CAFECITO:





































HASTA MAÑANA


----------



## franciscodur2003

Lia! de verdad eres la mejor del foro!! que tales fotos que tomas...son una maravilla!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Buenas las fotos.

Por lo visto ya le cambiaron ese color verde horrible que tenía este edificio.


----------



## Lia_01

Buenas tardes 
Bajopontino, a mí no me gusta la pintura verde en los inmuebles, salvo excepciones. Tampoco me gusta mucho el verde en la ropa, el verde sólo en jardines. Tal vez por ahí algún tapiz verde en algún sillón o sofá.
Dodi, recuerdo la casa recién pintada de blanco tipo buque, pero a mí no me gusta mucho ese estilo, como me olvidé tomarle fotos. La casa que te gusta y que a mí también me gusta (le tomé una foto más cerca) tipo tudor están desapareciendo.
Hace un par de días me fui a caminar por Barranco, hacía un frío que calaba los huesos, estaba lloviznando. Hacía años que no caminaba por Barranco, y quise ver como se encontraba, muy lindos edificios en el malecón la parte moderna, empiezo a caminar desde ahí, tengo la vista de los edificios colindantes de Miraflores en Armendáriz. Los edificios son mucho más bajos que los de los malecones miraflorinos, ya que el terreno de Barranco no es muy bueno, ya lo hemos visto con los terremotos pasados. Noté poca seguridad policial, un poco solitarias las calles:


----------



## Lia_01

....y hablando de VERDE, en uno de estos edificios vive el autor de LA CASA VERDE


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## franciscodur2003

que hermoso es Miraflores y Barranco.... unos distritos espectaculares


----------



## Lia_01

Buenas tardes, francisco y dodi, qué es ese inmueble rojo? parece como un colegio. Yo seguí caminando por calles que desconocía, y encontré esta Iglesia que parece que pertenece a un colegio, alguién sabe còmo se llama?




































Comienza a lloviznar, el cielo está bien cargado, llego a la avenida Sáenz Peña, hermosa avenida, ahí queda la bellísima embajada de España, la casa Dasso....y muy bonitas casas, parece que uno se transporta al pasado, en Barranco como que se siente nostalgia:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

SAENZ PEÑA:


















EMBAJADA DE ESPAÑA


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

ME VOY A SENTAR UN MOMENTITO A DESCANSAR, AUNQUE ME PELO DE FRÍO:


















QUE YA ME CANSÉ:cheers: 
FUI A CASA DE MI MADRE Y PUDE TOMARLE UNA FOTO A LA GATITA INVASORA DEL JARDÍN, PARECE MUY SOCIABLE:


















ME VOY A TOMAR UN CAFÉ, QUE NO ME SIENTO BIEN, ESTOY CON EL CUERPO CORTADO, PARECE QUE ME QUIERE AGARRAR LA GRIPINA:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

hola dodi, la gata llamada "Gatita" ya estableció su hogar en el jardín de mi mamá, le compré una casita que es para perritos (ya que no hay para gatos), y ahora la ocupa ella muy feliz, es decir que ya se quedó para siempre. Dodi, el colegio es inmenso, una manzana, es de mujeres, yo metí la cabeza por una ventana que estaba abierta y vi bastantes chicas uniformadas, por razones obvias no tomé fotos.
Sigo caminando por Barranco, por avenida Grau, hasta el parque Municipal:




































LA CASA DE LOS FANTASMAS^^ :


----------



## Lia_01

Está muy bonito Barranco, tiene ese aire de pueblo bonito, antiguo, bohemio, ojalá que la nueva administración municipal la mejoré, ya que se ve por partes muuuy abandonado, y NO SE VE MUCHA SEGURIDAD POLICIAL:






















































ESTOY CON MAREOS POR ESO ME SALIÓ ASÍ LA FOTO:nuts: 













































QUE RICO HUELE, A PARRILLA


----------



## Lia_01

Avenida Pedro de Osma:









































































MUNICIPALIDAD A LA DERECHA Y NOS VAMOS AL PUENTE DE LOS SUSPIROS:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## *ClauDia*

Ah ya gracias Lia, sip toncs será dentro de un mes q capaz voy xq quiero disfrutar de ese espectáculo sin mucha gente a mi alrededor jaja. Hoy tb hubiese sido un día perfecto para recorrer el parque de día xq esta haciendo un sol bastante agradable ojalá x hallá sea lo mismo y no encontrarlo nublado.


----------



## Lia_01

Claudi, tú estás en la Molina? te pregunto por el sol, que acá en Miraflores está nubladísimo, oscuro y helado. Ayer en el parque también había bastante frío, y eso que en esa zona que ya no está cerca al mar el clima es mejor.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Aja acá en la Molina esta hace un rato estaba haciendo bastante sol pero ahora se nublo :S . Bueh.. lo bueno de vivir en la molina es que tienes un clima mas agradable en invierno que el de san isidro, san miguel o miraflores donde hay mucha mas humedad. 

Pues yo creo q x el parque de la reserva la situacion no cambia mucho .. ire a conocerlo este fin tal vez.


----------



## J Block

Lía te pasaste! Tus fotos del Parque de la Reserva están mostras!


----------



## El Bajopontino

WOw y milveces wow, las fotos del parque de la reserva están espectaculares.


----------



## Lia_01

*gracias bajoponti, block y Dodi.

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DODI MAPAMUNDISTA!!!!! QUE LA PASES CHEVERE, MOSTRO, BACÁN, BRAVAZO........:banana: 










SALUD!!! MAPAMUNDISTA-DODI POR TU NUEVA EDAD
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: *


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Este túnel está tan perfecto que algún despistado hasta podría pensar en guarecerse dentro de él en caso de lluvia. :lol: 

Nuevamente hiciste historia con esta primicia fotográfica, Lía. Las fotos están preciosas.  
Como dices, si bien de día no se aprecia la espectacularidad de las luces y los rayos láser, sí se puede disfrutar del alma bucólica del parque, que no se ha perdido, como temía el buen Macross. El lugar sigue luciendo apacible, como corresponde a todo parque que se respete. Eso me alegra. Más bien se ha realzado su belleza, con el arreglo de sus jardines y con el añadido de detalles muy pintorescos, como ese caminito de estanques y piletitas en miniatura, o ese puentecito peatonal sobre ellas.
El contraste del perfecto verde de los jardines y el blanco de los chorros me parece hermoso. Ojalá que el volumen de la música sea el más bajo posible, para que no se pierda el encanto de la tranquilidad.

Me parece importante que cobren la entrada, para que de esa manera quede asegurado el financiamiento de largo plazo de la obra y no salga algún antipático a cuestionarla.

Gran aporte, Lía. kay:


----------



## alezx

Ha quedado excelente me sorprendio bastante esta muy lindo el parque de la reserva, muy lindas tus fotos Lia , saludos


----------



## pierejean

Lia ver tus fotos es un placer,en verdad que hermosas tomas y nada que decir del parque...esta !ESPECTACULAR!!!!!!,muchas gracias por mostrarnos esta belleza de lima,un gran abarzo para ti.

A facil que tienes planeado hacer un thread en el foro internacional con estas bellezas de fotos verdad? quien mejor que la misma que tomo las pictures para hacer ese thread y dejar a todos los foristas internacionales boca abierta como quede yo!


----------



## Lia_01

hola chicos y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios . Pedro yo igual que tú opino que está bien cobrar entrada, que es un precio razonable para la belleza del espectáculo que ofrece este bellísimo parque. La entrada de 2 soles a 4 soles es menor que la de un cine, y además ayuda a conservar siempre bien el parque. Muchas gracias alezx y pierre, no he pensado en abrir un foro en el internacional, ya que sería bueno que los internacionales nos visiten al Incascrapers. Dodi, una sobadita a la jorobita!!!::lol: He tratado de abrir un blog pero no sé como se hace.hno: 
Unas caminatas por el parque días de esta semana en la mañana, me gustó el colorido:































































ESTOS CUADROS ME PARECIERON MUY INTERESANTES, SON PINTADOS POR ESTE ARTISTA JAPONÉS CON CAÑA, HE TOMADO UNA FOTO DE LA DESCRIPCIÓN DE ESTE TIPO DE ARTE:


----------



## Lia_01

HERMOSO Y LEAL ROMANO, ESTE PERRO ES MUY SOCIABLE, PERO TAMBIÉN ES UN BUEN PERRO POLICÍA ESTE PASTOR ALEMÁN:



























HACE UN PAR DE DÍAS CUZCO Y AYACUCHO SE MUDARON A LIMA, ME ENCANTARON LOS COLORES QUE RESALTABAN BAJO ESTE CIELO GRIS LIMEÑO:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*dodi, no puedo comentar nada en tu blog, no sé como hacerlo. Me encanta esa raza pastor alemán, son muy leales, obedientes e inteligentes, también son como la mayoría de los perros cariñosos.
Una caminata hace un par de semanas por el malecón 28 de Julio, Balta, volteo por la calle San Martín a la avenida 28 de Julio hasta Ocharán, volteo no sé por que calle, de allí nuevamente a la avenida Larco y luego por Fanning y llego al malecón ufff me cansé:cheers: *




































NO SÉ QUE RESTAURANT ES EL DE ENFRENTEhno:


----------



## Lia_01

*COMO AFEAN ESOS CABLES AÉREOS, QUE SON DEL TELÉFONO Y DEL CABLE, YA QUE LA LUZ ELÉCTRICA ES SUBTERRÁNEA. QUE TAL BACHE EL DE LA PISTAhno: *













































:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: 

UNA MALHUMORADA PERRITA LLAMADA PAULINA:nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

BUENO, YA ME VOY A MI CASA QUE ME PELO DE FRÍO.... [I


----------



## carlos07

Lia buenas tus fotos, estube en Lima y vivo bien cerca al parque de la Reserva aunque sali para Montevideo el dia 27de madrugada y ya no vi la inauguración, dias antes me habia dado una vuelta al parque con mi abuelo mas aún se encontraba cerrado, saque algunas fotos inclusive del pasaje Velarde que Dodi comenta, las pondré en breve, vuelvo despues de tiempo y me encuentro con buenas fotos, felicidades.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que lindas fotos Lia  gracias por tu esfuerzo... se nota que lo haces con mucho carinho


----------



## El Bajopontino

Como siempre muy bonitas tus fotos Lía.


----------



## Canelita

Lía, como siempre, hermosas tus tomas. Como se nota que conoces tan bien Miraflores (y otros lugares) a pie, deberías pensar en organizar caminatas turísticas en grupo. Serías la guía perfecta.


----------



## GUANE

Lia que buenas fotos y que riqueza arquitectónica la de Lima, espero pronto pasar unos días en esa bella ciudad.

Me gustaron mucho la iglesia de San Francisco y el tunel de agua, divertido :nuts:


----------



## CessTenn

Me encanta esta foto, Lia!









Y el Parque de la reserva esta fenomenal. Merece su thread propio. Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## skyperu34

AAAHHH ! Que bonita la ultima foto, buen trabajo lia como siempre !


----------



## Lia_01

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Estos días he estado ocupadísima y he tenido muy poco tiempo para tomar y ver fotos, sorry.
Estas fotos las tomé hace como dos semanas, desde la avenida 28 de Julio de Miraflores, apreciando hermosas casas que todavía quedan en pie, algunos bonitos edificios, otros no tanto:








volteo por Grimaldo del Solar y luego media cuadra de San Martín para entrar por una calle de una sola cuadra llamada Sucre:









Calle Sucre:








ESOS CABLES TELEFÓNICOS QUE HORRIBLES SE VENhno:


----------



## Lia_01

hola Dodi, recién te leo, muy buen dato nos das.  
Volteo por la calle Bolívar. dodi, los edificios de atrás son los de Gremco, en el Paseo de la República:



























UNA BONITA QUINTA:













































VOLTEO POR GRIMALDO DEL SOLAR, ESE EDIFICIO DE REJA AZUL ANTES PERTENECIA A LA EMBAJADA DE EEUU, AHORA SON OFICINAS DE LA COLGATE:


----------



## GUANE

Una preguntica si no es molestia...

Si voy a Lima cuales son los sitios que no me debo perder?

Que tan cara es la vida allá?

Gracias y Lia de nuevo, excelentes fotos. En Barranquilla Colombia, hay casas muy parecidas a las que muestras en las últimas fotos (si no estoy mal es arquitectura republicana).


----------



## Lia_01

VOLTEO POR LA AVENIDA BENAVIDES, QUE TENGO QUE IR UN RATO A COMPRAR ALGO A VIVANDA, ME ENCANTA VIVANDA:cheers: 






















































VOLTEO POR LARCO HACIA LA AVENIDA 28 DE JULIO Y ME ENCUENTRO CON UN CAN MUY NERVIOSO Y LADRADOR QUE DICE SU AMA QUE SE LLAMA MATEO Y TIENE 2 AÑO, ES OTRO DE NUESTROS PERROS LIMEÑOS:









EL CHERRY, NO ESTÁ NADA BONITO, ESOS PLÁSTICOS AL COSTADO DERECHO, PARA EVITAR EL FRÍO LO AFEAN MUCHO:









HASTA LA PRÓXIMA


----------



## amarengo

Buena colección de fotos aunque muchos quisieramos que terminen esos enmarañados cables que desordenan la visión de nuestra ciudad. Espero que Telefónica haga algo por ello.


----------



## Lia_01

HOLA GUANE, A LO MEJOR UNO DE LOS ARQUITECTOS FORISTAS TE LO PUEDE DECIR, YO LA VERDAD ES QUE VEO Y A VECES ME GUSTA ALGUNA CASA, O ALGÚN EDIFICIO, PERO NO SÉ DE ESTILOS DE EPOCA SON, MIRAFLORES ES UN DISTRITO RELATIVAMENTE MODERNO, TIENE UNOS 150 AÑOS DE FUNDACIÓN, ESO CREO.
SITIOS QUE DEBES CONOCER HAY MUCHOS, DEPENDE CUÁNTOS DÍAS TE QUEDES, Y CON CUANTO CUENTAS PARA GASTAR. LIMA ES UNA CIUDAD QUE TIENE SITIOS MUY LINDOS, MUY INTERESANTES, HAY MUCHA VARIEDAD DE TODO, NO ES UNA CIUDAD CARA A DIFERENCIA DE CHILE, ARGENTINA...CREO QUE HAY UN FORO QUE TE RECOMIENDAN SITIOS. TIENES QUE IR A VER LAS FUENTES DE AGUA EN EL PARQUE DE LA RESERVA, TE LO RECOMIENDO. EN MIRAFLORES TIENES QUE IR A LARCOMAR, EN EL CENTRO HISTÓRICO DE LA CIUDAD TIENES MUCHÍSIMO QUE VER. BARRANCO, TE PUEDES DAR UNA VUELTITA POR AHÍ...NO SÉ QUÉ MAS RECOMENDARTE, YA QUE USTEDES TIENEN CIUDADES PRECIOSAS.


----------



## Lia_01

amarengo said:


> Buena colección de fotos aunque muchos quisieramos que terminen esos enmarañados cables que desorden la vision de nuestra ciudad. Espero que Telefónica haga algo por ello.



OJALÁ NOS ESCUCHEN, SEÑORES DE LA TELEFÓNICA POR FAVOR, YA DE UNA VEZ QUITEN ESOS HORRENDOS CABLES:bash: :bash: :bash: DEBERÍAN PONERLOS DEBAJO DE LAS PISTAS Y VEREDAS COMO LA LUZ ELECTRICAhno:


----------



## GUANE

Muchas gracias por tu información. Espero a fin de año conocer toda lima :banana:


----------



## Lia_01

Tenía que hacer unos asuntos en el Centro Comercial de San Isidro y aproveché para tomar fotos, esa zona como se ha modernizado en estos últimos años, hay más gente que en cualquier otro distrito. El dia estaba helado para variar, así que aproveché para caminar un poquito por estas cuadras, llego a las Begonias:


























































































ESTE SAGA TIENE LA FACHADA MUCHO MÁS BONITO QUE EL QUE ESTÁ EN MIRAFLORES ESQUINA PARDO CON AREQUIPA, QUE ES FEÍSIMO POR FUERA.


----------



## Lia_01

LOS CAAAAAAAAAAABLES:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: hno:


----------



## Lia_01

ME VOY DE REGRESO, PARA RIVERA NAVARRETE













































VOLTEO POR RIVERA NAVARRETE Y ME ENCUENTRO CON EL NUEVO BANCO DE SAGA:


----------



## Lia_01

QUE COSA ES LO DE ENFRENTE? PARECE UN PAR DE RESTAURANTS? :cheers: 



























ME VOY A DAR UNA VUELTA POR ESTE PARQUE, QUE EN SÓTANO FUNCIONA UNA GRAN PLAYA DE ESTACIONAMIENTO:


----------



## J Block

Chéveres tus fotos Lía! Ese restaurante en Rivera Navarrete es La Carreta, el del abuelo de Sebvill.


----------



## Lia_01

HOLA DODI, PERO POR ACÁ HAN ESTADO ROMPIENDO PISTAS LA TELEFÓNICA, DICEN QUE PARA LOS CABLES:nuts: ????




































PASABA UNA NORTEAMERICANA CON SU EMPLEADA Y SU MASCOTA, LE PREGUNTÉ QUE RAZA ERA Y ME DIJO ·"%&%$((TERRIER, LA VERDAD ES QUE NO LE ENTENDI NADAhno: , ESO SI, SE LLAMA BILL, SERÁ POR BILL :lol: CLINTON???




































SALGO NUEVAMENTE A LA AVENIDA RIVERA NAVARRETE


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

lia eres realmente espectacular y tus fotos tambien lo son


----------



## Lia_01

AH VERDAD, TIENE SU TIEMPO AHÍ, GRACIAS POR LA INFO BLOCK, HACE MUCHÍSIMOS AÑOS HE IDO, POR LO VISTO SEBAS Y SU FAMILY SON DUEÑOS DE CASI TODOS LOS RESTAURANTS DE LIMA:lol: :lol: :cheers: 
DODI, LOS DUENDES NO ESTÁ TAN FEO, LO QUE PASA ES QUE ANTES ESTABA DE MODA, HABÍA UN RESTAURANT ESPAÑOL, QUE TOCABAN Y BAILABAN FLAMENCO CREO??? YA ME ESTOY OLVIDANDO:nuts: :bash: 




































LA IGLESIA LUTERANA ALEMANA, VARIOS DE MIS PRIMOS SE CASARON AHÍ, TAMBIÉN HAN BAUTIZADO A SUS HIJOS:









OTRO HOTEL AL FRENTE:









TOMO UN TAXI Y SALIMOS POR EL PARQUE DE LAS AMÉRICAS, NO SÉ COMO SE LLAMA ESA IGLESIA EN EL PARQUE, HACE MAS DE 20 AÑOS FUI A UNA MISA DE DIFUNTOS, Y ME ROBARON TODOS LOS FAROS DE MI VOLKSWAGEN, QUE EN ESE ENTONCES ESTABA NUEVECITO, ME IMAGINO QUE HOY EN DÍA DEBE HABER MÁS VIGILANCIAhno:


----------



## Lia_01

GRACIAS TRUJILLO, FUE UN DÍA DE NEGOCIOS:lol: 
DODI, NO SÉ QUE ES MAR ROJOhno: NI LA CHICA TERREMOTOhno:


----------



## Lia_01

si dodi, ahora me acuerdo de la Carreta, carnes, parrillas....es que el alemán me visita de vez en cuando, tengo que tomar ubicaina o memorex.....:bash: :cheers: hno:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Wow, mostras las fotos de Las Begonias y Navarrete.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy bonitas tus fotos Lía. Bue recorrido por San Isidro.


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Lia, antes de salir de Lima me di una vuelta por Ripley y Saga Falabella, en busca de regalos, encontre buenas ofertas, ropa bonita y a buenos precios, me dieron ganas de hacer un crediario mas me contube:lol:


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas gracias chicos. Carlos hay que tener cuidado con las tarjetas de crédito, son una tentación que uno se acaba amarrando comprando cosas que a veces uno ni necesita.
El otro día estuve por la zona límite Miraflores con San Isidro, desde Tudela y Varela caminé por Víctor Maúrtua, hermosa zona, han hecho lindos edificios:
Casa muy bonita en Tudela y Varela:








Entro por Sucre para ver ese edificio que me encanta, en mi otra vida seguramente que fui una o un arquitecto:nuts: 



























Parece que a estos perros les dan poco para comer, o ya se lo habrán comido todo???:cheers: 



























hermosa casa:




































me gusta este edificio:


----------



## Lia_01

sigo caminando por Víctor Maúrtua hasta Dasso:

















































































en el puesto de revistas dos chihuahuas, de lo más cariñosos, y eso que ni me conocen, estos perritos son demasiado sociables, es decir que no sirven de defensa:









LLego a Dasso:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

parque Roosevelt:


----------



## Lia_01

salgo a Camino Real:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenas fotos Lia como siempre ! Ahi una vez mas las torres gemelas con sus 23 pisos, las más altas del país....


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Estaba hospedada a dos cuadras mas o menos del Cherry.... aunque se ven feas las mamparas contra el frio... protegen bastante.

San Isidro so cute!!! me encanta excelentes fotos amiga.


----------



## Lia_01

*sky, te refieres a las torres del Hotel Marriott? creo que son las más altas del país? o te refieres a ese par de edificios en Camino REal donde vivió hasta el final nuestro expresidente Belaúnde Terry? no sabía que tenían 23 pisos. 
Vane, es que el frío está horrendo, ahora en agosto está peor, me tienes escribiendo con mitones, gorro de lana, chalinahno: Te mandé unos saludines, que pena que no nos llegamos a ver, pero será para la próxima vez. Lo bueno del frío es que es muy rico caminar, no te cansas, más bien quiere caminar más ya que uno entra en calor, porque en verano es imposible andar hasta una cuadra uno se cansa*:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> *sky, te refieres a las torres del Hotel Marriott? creo que son las más altas del país? o te refieres a ese par de edificios en Camino REal donde vivió hasta el final nuestro expresidente Belaúnde Terry? no sabía que tenían 23 pisos.
> Vane, es que el frío está horrendo, ahora en agosto está peor, me tienes escribiendo con mitones, gorro de lana, chalinahno: Te mandé unos saludines, que pena que no nos llegamos a ver, pero será para la próxima vez. Lo bueno del frío es que es muy rico caminar, no te cansas, más bien quiere caminar más ya que uno entra en calor, porque en verano es imposible andar hasta una cuadra uno se cansa*:


Lo siento mucho y ademàs Dodi tambièn creo que anda enojado conmigo porque me escribiò y nunca les contestè..... merezco un :bash: .Pero no me vi con nadie en realidad... mejor asì nadie puede regañarme...

Y me tomè un chocolate caliente en el Cherry que me cayò mal ah.... ya como que no me gusta mucho... pero en la dulcerìa Josè Antonio uffffffffffffffffffff hicimos cola para sentarnos pero valiò la pena... lo màximo! el espumoso de lùcuma espectacular.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, que bonitas esas fotos de Miguel Dasso.


----------



## Jose Perez

Lia me encantan tus fotos,esa zona es super nice de las mejores de San Isidro!!


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas gracias chicos, muy nice, muy fashion:lol: :lol: :lol: .
Vane, no te preocupes, que será para la pròxima, yo también tenía mil cosas que hacer. A mí me cae pésimo el chocolate caliente, y me imagino que en Cherry me caería peor. Te fuiste a la pastelería San Antonio? o al restaurant José Antonio? En la pastelería San Antonio si hay muy ricas cosas, y me encanta el café capucchino, acompañado con un relámpago o un sifredo de menta con chocolate. :cheers:


----------



## carlos07

Esta foto me gusto, creo haber visto este inmueble en una pagina de arquitectur de la UNI o me estoy equivocando? es un conjunto habitacional?
Lia no te preocupes soy de lo mas ahorrativo, aunque siempre en Lima me descontrolo un poquito es que la ropa la veo novedosa y buena, nuestro algodon es insuperable :banana: esta zona es muy simpatica lo que no tuve tiempode ver es como quedo Dasso, con los cambios, me refiero si auemnto el comercio


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> Muchas gracias chicos, muy nice, muy fashion:lol: :lol: :lol: .
> Vane, no te preocupes, que será para la pròxima, yo también tenía mil cosas que hacer. A mí me cae pésimo el chocolate caliente, y me imagino que en Cherry me caería peor. Te fuiste a la pastelería San Antonio? o al restaurant José Antonio? En la pastelería San Antonio si hay muy ricas cosas, y me encanta el café capucchino, acompañado con un relámpago o un sifredo de menta con chocolate. :cheers:


Jajajaja.. si seguro que cae mal el chocolate... pero amiga lo tenìa cerca y el frio me mataba..

Bueno si fui a la dulcerìa San Antonio aunque habìa cualquier cantidad de gente esperando mesa.... me fui tambièn por Benavides y ahi comimos un pay de limòn... luego al cine.... Comì en Ekeko - Barranco, El Otro muelle _ Malecòn Salazar y en las brujas de Cachiche... ahh y en Barranco en el resto que està bajando al puente de los suspiros... donde hacen unos anticuchos como para morirse y los picarones muy buenos... aunque a mi no me gustan mucho que digamos.

De ahì comiamos china, Wa Loc y otros que no recuerdo.

Pero comer si, comì rico... pero eso no es raro.... en nuestro Perucito se come delicioso.


----------



## J Block

Vane de Rosas said:


> Jajajaja.. si seguro que cae mal el chocolate... pero amiga lo tenìa cerca y el frio me mataba..
> 
> Bueno si fui a la dulcerìa San Antonio aunque habìa cualquier cantidad de gente esperando mesa.... me fui tambièn por Benavides y ahi comimos un pay de limòn... luego al cine.... Comì en Ekeko - Barranco, El Otro muelle _ Malecòn Salazar y en las brujas de Cachiche... ahh y en Barranco en el resto que està bajando al puente de los suspiros... donde hacen unos anticuchos como para morirse y los picarones muy buenos... aunque a mi no me gustan mucho que digamos.
> 
> De ahì comiamos china, Wa Loc y otros que no recuerdo.
> 
> Pero comer si, comì rico... pero eso no es raro.... en nuestro Perucito se come delicioso.


Wow Vane, tu sí que te paseaste bien  Provecho!


----------



## PieroMG

Buenas fotos 

Una duda...tenía entendido que el Centro cívico (creo que así se llama el edificio no estoy seguro) era el edificio más alto del país...pero ahora dicen que son unas torres gemelas...entonces, cuál es el más alto finalmente?


----------



## J Block

fedox17 said:


> Buenas fotos
> 
> Una duda...tenía entendido que el Centro cívico (creo que así se llama el edificio no estoy seguro) era el edificio más alto del país...pero ahora dicen que son unas torres gemelas...entonces, cuál es el más alto finalmente?


No, esas dos torres son las torres GEMELAS más altas del Perú. La torre (a secas) más alta es el Centro Cívico.


----------



## PieroMG

J Block said:


> No, esas dos torres son las torres GEMELAS más altas del Perú. La torre (a secas) más alta es el Centro Cívico.


Ahh ya...me faltó comprensión lectora


----------



## Lia_01

Vane, veo que la pasaste regio, y que rico comiste, a mí también me encanta el capucchino.
Block, no sé cuales son las torres gemelas de acá?hno:


----------



## J Block

Las de Camino Real, a una cuadra del Centro Cultural de la PUCP.


----------



## Lia_01

ok, gracias block, siempre pensé que eran los edificios del Hotel Marriott los más altos del Perú.


----------



## nekun20

lo máximo lía!!! eres la fotografa del foro, increible los angulos que sacas, muchas gracias por mostrarnos siempre a lima en todas sus facetas


----------



## Lia_01

*Gracias Nekun.
Respetando el luto por nuestros hermanos del sur no voy a pegar fotos por un tiempo. Ese mismo día mier.....coles 15 hice mi caminata de siempre y tomé algunas fotos, extrañamente salió el sol y calentó un poco, después de días muy oscuros y fríos, lo comenté con una amiga, que me dijo que lindo día hoy, parece que ese sol engañoso y tímido sólo era el preámbulo para los tiempos negros que vinieron después.*


----------



## J Block

Lia_01 said:


> *Gracias Nekun.
> Respetando el luto por nuestros hermanos del sur no voy a pegar fotos por un tiempo. Ese mismo día mier.....coles 15 hice mi caminata de siempre y tomé algunas fotos, extrañamente salió el sol y calentó un poco, después de días muy oscuros y fríos, lo comenté con una amiga, que me dijo que lindo día hoy, parece que ese sol engañoso y tímido sólo era el preámbulo para los tiempos negros que vinieron después.*


Te entiendo Lía. Yo iba a postear un thread con fotos de mi viaje al norte de California, pero no lo haré por ahora.


----------



## carlos07

Lia_01 said:


> *Gracias Nekun.
> Respetando el luto por nuestros hermanos del sur no voy a pegar fotos por un tiempo. Ese mismo día mier.....coles 15 hice mi caminata de siempre y tomé algunas fotos, extrañamente salió el sol y calentó un poco, después de días muy oscuros y fríos, lo comenté con una amiga, que me dijo que lindo día hoy, parece que ese sol engañoso y tímido sólo era el preámbulo para los tiempos negros que vinieron después.*


Lia, la verdad lo que pasó es muy triste yo pense lo mismo que tu mas no puedo dejar de pensar que muchas de las fotos que se colocan en estos threads traen alegrias en estos momentos de trajedia, especialmente para quienes estamos lejos. No pretendo, con esto, convencerte ni hacer que mudes de decisión, tu opinión es y será siempre respetada. Saludos.


----------



## noruego

> Las de Camino Real, a una cuadra del Centro Cultural de la PUCP.
> 
> ok, gracias block, siempre pensé que eran los edificios del Hotel Marriott los más altos del Perú.


Hola,
Sorry my Spanish is slow, but what buildings do you mean?

We used to live in 1030 Camino Real (yellow building), that is quite tall for Lima standards (22 floors) but what do you mean is the tallest?












View from our apt in 1030 CR:










That swimming pool you see *down there* is the one on top of the Sofitel Royal Park Hotel (blue building on the other pic). 

Que yo extrano ese vista!


----------



## noruego

..


----------



## noruego

I think I got it now, you mean the towers across the street from our house?
Here's a bad shot of it:










That other building has a funny shape by the way!


And here's another pic of our house seen from Conquistadores through Esquilache now that I'm here..










We used to live on the 20th floor. (the roof terrace is floor 22)


----------



## J Block

Cool pics Noruego. When I'm in Lima I live a few blocks from there. It's really a pleasant area.

We were referring to those two towers across the street from your place. One of them is the Torre San Isidro.


----------



## Lia_01

*chicos, esto es una decisión personal, que voy a dejar que al menos pase una semana de la tragedia que sería el día de mañana. Block tú pega tus fotos, no hay ningún problema, lo mismo carlos y noruego.*


----------



## J Block

Lia_01 said:


> *chicos, esto es una decisión personal, que voy a dejar que al menos pase una semana de la tragedia que sería el día de mañana. Block tú pega tus fotos, no hay ningún problema, lo mismo carlos y noruego.*


No Lía, también es una decisión personal. La próxima semana creo el thread.


----------



## noruego

OK, entiendo.

By the way, el nombre de 1030 Camino Real es TORRE ADAR.


----------



## *JoSePh*

noruego said:


> OK, entiendo.
> 
> By the way, el nombre de 1030 Camino Real es TORRE ADAR.


*Eres peruano viviendo en Noruega o eres noruego? :cheers: *


----------



## noruego

Soy noruego, mi esposa es limeña..
Vivemos en Europa.


----------



## franciscodur2003

Que preciosa la vista desde tu apartamento Noruego!!1


----------



## Lia_01

YA ERA ALGO TARDE, ME TENÍA QUE IR A HACER COMPRAS A WONG, CAMINO POR ELIAS AGUIRRE ALREDEDOR DE LA HUACA:













































MIRO LA AZOTEA DE ESA CASA, Y QUE GRACIOSO, UN PATIO CON UN PAR DE PERROS, QUE RARO QUE NO QUITEN LA BANDERA, QUE YA ESTÁBAMOS MEDIADOS DEL MES DE AGOSTOhno: :


----------



## Lia_01

VOLTEO POR EL PARQUE DAMMERT, VAMOS A PASAR POR LA CASA DE LA PERIODISTA ROSA MARIA PALACIOS, LA CASA DE LOS PADRES DE JAIME BAYLY Y DE UNA AMIGA MÍA DEL COLEGIO:






















































VOLTEO POR ARICA HASTA D.CARRION


----------



## Lia_01

VOLTEO POR CARRION HASTA LA AVENIDA SANTA CRUZ, YA DEMOLIERON EL EDIFICIO DE LA ESQUINA, WONG LO COMPRÓ, POR AHORA HA HECHO PLAYA DE ESTACIONAMIENTO, PERO DICEN QUE VAN A AGRANDAR EL SUPERMERCADO:








































































*NO SE OLVIDEN DE HACER SUS DONACIONES*









y pagar sus tributos municipales:bash: 



























HASTA MAÑANA


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC

Buenas fotos^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ :banana: 

PS: Viendo a tus fotos, me di cuenta del perro en la calle. Se vee que tenia dueno por el collar. Pero se me vino lo siguiente a la mente. Siguen habiendo perros callejeros en la calle? Pregunto esto por que cuando estaba en Lima habia muchos y hasta andaban en grupos los condenados. Yo no veo perro callejeros desde que sali del Peru. Existen ahora gente que agarra perros en las calles y los lleva a un lugar donde los pueden vender?


----------



## Lia_01

PERUVIANMETALMUSIC said:


> Buenas fotos^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ :banana:
> 
> PS: Viendo a tus fotos, me di cuenta del perro en la calle. Se vee que tenia dueno por el collar. Pero se me vino lo siguiente a la mente. Siguen habiendo perros callejeros en la calle? Pregunto esto por que cuando estaba en Lima habia muchos y hasta andaban en grupos los condenados. Yo no veo perro callejeros desde que sali del Peru. Existen ahora gente que agarra perros en las calles y los lleva a un lugar donde los pueden vender?



Gracias, pero SORRY, no he entendido naaada de lo que me has querido decir. Ese perro no es mío, ni sé de quién será, tampoco agarraría un perro en la calle, tengo terror que me muerdanhno: 

El paseo que planeamos desde julio a Lunahuaná se canceló como es obvio. Ha venido una prima canadiénse que quería ir al centro de Lima para ir a ver a nuestra santa patrona Santa Rosa de Lima, pero en vista de que había demasiada gente decidimos ir a Pueblo Libre, ya que mi prima estaba obsesionada de comer unas butifarras en el bar Queirolo. Cuando llegamos encontramos una pequeña procesión que partía desde la Municipiladad de Pueblo Libre. También hubo una Misa al aire libre, ya que la santa es patrona de nuestras Fuerzas Policiales. El alcalde, que por cierto no sé como se llama, pero está churrísimo dijo unas cuantas palabras, tomé fotos para variar:









CUARTEL BOLÍVAR:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

LA PROCESION SIGUE HASTA LA COMISARÍA, NOSOTROS NOS VAMOS A LA MISA, A ESTA HERMOSA PARROQUIA SANTA MARÍA MAGDALENA, CUYA CÚPULA CAYÓ DURANTE EL TERREMOTO DE 1974, FELIZMENTE QUE NO HABÍAN GENTE ADENTRO. LA REPARARON, ES TODA UNA JOYITA, ESTUVO DE MODA UNA ÉPOCA CASARSE EN ESTE HERMOSÍSIMA IGLESIA:





















































SOLO TIENE UNA CAMPANA


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

DE VUELTA AL PARQUE:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Canelita

Ese pasaje en la primera foto de tu último post...de seguro que casi ya no existen, se ve tan de antaño. Pueblo Libre como siempre encantador.

Muchas gracias por las fotos de la procesión de Santa Rosa, Lía, muy bonito el detalle de la alfombra de flores. Por cierto, no sé si ya visitaste mis threads, tengo varios sobre Santa Rosa; en el último posteé fotos de otra procesión, más cerca de por donde vives.

Y con respecto a tus apreciaciones sobre el alcalde...una familiar me envió hace poco una foto donde aparece con él, pero yo pensé que sería un actor o algo, más que nada por el porte. 

Saludos...


----------



## Lia_01

*SI HE VISTO UN THREAD TUYO DE SANTA ROSA DE QUIVES , MUY INTERESANTE, PERO NO HE VISTO DE NINGUNA PROCESIÓN. POR MI CASA, NI CERCA, HAY PROCESIONEShno: ESA CASA DEL "PASAJE" LA ESTÁN RESTAURANDO. LO QUE ME HE DADO CUENTA ES QUE LA MAYORÍA DE CASAS DE ESA ZONA QUE SON DE ADOBE, COMO CASI TODAS LAS CONSTRUCCIONES ANTIGUAS DEL PERÚ, NO HAN SUFRIDO MUCHO DURANTE EL TERREMOTO, A DIFERENCIA DE LAS QUE HAY EN BARRANCO Y CHORRILLOS, DICEN QUE ES POR EL TIPO DE SUELO, ES UN BUEN SUELO PEDREGOSO. 
DODI, FUI CON MI PRIMA, SU MARIDO, EL MÍO, ERAMOS VARIOS:lol: .*


----------



## Sound.

Que lindos recuerdos me traen tus fotos Lía, gracias por ponerlas.


----------



## fp_xx

QUE BIEN CUIDADA ESTA LA PLAZA..HACE AÑOS K NO LA VEIA..Y ESTA MEJOR K NUNCA...NO SE COMO ESTARA EL APRK CERCA A ESA PLAZA.MMM NO RECUERDO BIEN PERO ESTA MAS CERCA A SAN FELIPE ...IENDOSE A LA BRASIL...CREO K POR AHI KEDA O KEDABA ALGO RESPECTO AL EJERCITO


----------



## Canelita

*Hola Lía*

El thread donde he posteado fotos de una procesión de Santa Rosa de Lima está en el sub-foro Nuestro Patrimonio (hay otros threads míos también) y se titula Pequeño homenaje a Santa Rosa de Lima en su día:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518147

Imanolsoliman también acaba de postear un thread sobre la procesión oficial que parte de la Basílica del Rosario.

Lo que mencionas sobre las casas de adobe tiene sentido, mientras más sólida la fundación, más soporta el edificio.

Saludos...



Lia_01 said:


> *SI HE VISTO UN THREAD TUYO DE SANTA ROSA DE QUIVES , MUY INTERESANTE, PERO NO HE VISTO DE NINGUNA PROCESIÓN. POR MI CASA, NI CERCA, HAY PROCESIONEShno: ESA CASA DEL "PASAJE" LA ESTÁN RESTAURANDO. LO QUE ME HE DADO CUENTA ES QUE LA MAYORÍA DE CASAS DE ESA ZONA QUE SON DE ADOBE, COMO CASI TODAS LAS CONSTRUCCIONES ANTIGUAS DEL PERÚ, NO HAN SUFRIDO MUCHO DURANTE EL TERREMOTO, A DIFERENCIA DE LAS QUE HAY EN BARRANCO Y CHORRILLOS, DICEN QUE ES POR EL TIPO DE SUELO, ES UN BUEN SUELO PEDREGOSO.
> DODI, FUI CON MI PRIMA, SU MARIDO, EL MÍO, ERAMOS VARIOS:lol: .*


----------



## skyperu34

Bonitor ecorrido. Pueblo Libre es un distrito muy interesante, y es fotogénico, al menos en su zona antigua...


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Lia està en todas.....buenas fotos.*


----------



## Juan1912

simpáticas las fotos de Pueblo Libre, me da gusto ver que cada día van mejorando sus calles y las áreas verdes están bien cuidadas también


----------



## J Block

Lindas tus fotos Lía.


----------



## Imanol

Lindas fotos de pueblo libre... me sigue llamando la atencion el hecho que haya tan poca gente en las fiestas de Santa Rosa.


----------



## carlos07

Lindas tus fotos Lia, Pueblo Libre es un lugar que no conozco, ni sabia de la existencia del Queirolo, aunque ya vi varias fotos de el, la próxima me voy allá a tomar una cerveza:cheers: . El pasaje esta muy interesante y las casonas muy bonitas , esas que tienen rejas y como un patiecito, creo haber visto parecidas en Barranco. Lima continua frio, hein? y nublado.


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas gracias a todos, son muy amables. Voy a ver los threads de las procesiones de Imanol y candelita.
Carlos, sí hace mucho frío, puedes ir a tomar una cerveza con una butifarra, que estaban muy provocativas.
Que pena que la pileta del parque municipal no estaba funcionando.
Ahora nos vamos al MUSEO NACIONAL DE ARQUELOGIA, ANTROPOLOGIA, E HISTORIA DEL PERÚ, siempre me gustó la historia, pero la del Perú siempre me ha apasionado. Hace mil años fue la última vez que fui a ese museo, estaba aún en primaria del colegio. Luego nos vamos a conocer la casa de Bolívar y sus enseres. Espero que no se aburran:lol: 
ME DICEN QUE DEBE APAGAR EL FLASH:bash: 
han salido más o menos, no fui al sótano a ver los fardos funerarios, ya que la escalera demasiado angosta y había mucha gente, es que con el terremoto me he quedado aterrada:
llegamos por la casa de Simón:













































11 soles cuesta la entrada al museo, es decir adultos:

DICEN QUE ESTA CASONA VIVIÓ EL VIRREY DE LA PEZUELA:













































LA ESTELA DE RAIMONDI:


----------



## Lia_01

EL OBELISCO TELLO:













































CULTURA MOCHE, NO SÉ, NO LO HE APUNTADO:


----------



## Lia_01

CULTURA LIMA:









CULTURA NAZCA:


----------



## Lia_01

CAFETERÍA EN EL MUSEO:


















CABEZAS CLAVAS:




































HERRAMIENTAS PARA EL ARADO:









CERÁMICA DE CHINCHA:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

CONSEJO: LA VERDAD ES QUE HUBIERA SIDO MEJOR PAGAR ALGO MÁS Y QUE ALGÚN GUÍA NOS EXPLICARA, SERÁ PARA LA PRÓXIMA VEZ. AHORA NOS VAMOS A LA CASA DE BOLÍVAR.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

NOS IMAGINAMOS QUE ESTO PERTENECÍA A MANUELITA SAENZ, LA AMANTE DE BOLÍVAR:






















































ESTA FUE LA PRIMERA BANDERA DEL PERÚ:


----------



## Lia_01

EL UNIFORME DEL GENERAL DON JOSÉ DE SAN MARTÍN EL LIBERTADOR:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

MANUELITA SAENZ:









TOCADOR DE MANUELITA:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Vane de Rosas

Maravilloso thread!!! increibles fotos.... es impresionante.

Esta es una muestra de que un thread no debe ser cerrado luego de su post 500... porque es tanta su riqueza visual que sobrepasa los posts sin fotos.

Mi admiraciòn y respeto por tu trabajo y porque contribuyes sobradamente en este foro... sin lugar a dudas... sin competencia eres la fotògrafa del foro.

Un beso amiga


----------



## Lia_01

MUCHAS GRACIAS VANE, ES UN GUSTO PARA MÍ QUE LAS APRECIEN. A VECES HAY PEQUEÑOS DETALLES QUE NUNCA SE NOS HA OCURRIDO DETENERNOS A MIRAR...MUCHAS VECES PASAMOS CON AUTO Y MÁS ESTAMOS MOLESTOS POR LA CONGESTIÓN VEHICULAR QUE NO NOS DAMOS CUENTA QUE CADA DISTRITO DE LIMA TIENE LINDAS COSAS QUE ADMIRAR. LA VERDAD ES QUE LA ÚLTIMA VEZ QUE FUI A PUEBLO LIBRE FUE HACE COMO 10 AÑOS, AL VELORIO DE UN PRIMO MÍO.


----------



## carlos07

Lia tomaré en cuenta tu consejo 
Es increible como a pesar del tiempo las ceramicas preincas conservan el color, me gustan mucho la de las cultura Nazca y Mochica. Los cuadros Cuzqueños son preciosos, de chico conocí la casa de un amigo de mi papá que tenia un enorme cuzqueño en un pequeño salon antes de entrar a la sala. Pensé tendré un cuzqueño original cuando crezcahno: hasta ahora no me dió para comprar una cópia:lol: Gracias por las fotos y como dice Vane, gracias por la dedicación con que preparas los threads. 
Você esta de parabens:banana: :banana:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Wow. Chévere el efecto que le has dado a los marcos de las fotografías. Me gustaron mucho. Y del lugar, ni que decir. Espléndido!


----------



## noruego

Que interessante! Gracias.


----------



## Canelita

Muchas gracias, Lía. Esta sección de tu thread es muy impresionante--este museo guarda tantas joyas y nos da una visión muy amplia de toda la riqueza peruana en arquelogía, antropología e historia. Lo disfruté mucho, felicitaciones.
Saludos--Canelita


----------



## W!CKED

Me encantaron tus fotos, esa época siempre me ha gustado, parece que en mi vida anterior fuí Don José de San Martín :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

J3R3MY said:


> Me encantaron tus fotos, esa época siempre me ha gustado, parece que en mi vida anterior fuí Don José de San Martín :lol:


Muchas gracias a todos, son muy amables.

Jeremy, yo fui MANUELITA SÁENZ:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

Hoy en la mañana estuve por Barranco, fui a la Iglesia San Francisco de Asis, en la calle Colón, que parecida es esta iglesia con la iglesia iqueña del Señor de Luren:


----------



## Lia_01

muy bonita la plazuela


----------



## Lia_01

*LA DE LA IZQUIERDA ES LA IGLESIA SAN FRANCISCO DE ASIS DE BARRANCO, Y LA DE LA DERECHA ES LA IGLESIA DEL SEÑOR DE LUREN DE ICA, QUE PARECIDAS SON, ME IMAGINO QUE DEBEN TENER EL MISMO TIEMPO DE CONTRUÍDAS?*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ahhh Barranco!!!!! es mi distrito favorito y esas calles que has mostrado son increibles... las casonas se pueden ver desde la calle!

Bello Lìa... bello thread.


----------



## Sound.

Si, cierto muy parecidas.

De otro lado me encantaron las 3 palmeras, es como si estuvieran acurrucándose por el frío :lol:

Lindas fotos como siempre Lía.


----------



## Lia_01

*MUCHAS GRACIAS 
TIENES RAZÓN SOUND, LAS PALMERAS TENÍAN FRÍO, O TAL VEZ SE AMAN ENTRE SÍ :lol: SE ESTABAN ABRIGANDO ENTRE ELLAS:kiss: 
DODI, SÒLO HE IDO A UN MATRIMONIO EN ESA IGLESIA, DE UNA PRIMA QUE ES GEMELA Y QUE SE CASÓ CON UN YUGOESLAVO, EL RITO FUE CATÓLICO-ORTODOXO, MUY LARGA PERO INTERESANTE LA CEREMONIA.:angel: :angel1: :fiddle: 
VANE, BARRANCO COMO QUE ME TRAE NOSTALGIA, NUNCA HE VIVIDO EN ESE DISTRITO, NI SIQUIERA MIS PADRES, PERO A VECES SIENTO COMO SI EN OTRA VIDA HUBIERA VIVIDO AHÍ, ES UN DEJA VU *


----------



## Lia_01

DESPUÉS DE LA IGLESIA TENÍA QUE IR A METRO, PERO APROVECHAR PARA DARME UNA VUELTITA POR LA ZONA, POR LO VISTO CARLOS TAMBIÉN HA ESTADO POR ESOS LARES 
ESTA CASA NECESITA UNA MANITO DE PINTURA:













































AQUI NOS CONOCIMOS CON DODI:lol: 



























UY QUE MIEDO, VIENE UN PITBULL, Y NO ESTÁ CON SU DUEÑO, FELIZMENTE SIGUE DE FRENTE, TRATO DE NO MIRARLOhno: 









EN ESA CASA PARECE QUE HAY UN HAPPY BIRTHDAY:banana: :cheers: 









UN PEQUEÑO COLEGIO:


----------



## Lia_01

NOS ACERCAMOS AL MALECÓN, QUE LINDA CASA:








































































MUY BONITO EDIFICIO, PERO EL DISTRITO LO NOTO UN POCO DESCUIDADO, CREO QUE BARRANCO SE MERECE TENER UNA BUENA ADMINISTRACIÓN MUNICIPAL, AUNQUE SEGÚN EL MUNICIPIO NO TIENEN DINERO (???)PORQUE NADIE PAGA ARBITRIOS NI PREDIOS, WHAT??? Y TANTAS PEÑAS, RESTAURANTS, BARES......:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

QUÉ????? QUÉ PLANTAS????hno: LO QUE NECESITA ES QUE RIEGUEN EL PARQUE, LO PODEN BONITO Y QUE SIEMBREN PLANTAS Y FLORES DE LA ESTACIÓN, SE NOTA QUE ESTÁ RESECO, SÓLO ESTÁ UN POCO HÚMEDO POR LA LLOVIZNA:









MUY POCAS VENTANAS, Y QUE PEQUEÑAS QUE SONhno: 


















POR QUÉ HAY ESA TIERRA? QUE VAN A HACER AHÍ???



















MUY LINDO EDIFICIO, ME ENCANTA:














































BUENO, YA ME VOY A MIRAFLORES, ME VOY MEJOR A PLAZA VEA QUE YA CONOZCO DONDE ESTÁN LAS COSAS, ME VOY CAMINANDO POR EL PARQUE CENTRAL, Y UNA PAREJITA YA anticipándose a la primavera demuestran su afecto el uno por el otro:


















LLEGO A PLAZA VEA, HAN DEJADO UN GUAUGUAU EN LA PUERTA:

















HASTA MAÑANA:cheers:


----------



## Canelita

Bellas tus fotos como siempre, Lía. Muy bonita zona, provoca caminar por ahí.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Es una delimitaciòn o replantillo... van a construir... la tierra? movimiento de suelos y ya han pasado la aplanadora o retro para nivelar el suelo.. pronto van a construir ahì.. por las dimensiones.. un condominio.


----------



## el_ched

WHAT THE ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O_O










ke ****** esta haciendo este alcalde!!!!!!!!

le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda... no se si reconstruiran el malecon o haran un nuevo edifico (nos vamos a oponer  )

para los ke no saben ke es es eso:

MALECON DE LOS INGLESES:

el malecon de los ingleses lo kiso destruir Del Pomar y los barrankinos protestamos y no destruyeron ese malecon,,, Del Pomar keria construir más edificios de ******... en uno de los patrimonios más hermosos de Barranco, aca les va la historia, espero ke este Alcalde este reconstruyendo este malecon, no kiero pensar ke va a ser un nuevo edificio, nosotros botamos por el cambio y el cambio es seguir siendo Barranco



aca les va la historia del malecon de los ingleses:


Malecón de los ingleses 
El malecón de los ingleses fue creado en 1891, cuando el inglés James Mathison donó parte de su terreno para su construcción. [1] Es de los pocos sitios en Barranco que se resiste a la destrucción del patrimonio histórico, a pesar de que una reciente resolución directoral (R.D. Nº 1750/INC) lo ha delimitado.



AL PARECER HAY UNA LEY KE NO PERMITE LA DESTRUCCION DEBIDO A KE DEL POMAR KISO DESTRUIRLO, PERO PROTESTAMOS

SUPONGO KE ESTE ALACALDE ESTA KE RECONSTRUYE ESTE PATRIMONIO

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

LIA CON RESPECTO A LA IGLESIA ITALIANA DE SAN FRANCISCO

aca te va la historia: dices ek se parece a la de Pisco, pero no tiene nada ke ver... aca va la reseña de la iglesia.


Iglesia San Francisco 
Templo construido gracias a la contribución de don José Tiravanti, ingeniero italiano quién Llegó al Perú en 1850 y fue alcalde de Barranco en 1887. Era un arquitecto de gran estilo y diseñó la iglesia que estuvo a cargo de la congregación Franciscana, razón por la cual el lugar donde se ubica tomó el nombre de Plaza San Francisco.
Lamentablemente esta edificación no soportó el paso del tiempo, se hicieron modificaciones y la iglesia actual es de líneas modernas sin perder belleza y sobriedad en su diseño.




BARRANCO TIENE KE VOLVER A SER BARRANCO

ESPERO KE ESTE ALCALDE RECONSTRUYA EL MALECON

SINO SEGURO KE SALDRA MÁS RAPIDO DE COMO ENTRO

ACA NO AGUANTAMOS NADA

SOMOS PICONES Y SALIMOS A CALLE A PROTESTAR


ESO TAMBIEN NOS DIFERENCIA DE LIMA : )

ESOS LIMEÑITOS KE SE CREEN LA CAGADA POR NO SALIR A RESPETAR SUS DERECHOS


POR ESO LOS TIENEN PISOTEADOS : )

ES UNA BROMA PERO MUY REAL


----------



## *JoSePh*

UY QUE MIEDO, VIENE UN PITBULL, Y NO ESTÁ CON SU DUEÑO, FELIZMENTE SIGUE DE FRENTE, TRATO DE NO MIRARLOhno: 









*jaja...Buenas fotos Lìa.*


----------



## J Block

*JoSePh* said:


> UY QUE MIEDO, VIENE UN PITBULL, Y NO ESTÁ CON SU DUEÑO, FELIZMENTE SIGUE DE FRENTE, TRATO DE NO MIRARLOhno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jaja...Buenas fotos Lìa.*


Parece una pitbull preñada...osea, peor aún. :S


Chéveres las fotos de Barranco, Lía.


----------



## blumun

Hola LIA conseguí entrar en este foro.
Ya ves, querer es poder.
Las fotos preciosas.
Besos


----------



## blumun

Lo que no sé muy bien es el funcionamiento:nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

*Muchas gracias chicos .

Qué ALEGRIA LEERTE BLU!!!! es bien fácil, te acostumbrarás.

Para mis amigos de skycrapercity les presento a Blumun que es una amiga española de Valencia. Blu: también en esta página creo que hay foros españoles por si tienes interés también participar en ellos, ya que a tí también te gusta mucho tomar fotos. Puedes abrir acá en inca un thread con fotos de tu "pueblo", nos encantaría.

Vane, Ched, espero que en ese terreno hagan un BONITO PARQUE, no les parece? Ched, me ha contado una amiga que se comprò su casa en Barranco que el alcalde no es tan desastroso como el anterior, pero que TODO LO ESTÁ HACIENDO MUY LENTOhno: MUY INTERESANTE LO QUE CUENTAS SOBRE LA IGLESIA SAN FRANCISCO, POR ADENTRO ES LINDA.

Block, RECIÉN VEO EN LA FOTO DE QUE ES HEMBRA:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: EL TERROR ME NUBLÓ LA VISTA:lol: *

PS: BLU, HASTA AHORA NO ME PERMITE ENTRAR A TU BLOG.


----------



## carlos07

Lia, veo que pasamos por los mismos lugares mas vimos con diferentes ojos eso es curioso, muchas de las fotos no las recuerdo o las recuerdo vagamente y la verdad a veces con la prisa se nos pasan detalles hermozos, gracias por las fotos Barranco es un lindo lugar. Y bueno Ched, espero que construyan un malecon, seria genial, apsé por ahi y me dió la impresión que era mas un edificio en el acantilado. Bienvenido Blumun


----------



## Lia_01

HOLA CARLOS, A LO MEJOR NOS CRUZAMOS Y NI CUENTA NOS DIMOS:lol: ESTÁN BACANES TUS FOTOS. QUE BUENO QUE CHED NOS SIRVE DE GUÍA TURÍSTICA. TE PUSE UNA DE MI ABUELITA Y MI TÍA EN TU FORO DE STA. BEATRIZ, YA QUE VALÍA LA PENA, PORQUE SON LAS DOS ÚNICAS FOTOS ANTIGUAS QUE TENGO DE TU BARRIO. QUE LINDO ERA EL HIPÓDROMO.


----------



## noruego

Que bonito el edificio!
Donde esta exacto?


----------



## Lia_01

CREO QUE ES MALECÓN PAZOS ESQUINA CON JUNÍN??? EL CHED A LO MEJOR SABE.


----------



## Lia_01

mapamundista said:


> Esa Casa Tudor de Barranco la estaban vendiendo... Está en la avenida Grau casi al frente del Cine Premier (existe todavía ese cine ???)....
> Hacer click en :
> http://casastudordelima.blogspot.com


SI EXISTE EL CINE, PERO CREO QUE YA NO COMO CINE SINO IGLESIA EVANGÉLICA, HABRÍA QUE PREGUNTARLE A CHED.

DODO, ESTAS FOTOS NO LAS PUSE DE FLOJERITIS, PERO ES LA PARTE DE LA CASA TUDOR QUE DA AL MALECÓN, PARA TU COLECCIÓN DE CASAS :


----------



## Lia_01

*holas

DODO:
NO ES LA CASA DASSO. ES MUY PARECIDA A LA CASA DASSSO. LA CASA DE CARMIN QUEDA EN LA AVENIDA SAENZ PEÑA ESQUINA CON EL MALECÓN....ESTA CASA QUEDA EN UN JIRÓN ANGOSTO, NO RECUERDO SU NOMBRE CON EL MALECÓN SOUSA....
LA CASA DASSO TAMBIÉN LA HE PUESTO ANTERIORMENTE EN ESTE THREAD. SON MUY PARECIDAS, AMBAS QUEDAN EN ESQUINAS CON MALECÓN.*


----------



## Lia_01

Ayer me fui a la calle República Dominicana en Jesús María a comprar algunas cosas, hay tanta variedad, y los precios son muy cómodos, como han proliferado los comercios en esa zona, que bien por JM, empiezo por el parque donde está la iglesia de San José, muy bonita fachada estilo gótico. Estaba cerrada, que pena, recién abre a las 5 de la tarde:


----------



## Lia_01

AVENIDA CUBA


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

ATENTAMENTE 
LIA


----------



## J Block

Qué mostras las fotos de Jesús María! Ese distrito me trae muchos recuerdos de mi infancia.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Siempre que paso por esa Iglesia San Josè me llama la atenciòn, tiene buen diseño. Jesus Marìa es uno de los distritos que màs me gusta.*


----------



## alibiza_1014

Increibles tus fotos de Jesus Maria Lia, me encantan, aqui sentado en mi depa de Santa Monica, como extraño todo eso.... por ahi a unos pasos de la Iglesia de San Jose en una esquina, hay un cuchitril de lugar para comer anticuchos y picarones, siempre q voy a Lima, me escapo a comer a ese lugar. Que recuerdos Dios mio.


----------



## carlos07

Que buenas fotos Lia, andé mucho por Jesus Maria, especialmente por la Av. Cuba y Mariategui donde tenia amigos, que buenas fotos y buenos recuerdos. Los perritos todos con ropas de una elegancia:lol:


----------



## Juan1912

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## *JoSePh*

*jaja...:cheers: *


----------



## alezx

Lia como siempre muy buenas tus fotos eres un gran aporte, me gusta el distrito de Jesus Maria.


----------



## MIAMI

Que barrio es ese? Se le vee todo melancolico.


----------



## MIAMI

Juan1912 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 

Que bien se vee esa homeless.


----------



## Canelita

*No me parece muy gracioso*

Por favor, no seas cruel. Ya dejemósla tranquila, qué roche le daría si supiera que está en esa foto tan expuesta...



MIAMI said:


> Que bien se vee esa homeless.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

mapamundista said:


> Lía : Es que tú ignoras que nuestra SIEMPRE EFICIENTE moderadora Vane De Rosas va a casarse en esa iglesia !!!!... con nuestro moderador SKYPERU 34 !!!! en el 2008 !!!!... :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: así es...te paso la primicia del futuro enlace de los estupendos moderadores de INCASCRAPERS !!!!!... yo no soy cura,pero soy el TÌO DODI,razòn por la cual,ya cuentan con mi Bendiciòn !!!!... :banana: :banana: :banana:
> Ademàs es hora que vaya a esa Iglesia para asistir a una Boda... porque la ùnica vez que entrè fue para una Misa en memoria de mi hermosìsima tìa Moraima Morán Olivieri viuda de Goyzueta,que vivìa a pocas cuadras de dicha Iglesia..


Ahhhhhhhhh jajajajajajajjajaajajajajajajajaaja

Jesùs Marìa es lo mas bello que tiene Lima... en mi corazòn.

Como muchos saben en el foro jajajaja.

Las fotos estàn increibles... un poco hacia Huiracohca Jr y lloraba.

Pero en realidad esa Iglesia es recontra importante para mi... y ya tengo a skyperu34 trabajando para que me pueda mantener jajajajajajaaja.. NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo no mentira mentira.

En todo caso, esas fotos me llegan al corazòn y a lo mas hondo de mis sentimientos... gracias Lia... estàn bellas y son muy pocas... pero son lindas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Wow, Lía. Tus fotos van desde Barranco hasta el cercado de Lima y te paseas por Pueblo Libre, Jesús María, Miraflores, San Isidro, Lince... En fin. Felicitaciones! Muchas gracias por darte ese trabajo. Todo un privilegio tenerte en el foro.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola a todos, que bueno Vane que te hayan gustado, sí se me acordé de tí. Huiracocha si conozco, lo que pasa es que tenía poco tiempo, tenía que hacer unas compritas por ahí, que vendan las cosas baratísimas. Hay una tienda que tiene unas lámparas preciosas igualitas a las que venden en Larcomar a 150 dólares y ahí te cuesta la misma 60 soles. La iglesia San José es muuy bonita, y no ha sufrido con el terremoto. Hace años fuimos con mi esposo a unas bodas de oro de los tíos de su cuñado.
Dodi, efectivamente, todos esos perritos figurettis son de mi empresa de perros talento, que los alquilo a las empresas de publicidad:nuts: :nuts: 
La comelona no sé si sea una monja o una hermana de la iglesia católica, tampoco parece como dice alguien una homeless, podría ser una integrante de una secta cuyo fundador se presentó hace muchos años a la candidatura de la presidencia de la república, por si acaso no me refiero al pastor Lay Fun, sino a otro que creo que ya no está en este mundo.
Yibra, de Lince creo que no he tomado ninguna foto todavía
Muchas gracias a todos*


----------



## Canelita

*Esa línea sería la 23...*

era la que tomaba a diario para llegar a la Católica desde el Rímac...si mal no recuerdo, la ruta empezaba en lo que es ahora la Urbanización Fiori, y terminaba al final de la Bolívar, en la PUCP. Claro, que muchíiiiiisimas veces, me quedaba en el Raimondi, a mirar alguna película en su excelente cine club. 
Saludos... 



mapamundista said:


> Yo mucho no he recorrido ésta zona... digamos que sí pasaba mucho en Bus,en ese ómnibus que no sé si exista,grande que vá por toda la avenida Bolívar hasta la Universidad Católica y de regreso cruza la Arequipa a la altura del colegio Raimondi..


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> *hola a todos, que bueno Vane que te hayan gustado, sí se me acordé de tí. Huiracocha si conozco, lo que pasa es que tenía poco tiempo, tenía que hacer unas compritas por ahí, que vendan las cosas baratísimas. Hay una tienda que tiene unas lámparas preciosas igualitas a las que venden en Larcomar a 150 dólares y ahí te cuesta la misma 60 soles. La iglesia San José es muuy bonita, y no ha sufrido con el terremoto. Hace años fuimos con mi esposo a unas bodas de oro de los tíos de su cuñado.
> Dodi, efectivamente, todos esos perritos figurettis son de mi empresa de perros talento, que los alquilo a las empresas de publicidad:nuts: :nuts:
> La comelona no sé si sea una monja o una hermana de la iglesia católica, tampoco parece como dice alguien una homeless, podría ser una integrante de una secta cuyo fundador se presentó hace muchos años a la candidatura de la presidencia de la república, por si acaso no me refiero al pastor Lay Fun, sino a otro que creo que ya no está en este mundo.
> Yibra, de Lince creo que no he tomado ninguna foto todavía
> Muchas gracias a todos*



Pues zapatos tambièn encuentras los mismos que en Larcomar y a precio de "cómprame"..... 

Si vas por Lince en algùn momento, tengo curiosidad de saber como estàn los alrrededores del edificio la Positiva, hacia Lince..... hay varios parques y antes estaba el alhambra que ahor entiendo es un templo.

Pero de todas maneras tus fotos son alucinantes.


----------



## Canelita

*A ver...*

estuve por allí por los 80s (es que era niña prodigio--¡JA!), creo que Jaime Bayly iba de salida (le decíamos Bailecito). Qué curioso lo del muchacho del Rímac, Chayanne está casado precisamente con una italiana. Y sí, en el Rímac había varias familias italianas, recuerdo que los Alberti eran una de ellas. Aunque ya por esas épocas alquilaban todas sus propiedades.

Acabo de visitar el blog de Monchi, qué gatito para más abusador en todo el sentido de la palabra. Y me dio mucho gusto que se dio su paseíto por mi querido colegio, María Alvarado ex-LHS...hubiese entrado y se habría dado cuenta que por dentro está aún más bonito.  Muy entretenido el blog, ojalá se siga dando sus paseos.

Saludos, y disculpas a Lía por desviar el tema...



mapamundista said:


> Por lo visto debes haber estado en La Católica en la misma época que yo.. y efectivamente,quien no se ha deleitado con las películas de Antonioni,Fellini ó Passolini en el Raimondi,donde por cierto,tambièn estudiè italiano hasta un nivel medio. Curiosamente allí me hice amigo de un muchacho del Rímac (era nieto de italiano,los Merello),vivía en la Urbanización La Florida,se parecía mucho a Chayanne,pero con un toque "italianado"...


----------



## MIAMI

Canelita said:


> estuve por allí por los 80s (es que era niña prodigio--¡JA!), creo que Jaime Bayly iba de salida (le decíamos Bailecito). Qué curioso lo del muchacho del Rímac, Chayanne está casado precisamente con una italiana. Y sí, en el Rímac había varias familias italianas, recuerdo que los Alberti eran una de ellas. Aunque ya por esas épocas alquilaban todas sus propiedades.
> 
> Acabo de visitar el blog de Monchi, qué gatito para más abusador en todo el sentido de la palabra. Y me dio mucho gusto que se dio su paseíto por mi querido colegio, María Alvarado ex-LHS...hubiese entrado y se habría dado cuenta que por dentro está aún más bonito.  Muy entretenido el blog, ojalá se siga dando sus paseos.
> 
> Saludos, y disculpas a Lía por desviar el tema...


Cuantos anos tienes?


----------



## Canelita

*90, ¡ni uno más!*

:nuts: 




MIAMI said:


> Cuantos anos tienes?


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Canelita said:


> :nuts:


No hay nada como la inteligencia femenina.

MIAMI, no se donde vives, pero acà esa pregunta se le hace a alguien con quien tienes mucha confianza! Y el foro te da el respaldo de mantenerte en el anonimato si te da la gana....


----------



## J Block

mapamundista said:


> Aprovecho de la enorme gentileza de Lía para comentarle a Bruno,que ésta mañana estuve en la entrada principal del Hospital 2 de Mayo y en la placa de mármol,se lee el nombre de su tatarabuelo supongo,Don Lino De La Barrera,que fue Director de la Beneficencia de 1871 a 1873,mientras se iba construyendo el Hospital.


Qué interesante. No tenía conocimiento de esa información. Le voy a consultar a mi abuela.

Gracias por la info, Dodi.


----------



## Lucuma

YibrailMizrahi said:


> *Wow, Lía. Tus fotos van desde Barranco hasta el cercado de Lima y te paseas por Pueblo Libre, Jesús María, Miraflores, San Isidro, Lince... En fin. Felicitaciones! Muchas gracias por darte ese trabajo. Todo un privilegio tenerte en el foro.*



Lía felicitaciones!! el foro ha ganado mucho contigo :yes:


----------



## Lia_01

Hola!
Fotos que de diversos lugares de Miraflores, que las habré tomado hace un mes tal vez un poco más:
Qué extraña puerta, vivirá Margarito ahí??? tendrá como cinco metros esta puerta:









También tenemos nuestro CRISTO REDENTOR:









Para los que gusten del Jazz pueden ir a este local en el Suche:









o tal vez acá:




































El edificio en la avenida Benavides, tiene una triste historia, ya que sus ocupantes y hoy dueños fueron estafados por la inmobiliaria que nunca terminó ni mucho menos de contruir el edificio:









EL CLUB DE LEONES EN LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA, MUY BONITA Y CUIDADA LA CASA:









NO SÉ SI SIGA FUNCIONANDO ESTE PUB INGLÉS:


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonito, no tenia idea de estas zonas. Ya quiero darme otra vuelta por Lima y concocer estos lugares que lucen bastante apacibles.


----------



## Sound.

Este lugar es precioso!!!










Gracias Lia


----------



## Canelita

Lía, no sé si lo hiciste a propósito, pero éste es tu thread II, no el III, lo menciono por la continuidad...podrías borrar y copiar en el tercer thread.

Qué desgracia lo del edificio en la avenida Benavides, resalta pero de manera negativa. Por lo demás, lindas las otras fotos.

Saludos...


----------



## Lia_01

uNA DE LAS POCAS QUINTAS QUE QUEDAN, EN LA CALLE PIURA:


















EN LA ESQUINA PIURA CON LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA:









UN DOMINGO EN LA MAÑANA QUE LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA ESTÁ CERRADA A LOS AUTOS POR LAS COMPETENCIAS DE BICICLETAS:









POCA GENTE EN EL PARQUE CENTRAL:


















UNA IGLESIA EVANGELISTA EN LA CALLE CORONEL INCLAN:









SEGUIMOS POR CORONEL INCLÁN:


----------



## Lia_01

Canelita said:


> Lía, no sé si lo hiciste a propósito, pero éste es tu thread II, no el III, lo menciono por la continuidad...podrías borrar y copiar en el tercer thread.
> 
> Qué desgracia lo del edificio en la avenida Benavides, resalta pero de manera negativa. Por lo demás, lindas las otras fotos.
> 
> Saludos...


SI ES A PROPÓSITO, YA QUE LA MAYORÍA DE FOTOS EN ESTE THREAD SON DE MIRAFLORES, LO BUENO, LO MALO Y LO FEO, TE AGRADEZCO DE TODAS MANERAS . ASÍ LUCE EL EDIFICIO EN PLENO CENTRO DE MIRAFLORES, EL DE LA AVENIDA BENAVIDES, POR MALOS MANEJOS DE QUIÉN LO CONTRUYÓ.
SEGUIMOS EN CORONEL INCLÁN:
LA SUIZA LAB SE MUDÓ A LA ESQUINA CON LA AVENIDA ANGAMOS:


----------



## Lia_01

*A ESTO QUERÍA LLEGAR VAAAANE NO SABÍA QUE TENÍAS UN SALÓN DE BELLEZA, EN LA AVENIDA LA PAZ EN MIRAFLORES:banana: VOY A ENTRAR PARA QUE ME HAGAN UN LOOK MODERNO *


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas Gracias, Lucu, he visto tus fotos aéreas de Miraflores, también las del atardecer, que lindas te han salido, a mí no me salen bien en la noche, no sé còmo usar el menú:bash:


----------



## Lia_01

*Dodo ssssshhhhhh, no cuentes....pero más me gusta Marito T. que su hermano, que pena que Marito ni me mira de reojo:nuts: y no era el Norkys sino el Haití. No le vayas a contar a mi esposo por favor, que es muuuuy celoso.
Vane, no has venido ha ver las fotos de tu peluqueríahno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: *


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> *Dodo ssssshhhhhh, no cuentes....pero más me gusta Marito T. que su hermano, que pena que Marito ni me mira de reojo:nuts: y no era el Norkys sino el Haití. No le vayas a contar a mi esposo por favor, que es muuuuy celoso.
> Vane, no has venido ha ver las fotos de tu peluqueríahno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: *


Jajajajajajaajajaja... te has confundido, yo tengo un gabinete en Jr fanning y Larco... jajajajajajaja

Gracias Lia por tomar la foto.

Si vas para Miraflores anda por la cuadra 17 de Larco donde cruza con Fanning y le tomas una foto justo a esa cuadra frente al cyber... esa es mi cuadra favorita de Larco!!! jajajaja


----------



## *JoSePh*

*El Cristo redentor impresionante...*


----------



## kaMetZa

*JoSePh* said:


> *El Cristo redentor impresionante...*


Oh! una Maravilla del Mundo! xD jejeje 
Bonitas fotos Lia!!! Siempre interesantes tus recorridos!!


----------



## Lucuma

^^ ah manya no sabía que esa era la casa de Margarito, en todo caso nunca lo he visto.... por cierto, buenos recorridos Lia, como siempre tus fotos tienen tu toke muy personal, eres única


----------



## W!CKED

Dios! que se bajen ese edificio, si es que se le puede llamar así a esa cosa horrorooosa.


----------



## Lia_01

Hola, Vane, no es tu salón de belleza???hno: 
Dodo, que malito eres, como me has descubierto, yo pensé que nadie me ampayaba, después de lo que vi de Chiquito Flores, lo de ustedes es un ampayito, PERO QUE SE LE VA A HACER, ASI SOMOS LOS FAMOSOS:lol: :lol: :lol: A propo mi yunta Mario Testino ha sacado un libro con fotos de su y nuestro terruño, se llama LIMA PERÚ, por supuesto que la exhibición se hizo en NY con asistencia de grandes personalidades como Demi Moore etc.
Lucuma, mientras tu fotografías arriba y lo hago abajo:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Es verdad, que acá tenemos otra minimaravilla, en una callecita miraflorina.
Gracias a todos.
Jeremy, la historia del edificio, mejor dicho los que tuvieron la desgracia de confiar en esa constructora es MUY TRISTE.


----------



## Lia_01

Una vueltita por San Miguel para variar, desde la avenida San Miguel por el Malecón Bertolotto:


----------



## Lia_01

*ME HA ENCANTADO ESTA ESTATUA IMAGINE*


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia_01 said:


>


y los demas? y Paul? y Ringo? U.u jeje esta chvr ese tributo. San Miguel siempre hace sus conciertos en el dia que se recuerda la muerte de John


----------



## Lia_01

no sé de los demás. John Lennon al igual que Paul se "independizaron".



















QUE MIEDO EL PERRITO


----------



## kaMetZa

Esos ''perritos'' son lo maximo Lia!! estilo Lay Fung


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Juan1912

Wow , no puedo creer, justo hoy estuve por ahi tomando fotos y veo que son parecidas a las tuyas :lol: 

Te han salido bonitas,Lia, lo de la escultura de Lennon me pareció medio huachafo pero por lo menos hay áreas verdes


----------



## Lia_01

A LO MEJOR ES LAY FUN :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
BUENAS NOCHES


----------



## Lia_01

Juan1912 said:


> Wow , no puedo creer, justo hoy estuve por ahi tomando fotos y veo que son parecidas a las tuyas :lol:
> 
> Te han salido bonitas,Lia, lo de la escultura de Lennon me pareció medio huachafo pero por lo menos hay áreas verdes



GRACIAS JUAN, A MÍ SI ME GUSTA, SERÁ QUE ME ENCANTABA JOHN...CLARO QUE NO ENTIENDO MUY BIEN POR QUÉ ESTÁ AHÍ, PERO OJALÁ QUE LO DEJEN, QUE ESTÁ BONITA


----------



## J Block

Bien chéveres tus fotos Lía! Esa zona de San Miguel está en algo, siempre me ha parecido la zona más interesante de ese distrito. Como que el resto me parece muy poco agraciado.


----------



## Juan1912

Recién hoy que estuve caminando por esa zona pude conocerla bien y me gustó el hehco de que hayan casas que estaban en buen estado, algunas, claro. Pongo una foto donde hay dos muy buenas y bien cuidadas.


----------



## Lia_01

hola chicos 
Juan la verdad es que te ampayé ayer en San Miguel:lol: , estabas muy bien acompañado, creo que te tomé una foto:lol: tatatataaaaaaaan.
Block, la verdad que para mí también fue como un descubrimiento, un par de veces nomás había visitado esa zona, cuando era pequeña mis padres tenían unos amigos pareja de esposos que vivían en una de esas casas que he puesto.
Dodo, la verdad es que no sé a quién preguntarle por qué hay una estátua de JL ahí, a lo mejor su alcalde Heresi será fanático de Lennon. Para mí Imagine es una de las canciones más lindas que he escuchado.
Previamente estuve recorriendo Magdalena del Mar antes era Magdalena Nueva, y hoy estoy con unas ampollas muy dolorosas en la planta de mis pies, además tengo un fuerte dolor de rodilla, habré caminado unas 50 cuadras en total, y como no tengo mucha costumbre....
Magdalena, llegamos a la Iglesia CORAZON DE MARIA:


----------



## Lia_01

*SEMINARIO DE LOS CLARETIANOS*



























SEGUIMOS POR LA AVENIDA SUCRE, CREO QUE POR ESTE LADO SE LLAMA CUZCO?


----------



## Lia_01

AAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY SALE UN PERRO LADRANDO COMO SI FUERA UN DOBERMAN OH, MIREN QUE GRANDE EL CANhno: 





































QUE COQUETONA ESTA PERRITA, PERO TIENE UN GENIO HORRIBLE:bash: 

VOLTEO POR UNA CALLE, ENCUENTRO UNOS MURALES...


----------

